# mondays hop



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

hope you like :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*MAN THE LIVING OFF Hate WAGON LOOKS WAY HIGHER THEN THAT TOAD LOOKING 64*</span>


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A JAY BOY THAT WAS SOME GOOD SHIT MY BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Oct 14 2008, 11:53 AM~11858973
> *A JAY BOY THAT WAS SOME GOOD SHIT MY BOY
> *


you like da pic of my caddy as your shit thats right


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: didn't RON put it down......did'nt stay for the trophy ser-a-monie :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11859018
> *you like da pic of my caddy as your shit thats right
> *


  YEAH NOW POST UP MORE VIDEOS AND PIX YOU DOING GOOD DONT STOP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

HOW HIGH CAME OUT STRONG,GOT TO GIVE IT TO THEM.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 04:20 PM~11861026
> *
> *


Walkin the dog rite der PARTNER.... Good ass video jojo... :biggrin: 
The "M" was puttin it down :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

ohh i like that 2 tone cutty. thats how a car SHOULD HOP!!!


----------



## conspriacy (Jul 26, 2008)

HOW HIGH SHUT THE PARK DOWN THEY SERVED THE DREAM TEAM THATS IT AND THATS ALL I SEE IT AINT ALOT OF PICS OF THE WAGON :dunno: SO BOW DOWN 2 HOW HIGH :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by conspriacy_@Oct 14 2008, 06:44 PM~11863227
> *HOW HIGH SHUT THE PARK DOWN THEY SERVED THE DREAM TEAM THATS IT AND THATS ALL I SEE IT AINT ALOT OF PICS OF THE WAGON  :dunno: SO BOW DOWN 2 HOW HIGH :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x1723547576958968 them got broke the fuck off!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by conspriacy_@Oct 14 2008, 07:44 PM~11863227
> *HOW HIGH SHUT THE PARK DOWN THEY SERVED THE DREAM TEAM THATS IT AND THATS ALL I SEE IT AINT ALOT OF PICS OF THE WAGON  :dunno: SO BOW DOWN 2 HOW HIGH :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I ain't tryin' to clown dogg, but I think you meant conspiracy, as far as your name goes!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2008, 07:57 PM~11864151
> *x1723547576958968 them got broke the fuck off!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

came out weird cuz i record wide screen and photobucket does boxed.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

U A TRIP TRUUCHA...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2008, 09:30 PM~11865345
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq310/d...nt=100_0064.flv


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq310/d...nt=100_0052.flv

1st try and it worked...what cha know bout that!!!! Single pump 10 batteries, 74 1/2"

Street car lay down and drive. See you bitches on NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq310/d...nt=100_0057.flv


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq310/d...nt=100_0037.flv

Going to the paint now


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 12:02 AM~11867091
> *http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq310/d...nt=100_0037.flv
> 
> Going to the paint now
> *


WORKING GOOD


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 14 2008, 02:11 PM~11860930
> *HOW HIGH CAME OUT STRONG,GOT TO GIVE IT TO THEM.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Stuck hoppers


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11867128
> *WORKING GOOD
> *


thanks


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 14 2008, 11:12 PM~11867139
> *Stuck hoppers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: here we go


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 01:15 AM~11867151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: here we go
> *


I dont really care, I just thought guys were trying to build cars that didnt stick anymore?


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2008, 07:57 PM~11864151
> *x1723547576958968 them got broke the fuck off!!!
> *


wtf you for reals i didnt see you at the show hoppin though


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11867160
> *I dont really care, I just thought guys were trying to build cars that didnt stick anymore?
> *


it was the fucked up ground and i like stuck cars thats just me :0 and why would you think that :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Oct 14 2008, 11:19 PM~11867174
> *wtf you for reals i didnt see you at the show hoppin though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> Thats a funny ass pic


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Oct 14 2008, 11:22 PM~11867186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 01:23 AM~11867199
> *it was the fucked up ground and i like stuck cars thats just me  :0  and why would you think that  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I see, you just always hear guys getting pissed when a car gets stuck


----------



## Az Events n Picz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> > Thats a funny ass pic
> > thats what she said and she still sucked my dick</span> </span>:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 01:28 AM~11867239
> *thats what she said and she still sucked my dick[/size][/color]  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11867233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11867249
> *lol
> *


lmao :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11867231
> *I see, you just always hear guys getting pissed when a car gets stuck
> *


thats the guys that dont no how 2 do it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that shit looked like fun


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 15 2008, 12:27 AM~11867231
> *I see, you just always hear guys getting pissed when a car gets stuck
> *


Because its not hopping anymore when the car sticks and they fall back and get stuck because they are so fucking heavy in the ass they arent hoppers the are STOPPERS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:40 PM~11867315
> *Because its not hopping anymore when the car sticks and they fall back and get stuck because they are so fucking heavy in the ass they arent hoppers the are STOPPERS
> *



must be a 32" guy thats cool hopping is not 4 every 1  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 12:46 AM~11867346
> *must be a 32" guy thats cool hopping is not 4 every 1 [/size][/color] :thumbsup:
> *


LOL pivot point and lead/solid box tube is for you we can all see it you use them both in everyone of your cars LOL ill stick to HOPPERS you stick with your STOPPERS  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:49 PM~11867359
> *LOL pivot point and lead is for you we can all see it you use them both in everyone of your cars LOL ill stick to HOPPERS you stick with your STOPPERS   :biggrin:
> *


and you no this man post up your hopper with no lead show us down here how its done :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 12:53 AM~11867375
> *and you no this man post up your hopper with no lead show us down here how its done  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


I never said i built the best or the highest but ill never resort to lead/weight to get my car to the bumper


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE PIX BIGTONY SHOW LAY IT LOW WHAT YOU GOT  :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 12:57 AM~11867387
> *WHATS UP WITH THE PIX BIGTONY SHOW LAY IT LOW WHAT YOU GOT   :0
> *


UMM LOOK UP FOOL


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:56 PM~11867384
> *I never said i built the best or the highest but ill never resort to lead/weight to get my car to the bumper
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DOING BAD CALL ME I WILL GIVE YOU SOME LEAD 4 FREE THATS A CHIPPER YOU COULD NOT BE SERIOUS WITH THIS CAR ? :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 01:01 AM~11867399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DOING BAD CALL ME I WILL GIVE YOU SOME LEAD 4 FREE THATS A CHIPPER YOU COULD NOT BE SERIOUS WITH THIS CAR [/size][/color]? :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Keep it tie it around your neck to keep your over infalted head down


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:58 PM~11867393
> *UMM LOOK UP FOOL
> *



MORE LIKE LOOK DOWN 2 ME WHAT YOU THINK LAY IT LOW MEMBERS  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2008, 12:02 AM~11867401
> *Keep it tie it around your neck to keep your over infalted head down
> *



I HAVE A 2000 TOWN CAR 4 NEW YEARS WITH A 2005 CLIP COME DOWN HERE WITH YOUR 34" TOWN CAR SO I CAN BRAKE YOU OFF WITH MY LEAD SLED :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 01:07 AM~11867413
> *I HAVE A 2000 TOWN CAR 4 NEW YEARS WITH A 2005 CLIP COME DOWN HERE WITH YOUR 34" TOWN CAR SO I CAN BRAKE YOU OFF WITH MY LEAD [/size][/color]S  :0 LED
> *


I-5 runs both ways you wanna hop me feal free to head on up im not worried about hopping you or anybody else for that matter


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2008, 12:08 AM~11867416
> *I-5 runs both ways you wanna hop me feal free to head on up i worried about hopping you or anybody else for that matter
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH JUST LIKE I THOUGHT IM OUT CHEARLEADER GO 2 POST YOUR CHIPPERS  :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 01:11 AM~11867422
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH JUST LIKE I THOUGHT IM OUT CHEARLEADER GO 2 POST YOUR CHIPPERS [/size][/color] :angry:
> *


Ya exactly you wanna hop and want me to come to you it dont work that way my cars ready you wanna hop see you in seattle if not keep melting your lead and building throw away recylced g bodys  and you the one that needs the POM POMS


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:wave







: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

ICE CREAM WASNT THE ONLY THING BEING SERVED ON MONDAY!..................


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 01:11 AM~11867135
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


CAN'T HATE ON YALL THIS TIME.BUT DON'T GET BIG HEADED LOL.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

wo....wo.....wo........was i at the wrong park?...cause the wagon hit back bumper on the second lick.....on the third lick it was stuck....can you say big weight take little weight....where the hop at???? :0 i thought the blue car did the wagon in............not hating ...ant starting no shit...but will somebody that knows what they talking about give a blow by blow.....how high came out proper...but i'm looking for the whole story without the kiss up and the bline eye


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

People gonna be sayin alot about them cars gettin stuck, but they dont all get stuck as that could be seen at the actual show. They was all gettin stuck cuz they had to hop towards inclines. When they did it with the inclines, the cars was gettin walked like crazy almost right into other cars. The hop was dope:thumbsup:, just wish there were more cars..


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Oct 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11867174
> *wtf you for reals i didnt see you at the show hoppin though
> *


wtf do you even have a car?????????????????????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the monte broke em all off........ end of story :biggrin: thats the only car that went over the sticks and it came back down not stuck at 95" when it did get stuck it was at 101"


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2008, 11:40 AM~11869503
> *the monte broke em all off........ end of story  :biggrin: thats the only car that went over the sticks and it came back down not stuck at 95" when it did get stuck it was at 101"
> *


I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE ELSE TO SAY IT.HE SURE DID PASSED THE RULER.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

I aint kissin no butt neither, but the wagon was doin 2 licks back bumper lika mother and was the cleanest ride out - all custom.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 15 2008, 10:56 AM~11869615
> *I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE ELSE TO SAY IT.HE SURE DID PASSED THE RULER.
> *


Ya and he might not have got stuck if it wasnt on a slope.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 15 2008, 01:56 AM~11867502
> *ICE CREAM WASNT THE ONLY THING BEING SERVED ON MONDAY!..................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 15 2008, 10:56 AM~11869615
> *I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE ELSE TO SAY IT.HE SURE DID PASSED THE RULER.
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2008, 10:56 AM~11869617
> *I aint kissin no butt neither, but the wagon was doin 2 licks back bumper lika mother and was the cleanest ride out - all custom.
> *


 thees lines look like butt kissing to me ,,,where you there for the blue car...came out and just plain served ....game over ...custom?..we hopping homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 10:12 AM~11869297
> *wo....wo.....wo........was i at the wrong park?...cause the wagon hit back bumper on the second lick.....on the third lick it was stuck....can you say big weight take little weight....where the hop at???? :0  i thought the blue car did the wagon in............not hating ...ant starting no shit...but will somebody that knows what they talking about give a blow by blow.....how high came out proper...but i'm looking for the whole story without the kiss up and the bline eye
> *


You all can see what really happened as it happen unchanged uncut on the next Roll'n Video Volume.12!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2008, 10:58 AM~11870094
> *You all can see what really happened as it happen unchanged uncut on the next Roll'n Video Volume.12!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: WHEN


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 11:50 AM~11870045
> *thees lines look like butt kissing to me ,,,where you there for the blue car...came out and just plain served ....game over ...custom?..we hopping homie.... :biggrin:
> *


yep i saw it. i was front and center and didnt say it wasnt kickin butt and taken names, but in that case... None was hoppin then cuz they all got stuck, but all i was sayin was the wagon was the dope one to me lookin clean potna!  Heck, even Big John said it himself that he aint no hater and admitted the Monte took it on inches


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

1st drop of REPENTANCE FILMS VOL.1 -WHEN RIDERZ RIDE- SLEEP NOT! :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2008, 12:16 PM~11870216
> *yep i saw it. i was front and center and didnt say it wasnt kickin butt and taken names, but in that case... None was hoppin then cuz they all got stuck, but all i was sayin was the wagon was the dope one to me lookin clean potna!   Heck, even Big John said it himself that he aint no hater and admitted the Monte took it on inches
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

some body tell him no weight no [[[[ inches ]]]]


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2008, 12:56 AM~11867384
> *I never said i built the best or the highest but ill never resort to lead/weight to get my car to the bumper
> 
> *


and its clean and got all the bumpers attatched normal,big tone doing it in the NW,and I am not a ass kisser but weight is weight (radical):0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 15 2008, 12:00 PM~11870110
> *:thumbsup:  WHEN
> *


soon don't have a release date yet! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2008, 04:43 PM~11873181
> *soon don't have a release date yet! :biggrin:
> *


SLACKER its been forever since vol 11 came out :biggrin: LOL


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Oct 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11867174
> *wtf you for reals i didnt see you at the show hoppin though
> *



:uh:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2008, 10:40 AM~11869503
> *the monte broke em all off........ end of story  :biggrin: thats the only car that went over the sticks and it came back down not stuck at 95" when it did get stuck it was at 101"
> *



BIG PROPS TO THAT BLUE LS, BUT AT LEAST HIS OWNER DID SAY IT GOT STUCK...FOR ONCE! LOL NICE JOB RON ON GETTING CODE BLUE OUT THERE CAUSE WE KNOW U DIDNT HAVE TO MUCH TIME TO WORK ON IT BECUASE YOU WERE GETTING THE OTHER CARS READY. :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Oct 15 2008, 12:22 AM~11867186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THE DREAM TEAM IS ALL MAJESTICS ONLY!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11874339
> *
> BIG PROPS TO THAT BLUE LS, BUT AT LEAST HIS OWNER DID SAY IT GOT STUCK...FOR ONCE! LOL NICE JOB RON ON GETTING CODE BLUE OUT THERE CAUSE WE KNOW U DIDNT HAVE TO MUCH TIME TO WORK ON IT BECUASE YOU WERE GETTING THE OTHER CARS READY. :thumbsup:
> *


Like Big John said, The ground up there did suck ass.... It was some good action, and everyone kept it real.... 

I will be at the show in brawley/El Centro in 2 weeks. I'm sure there will be some rematches there....

Hopfully I will have it cleaned up with some fresh paint ,like the cutlass.........


TTT for the "Majestics"


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 15 2008, 07:47 PM~11874495
> *Like Big John said, The ground up there did suck ass.... It was some good action, and everyone kept it real....
> 
> I will be at the show in brawley/El Centro in 2 weeks. I'm sure there will be some rematches there....
> ...


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11867075
> *http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq310/d...nt=100_0057.flv
> *


NNNIIIICCCEEEE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BIG CHIP!!!


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN (Aug 24, 2007)

BIG DADDY BIG JOHN BROKE''EM OFF!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11867135
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2008, 12:17 PM~11870226
> *1st drop of REPENTANCE FILMS  VOL.1 -WHEN RIDERZ RIDE-    SLEEP NOT! :0
> *


GET YOUR MONEY HOMIE


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

any pics or video of my chipper ? it was the black and silver cutty.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 15 2008, 10:12 AM~11869297
> *wo....wo.....wo........was i at the wrong park?...cause the wagon hit back bumper on the second lick.....on the third lick it was stuck....can you say big weight take little weight....where the hop at???? :0  i thought the blue car did the wagon in............not hating ...ant starting no shit...but will somebody that knows what they talking about give a blow by blow.....how high came out proper...but i'm looking for the whole story without the kiss up and the bline eye
> *


can the dream team let the haters catch up. ron put it down. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11876752
> *can the dream team let the haters catch up. ron put it down.  :biggrin:
> *



CATCH UP MY ASS WE ON TOP DREAM TEAM ON THE LOW END OF THE STICK TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH CANT BE FUCKED WITH AND YOU NO THIS MAN  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11876588
> *any pics or video of my chipper ? it was the black and silver cutty.
> *



I THOUGHT THE CAR DID GOOD 4 THE LOCK UP IT HAS AND IT LOOKED GOOD DOING IT :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 15 2008, 07:38 PM~11875839
> *NNNIIIICCCEEEE!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BIG CHIP!!!
> *


 :0 : :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2008, 09:56 AM~11869617
> *I aint kissin no butt neither, but the wagon was doin 2 licks back bumper lika mother and was the cleanest ride out - all custom.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 10:04 PM~11877026
> *CATCH UP MY ASS WE ON TOP DREAM TEAM ON THE LOW END OF THE STICK  TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH CANT BE FUCKED WITH AND YOU NO THIS MAN [/size][/color] :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 10:09 PM~11877096
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


wagon looks good! 2 licks mad props but u guys know the deal no stuck shit!lol


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 10:04 PM~11877026
> *CATCH UP MY ASS WE ON TOP DREAM TEAM ON THE LOW END OF THE STICK  TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH CANT BE FUCKED WITH AND YOU NO THIS MAN [/size][/color] :0
> *



No bull shit Deral,Rons when it got stuck was at 100" and Johns was at 95". We all know the floor was Fuck up. thats y the cars stuck. BUT when they didnt stick Rons was way over Johns. No Bull Shit! I hate it when people say this but, Real Talk!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 16 2008, 11:18 AM~11881646
> *No bull shit Deral,Rons when it got stuck was at 100" and Johns was at 95". We all know the floor was Fuck up. thats y the cars stuck. BUT when they didnt stick Rons was way over Johns. No Bull Shit! I hate it when people say this but, Real Talk!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11877067
> *I THOUGHT THE CAR DID GOOD 4 THE LOCK UP IT HAS AND IT LOOKED GOOD DOING IT[/size][/color]  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks D. I just brought it down from portland to represent and it was a great experience to be out there with all the big dogs.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 16 2008, 11:18 AM~11881646
> *No bull shit Deral,Rons when it got stuck was at 100" and Johns was at 95". We all know the floor was Fuck up. thats y the cars stuck. BUT when they didnt stick Rons was way over Johns. No Bull Shit! I hate it when people say this but, Real Talk!
> *


lol


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

The hop was just flat out fun. Only mad my cars aint ready


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11876118
> *GET YOUR MONEY HOMIE
> *


They dont know whats commin C-Man! More than just hops & talkin... :biggrin: 
its gonna have to be a 2-Disc Book :0 
"4 tha love, not the money"


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 16 2008, 11:18 AM~11881646
> *No bull shit Deral,Rons when it got stuck was at 100" and Johns was at 95". We all know the floor was Fuck up. thats y the cars stuck. BUT when they didnt stick Rons was way over Johns. No Bull Shit! I hate it when people say this but, Real Talk!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

MAN I MISSED THAT AFTER HOP ILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 15 2008, 09:27 PM~11876588
> *any pics or video of my chipper ? it was the black and silver cutty.
> *




























Theres more in my links and will post some vids up today of video by the bumpers.


HERES SOME FOR YOU D! (THESE PICS WERE'NT BY MY HD-CAM, SORRY!)









"ITS JUST A SINGLE PUMP, NOTHIN SPECIAL."


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

This was before monday im guessing, but its Alex whom was missing Monday vs Chai from Street Fame hydros

View My Video


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

IT LOOKE LIKE MAGNEST FEST GOING ON.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11882890
> *This was before monday im guessing, but its Alex whom was missing Monday vs Chai from Street Fame hydros
> 
> View My Video
> *


WELL I DIDNT SEE ALEX OR THE BULLEY GO AT IT. WHERE WAS THE BULLEY?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:11 PM~11882712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit bro yea i can wait to see the video post it up asap did you get video when i hopped the blue regal too?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 16 2008, 12:57 PM~11883307
> *IT LOOKE LIKE MAGNEST FEST GOING ON.
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :loco: :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 16 2008, 12:11 PM~11882712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin proper


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

YA THIS IZ BIG JOHN I KEEP GETTEN KICKEDOFF THIS MOTHAFUCKER HATEN ASS MOTHAFUCKERS AND FOR AS FOR AS DA HOP ON MONDAY I BROKE EVERY BODY DA FUCK OFF RON, TOAD,AND S.D CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH ME AND I NEVER SAID RON GOT ME ON INCHES CUZ HE DIDNT SO ANYBODY WANT TO HOP ME IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 16 2008, 06:14 PM~11886342
> *good shit bro yea i can wait to see the video post it up asap did you get video when i hopped the blue regal too?
> *


Yea i got everything from every angle too!  

I'll process some clips right now in HD of a few hops


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 16 2008, 04:26 PM~11885120
> *WELL I DIDNT SEE ALEX OR THE BULLEY GO AT IT. WHERE WAS THE BULLEY?
> *


"Jail"


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Oct 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11889498
> *YA THIS IZ BIG JOHN I KEEP GETTEN KICKEDOFF THIS MOTHAFUCKER HATEN ASS MOTHAFUCKERS AND FOR AS FOR AS DA HOP ON MONDAY I BROKE EVERY BODY DA FUCK OFF RON, TOAD,AND S.D CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH ME AND I NEVER SAID RON GOT ME ON INCHES CUZ HE DIDNT SO ANYBODY WANT TO HOP ME IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY
> *


Boy am I happy to be wrong! :0 :biggrin: When ya'll call him, call me too!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 01:50 AM~11890079
> *Boy am I happy to be wrong!  :0  :biggrin:  When ya'll call him, call me too!
> *


OH YA ILL GIVE YOU A CALL I WANT TO GO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE REAL SOON


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Oct 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11889498
> *YA THIS IZ BIG JOHN I KEEP GETTEN KICKEDOFF THIS MOTHAFUCKER HATEN ASS MOTHAFUCKERS AND FOR AS FOR AS DA HOP ON MONDAY I BROKE EVERY BODY DA FUCK OFF RON, TOAD,AND S.D CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH ME AND I NEVER SAID RON GOT ME ON INCHES CUZ HE DIDNT SO ANYBODY WANT TO HOP ME IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:12 AM~11892242
> *OH YA ILL GIVE YOU A CALL I WANT TO GO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE REAL SOON
> *


get your ass 2 the shop so we can fix mike d car :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

big boy 1 what you want 2 do you talk all that shit and did not show up 2 lv now your fat ass is next oyeh allstars and how high is back we ready now with what ever you bring spike you 2 :0  :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:12 AM~11892242
> *OH YA ILL GIVE YOU A CALL I WANT TO GO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE REAL SOON
> *


Sup homie! Nice to see u putting it down again!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:12 AM~11892242
> *OH YA ILL GIVE YOU A CALL I WANT TO GO HOP A COUPLE OF PEOPLE REAL SOON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:26 AM~11892417
> *get your ass 2 the shop so we can fix mike d car  :0
> *


Yo D... Heavy Hitters VS How High +

































































Video soon. I still aint processed it yet.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

THERE D! :420: 

Sorry again it comes out boxy like that, i record in wide screen-HD and photobucket does that box crap.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 01:29 AM~11890041
> *"Jail"
> *



:dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 05:38 PM~11897523
> *:dunno:
> *


Ya i dunno either. Thats what the homie from Idaho said he was told.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Oct 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11889498
> *YA THIS IZ BIG JOHN I KEEP GETTEN KICKEDOFF THIS MOTHAFUCKER HATEN ASS MOTHAFUCKERS AND FOR AS FOR AS DA HOP ON MONDAY I BROKE EVERY BODY DA FUCK OFF RON, TOAD,AND S.D CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH ME AND I NEVER SAID RON GOT ME ON INCHES CUZ HE DIDNT SO ANYBODY WANT TO HOP ME IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY
> *


 :0 :0 man homie keep it real dawg,,yea u did serv az & sd..but ron from lv broke you off..you was"nt say"n nada when ron's ls flew over the stick..& when it did get stuck it was like at the top of the stick,,,you was stuck like at 95'..i even gave you prop's homie..you kno i dont hate on no 1 dawg..i alway's keep 100..


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 06:18 PM~11897899
> *Ya i dunno either. Thats what the homie from Idaho said he was told.
> *


OH WELL :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 06:20 PM~11897918
> *THE REAL BIG M :0
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11897906
> *:0  :0 man homie keep it real dawg,,yea u did serv az & sd..but ron from lv broke you off..you was"nt say"n nada when ron's ls flew over the stick..& when it did get stuck it was like at the top of the stick,,,you was stuck like at 95'..i even gave you prop's homie..you kno i dont hate on no 1 dawg..i alway's keep 100..
> *



MAN ONE THING FOR SURE EVERYBODY GOT STUCK AND THAT LOOK ON RONS FACE WHEN CODE BLUE GOT STUCK WAS PRICE LESS THATS KEEPING IT REAL..... HERE IT IS FOR THE PEOLE THAT MISSED IT >>>>> :| 

BESIDES ALL THAT IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.....


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 06:26 PM~11897986
> *MAN ONE THING FOR SURE EVERYBODY GOT STUCK AND THAT LOOK ON RONS FACE WHEN CODE BLUE GOT STUCK WAS PRICE LESS THATS KEEPING IT REAL..... HERE IT IS FOR THE PEOLE THAT MISSED IT  >>>>>    :|
> 
> BESIDES ALL THAT IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.....
> *


get stuck you lose, if you both get stuck no matter inches its a draw! my 2 fuckin cents!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11898139
> *get stuck you lose, if you both get stuck no matter inches its a draw! my 2 fuckin cents!
> *


nah no way, if both stuck, then the inches take it unless they both agree rematch with no gettin stuck. And thats only if they goin by rules of fairness. The pure rotten street way that cats hop by though is no rules except inches, stuck dont matter.
Bottom line is they both obviosly had agreements to not get stuck though, so..
REEEMAAAATCH! :biggrin: :cheesy:

-MY 2 PESETAS


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11898139
> *get stuck you lose, if you both get stuck no matter inches its a draw! my 2 fuckin cents!
> *



NO BODYS 2 CENTS MATTERS HERE WHATEVER YOU AND THE OTHER PERSON HOPPING AGREE ON THEN THATS THATS.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 07:07 PM~11898344
> *nah no way, if both stuck, then the inches take it unless they both agree rematch with no gettin stuck.  And thats only if they goin by rules of fairness.  The pure rotten street way that cats hop by though is no rules except inches, stuck dont matter.
> Bottom line is they both obviosly had agreements to not get stuck though, so..
> REEEMAAAATCH!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...




X2 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 07:31 PM~11898586
> *NO BODYS 2 CENTS MATTERS HERE WHATEVER YOU AND THE OTHER PERSON HOPPING AGREE ON THEN THATS THATS.
> *


so since nobodys 2cents matters here i guess peoples opioins like urs dont matter ethier huh?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 07:07 PM~11898344
> *nah no way, if both stuck, then the inches take it unless they both agree rematch with no gettin stuck.  And thats only if they goin by rules of fairness.  The pure rotten street way that cats hop by though is no rules except inches, stuck dont matter.
> Bottom line is they both obviosly had agreements to not get stuck though, so..
> REEEMAAAATCH!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...


x2 rematch


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

THAT REGAL AND WAGON WERE BANGIN :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Oct 17 2008, 07:10 PM~11899073
> *THAT REGAL AND WAGON WERE BANGIN  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11897906
> *:0  :0 man homie keep it real dawg,,yea u did serv az & sd..but ron from lv broke you off..you was"nt say"n nada when ron's ls flew over the stick..& when it did get stuck it was like at the top of the stick,,,you was stuck like at 95'..i even gave you prop's homie..you kno i dont hate on no 1 dawg..i alway's keep 100..
> *


MY SHIT WASNT STUCK AT 95 IT WAS STUCK AT 99 AND DID U CEE HOW MUCH MY CAR CAME OUT OF DA RULER IT CAME OUT MORE THEN RONS YA RONS CAME OUT BUT HONESTLY MY SHIT WAS HIGHER I HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING BACK OUT TO L.V TO SERV HIM WE CAN DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 05:43 PM~11898139
> *get stuck you lose, if you both get stuck no matter inches its a draw! my 2 fuckin cents!
> *


l :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 07:16 PM~11899145
> *MY SHIT WASNT STUCK AT 95 IT WAS STUCK AT 99 AND DID U CEE HOW MUCH MY CAR CAME OUT OF DA RULER IT CAME OUT MORE THEN RONS YA RONS CAME OUT BUT HONESTLY MY SHIT WAS HIGHER I HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING BACK OUT TO L.V TO SERV HIM WE CAN DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11899151
> *l :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:16 PM~11899145
> *MY SHIT WASNT STUCK AT 95 IT WAS STUCK AT 99 AND DID U CEE HOW MUCH MY CAR CAME OUT OF DA RULER IT CAME OUT MORE THEN RONS YA RONS CAME OUT BUT HONESTLY MY SHIT WAS HIGHER I HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING BACK OUT TO L.V TO SERV HIM WE CAN DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shit i wanna roll! lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 07:20 PM~11899189
> *:angry:  :angry:
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


fake guns dont count get a real machinegun :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 08:23 PM~11899245
> *fake guns dont count get a real machinegun  :0
> *


i got 2!lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 07:24 PM~11899250
> *i got 2!lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 07:38 PM~11898668
> *so since nobodys 2cents matters here i guess peoples opioins like urs dont matter ethier huh?
> *



I NEVER SAID IT WAS MY  " my 2 fuckin cents! "
:rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 07:31 PM~11899340
> *I NEVER SAID IT WAS MY  " my 2 fuckin cents! "
> :rofl:
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

whats up big mike :wave: :wave:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:16 PM~11899145
> *MY SHIT WASNT STUCK AT 95 IT WAS STUCK AT 99 AND DID U CEE HOW MUCH MY CAR CAME OUT OF DA RULER IT CAME OUT MORE THEN RONS YA RONS CAME OUT BUT HONESTLY MY SHIT WAS HIGHER I HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING BACK OUT TO L.V TO SERV HIM WE CAN DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



BIG JOHN YOU WERE HIGHER BUT YOU CANT TELL THESE FOOLS THAT, WE WERE EVEN LUCKY TO HEAR RON SAY " I GOT STUCK" IF NO ONE HAD TAKEN PHOTOS AND VIDEO HE WOULD HAVE SAID HIS CAR NEVER GOT STUCK.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 07:37 PM~11899386
> *BIG JOHN YOU WERE HIGHER BUT YOU CAN TELL THESE FOOLS THAT, WE WERE EVEN LUCKY TO HEAR RON SAY " I GOT STUCK" IF NO ONE HAD TAKEN PHOTOS AND VIDEO HE WOULD HAVE SAID HIS CAR NEVER GOT STUCK.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 07:37 PM~11899382
> *whats up big mike :wave:  :wave:
> *


whut up putos all stars n howhigh in this bitch


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 08:39 PM~11899399
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



DENA4LIFE :thumbsup: AND THEY KNOW ITS TRUE


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: BIG JOHN,,,,,,,,CHIPPER D .............STEVEN


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:26 AM~11892417
> *get your ass 2 the shop so we can fix mike d car  :0
> *


 :biggrin: just another allstar n howhigh episode for dat ass


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 07:40 PM~11899419
> *whut up putos all stars n howhigh in this bitch
> *


and you no this man


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 08:40 PM~11899419
> *whut up putos all stars n howhigh in this bitch
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

WAZ UP MIKE DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Oct 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11899436
> *:wave:  :wave: BIG JOHN,,,,,,,,CHIPPER D .............STEVEN
> *




WHATS UP HEIGHTS :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Oct 17 2008, 07:42 PM~11899436
> *:wave:  :wave: BIG JOHN,,,,,,,,CHIPPER D .............STEVEN
> *



WHAT IT DO MY BOY ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DONT GIVE A FUCK :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Oct 17 2008, 07:43 PM~11899460
> *WAZ UP MIKE DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> *


que onda loco party tonite or whut


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: CALIRIDER, mister x, ryderz, dena4life-D, Heights, BAYTOWNSLC, DA REAL BIG JOHN


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 07:44 PM~11899468
> *WHAT IT DO MY BOY ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DONT GIVE A FUCK[/size][/color]  :0
> *


hate it or luv the underdoggs on top ...... game


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 08:46 PM~11899484
> *que onda loco party tonite or whut
> *



HE PARTYS 24/7 :barf:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 07:47 PM~11899500
> *hate it or luv the underdoggs on top ...... game
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 08:46 PM~11899484
> *que onda loco party tonite or whut
> *


TOMAROW FAMILY NIGHT TONIGHT


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Oct 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11899528
> *TOMAROW FAMILY NIGHT TONIGHT
> *



FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Oct 17 2008, 07:49 PM~11899528
> *TOMAROW FAMILY NIGHT TONIGHT
> *


todo blockbuster


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL DA MOTHAFUCKERS FROM MY CREW U KNOW WE RUN THIS SHIT TEAM ALLSTARS & HOW HIGH CAN NOT BE FUCKED WITH


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

HOWS THAT PAPA JOHNS TASTE ?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 07:57 PM~11899629
> *HOWS THAT PAPA JOHNS TASTE ?
> *



:werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 07:56 PM~11899613
> *WHATS UP TO ALL DA MOTHAFUCKERS FROM MY CREW U KNOW WE RUN THIS SHIT TEAM ALLSTARS & HOW HIGH CAN NOT BE FUCKED WITH
> *


 :yes: palabra


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:56 PM~11899613
> *WHATS UP TO ALL DA MOTHAFUCKERS FROM MY CREW U KNOW WE RUN THIS SHIT TEAM ALLSTARS & HOW HIGH CAN NOT BE FUCKED WITH
> *


shhhhhhhhh


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 07:57 PM~11899629
> *HOWS THAT PAPA JOHNS TASTE ?
> *



:roflmao: :dunno: :barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Oct 17 2008, 08:01 PM~11899670
> *shhhhhhhhh
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11899658
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


CHIPPER U KNOW WHAT DA FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT DONT PLAY DUM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:06 PM~11899724
> *CHIPPER U KNOW WHAT DA FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT DONT PLAY DUM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :werd: :werd:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

ANGELBOY, mister x, 84Dippin, dena4life-D, Unlimited Hustle, BigRobb, DA REAL BIG JOHN, SGV-POMONA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2008, 08:11 PM~11899779
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DONT START :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT ILL DO !!!!! ILL CALL THIS A TOUR ILL GO TO L.V TO SERV RON AND ANY 1 ELSE WHO WHATS TO GET SERVED THEN ILL MAKE MY WAY TO A.Z TO SERV TOAD AGAIN THEN ILL GO TO ORGEN TO SERV LIL KILLER AND ANY 1 ELSE AND THAT MY FRIENDS IS THE TOUR AND ANY 1 ESLE WHO THINKS THEY GOT A CHANCE THEN STEP UP


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2008, 09:12 PM~11899789
> *ANGELBOY, mister x, 84Dippin, dena4life-D, Unlimited Hustle, BigRobb, DA REAL BIG JOHN, SGV-POMONA,ryderz :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

BEAVER BEAVER BEAVER !!!!! MR YOU PORN GAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:17 PM~11899846
> *THIS IS WHAT ILL DO !!!!! ILL CALL THIS A TOUR ILL GO TO L.V TO SERV RON AND ANY 1 ELSE WHO WHATS TO GET SERVED THEN ILL MAKE MY WAY TO A.Z TO SERV TOAD AGAIN THEN ILL GO TO ORGEN TO SERV LIL KILLER AND ANY 1 ELSE AND THAT MY FRIENDS IS THE TOUR AND ANY 1 ESLE WHO THINKS THEY GOT A CHANCE THEN STEP UP
> *



:wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11899846
> *THIS IS WHAT ILL DO !!!!! ILL CALL THIS A TOUR ILL GO TO L.V TO SERV RON AND ANY 1 ELSE WHO WHATS TO GET SERVED THEN ILL MAKE MY WAY TO A.Z TO SERV TOAD AGAIN THEN ILL GO TO ORGEN TO SERV LIL KILLER AND ANY 1 ELSE AND THAT MY FRIENDS IS THE TOUR AND ANY 1 ESLE WHO THINKS THEY GOT A CHANCE THEN STEP UP
> *



:nicoderm: a homie u on a good one today fuck it count me in road trip ****** :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 09:19 PM~11899880
> *:nicoderm: a homie u on a good one today fuck it count me in road trip ****** :0
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11899846
> *THIS IS WHAT ILL DO !!!!! ILL CALL THIS A TOUR ILL GO TO L.V TO SERV RON AND ANY 1 ELSE WHO WHATS TO GET SERVED THEN ILL MAKE MY WAY TO A.Z TO SERV TOAD AGAIN THEN ILL GO TO ORGEN TO SERV LIL KILLER AND ANY 1 ELSE AND THAT MY FRIENDS IS THE TOUR AND ANY 1 ESLE WHO THINKS THEY GOT A CHANCE THEN STEP UP
> *



ITS CALLED PREVIEW POST :0 IM DOWN WITH THAT :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:18 PM~11899869
> *BEAVER BEAVER BEAVER !!!!! MR YOU PORN GAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: i aint never using his computer again next time ill wait to get home that is disgusting


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 09:21 PM~11899900
> *:yessad: i aint never using his computer again next time ill wait to get home that is disgusting
> *


YES SIR DISGUSTING :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 08:21 PM~11899900
> *:yessad: i aint never using his computer again next time ill wait to get home that is disgusting
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 08:23 PM~11899932
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


no wonder why he slept next to d


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 08:25 PM~11899958
> *no wonder why he slept next to d
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11899958
> *no wonder why he slept next to d
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:27 PM~11899994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IF YOU AIN'T WITH US
YOUR AGAINST US
BIIIIIIIIAAAAAATCH!!!!!!...............damn like that? lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM GOING WITH MY WIFE LOL YOU NO WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 08:29 PM~11900027
> *IF YOU AIN'T WITH US
> YOUR AGAINST US
> BIIIIIIIIAAAAAATCH!!!!!!...............damn like that? lol
> *


ARE YOU WITH US OR AGAINST US ? WE HAVE ROOM 4 CHIPPERS 2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 BIG BOY IS ON LETS GET THIS GIRL


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:31 PM~11900056
> *ARE YOU WITH US OR AGAINST US ? WE HAVE ROOM 4 CHIPPERS 2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ohhhhh no u didnt!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 08:33 PM~11900079
> *ohhhhh no u didnt!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:33 AM~11892514
> *big boy 1 what you want 2 do you talk all that shit and did not show up 2 lv now your fat ass is next oyeh allstars and how high is back we ready now with what ever you bring  spike you 2 :0         :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


*95 STUCK IS NOT GOING 2 DO IT?????? YOU GOTTA DO BETTER!!!!*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11900027
> *IF YOU AIN'T WITH US
> YOUR AGAINST US
> BIIIIIIIIAAAAAATCH!!!!!!...............damn like that? lol
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

chiping d were you bee fucker :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 08:37 PM~11900141
> *95 STUCK IS NOT GOING 2 DO IT?????? YOU GOTTA DO BETTER!!!!
> *



LETS DO IT THATS ALL WE HAVE 2 DO YOU NO SHOW :0 YOU PICK THE TIME AND PLACE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:39 PM~11900165
> *chiping d were you bee fucker :biggrin:
> *


IM AT THE HOUSE WHAT IT DO :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

BIG GIRL 1 AINT READY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:39 PM~11900167
> *LETS DO IT THATS ALL WE HAVE 2 DO YOU NO SHOW  :0 YOU PICK THE TIME AND PLACE[/size][/color]
> *


your house right now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: have da chips ready and da soda ready


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 08:30 PM~11900033
> *IM GOING WITH MY WIFE LOL YOU NO WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: we already know, how come u didnt call me


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:41 PM~11900188
> *BIG GIRL 1 AINT READY
> *


THATS THE SAME THING I WAS THINKING MY BOY :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11900136
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup joey?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:42 PM~11900204
> *sup joey?
> *


whats up homie were you been homie long time know here from you. you mia or what :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11900198
> *:yessad: we already know, how come u didnt call me
> *


 :0 STAYED WITH THE BOYS WITH A HARD ON AND NOTHING 2 :0 START ON LMAO


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11900188
> *BIG GIRL 1 AINT READY
> *


big johns elco


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 08:45 PM~11900240
> *:0  STAYED WITH THE BOYS WITH A HARD ON AND NOTHING 2 :0  START ON LMAO
> *


angel was available :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11900223
> *whats up homie were you been homie long time know here from you. you mia or what :biggrin:
> *


yeah mia for a minute but im back! hit me up foo! 6618897206


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 BIG BOY 1 WHATS UP DO YOU WANT SOME OR NOT ? DONT RUN YOUR NEXT FAT BOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11900283
> *angel was available :0
> *


miss x you got da food ready :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:39 PM~11900167
> *LETS DO IT THATS ALL WE HAVE 2 DO YOU NO SHOW  :0 YOU PICK THE TIME AND PLACE[/size][/color]
> *


*1/1/09*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11900283
> *angel was available :0
> *



:0 :rofl:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11900297
> * :0 BIG BOY 1 WHATS UP DO YOU WANT SOME OR NOT ? DONT RUN YOUR NEXT FAT BOY
> *


*I DONT RUN I BUST*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11900305
> *1/1/09
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :around: :around:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ryderz, BigBoi 1, dena4life-D, CALIRIDER, DA REAL BIG JOHN, TROUBLESOME, cloz | grumpy, KING*OF*ATX, mister x, KIPPY, 88spokes


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11900331
> *I DONT RUN I BUST
> *



:0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11900280
> *big johns elco
> 
> 
> ...


IM DA O.G. OWNER OF THAT CAR !!!!! WHERE DID U FIND THAT PIC JOEY


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11900305
> *1/1/09
> *


ITS A DATE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:51 PM~11900344
> *IM DA O.G. OWNER OF THAT CAR !!!!! WHERE DID U FIND THAT PIC JOEY
> *


you know i got all kinds of pic laying round :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11900188
> *BIG GIRL 1 AINT READY
> *


*LIL JOHN , LIL INCHES ENOUGH SAID*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 08:48 PM~11900305
> *1/1/09
> *



WHAT THE FUCK YOU MUST BE PLAYING RIGHT? WHY SO LONG YOU CANT GET YOUR CAR 2 WORK CALL ME I WILL FIX IT 4 FREE :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant: :rant:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11900352
> *ITS A DATE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what time you wont me to pick you up :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11900197
> *your house right now :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: have da chips ready and da soda ready
> *


LETS DO THIS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11900352
> *ITS A DATE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR BULLHORN D SO HE CAN SO I CAN RUIN HIS NEW YEAR*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:53 PM~11900380
> *LETS DO THIS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: miss x have da meat ready :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 08:50 PM~11900331
> *I DONT RUN I BUST
> *


YEAH OUT YOUR G STRING :0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF DATING ON 1/1/09


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11900394
> *MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR BULLHORN D SO HE CAN SO I CAN RUIN HIS NEW YEAR
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH YOUR NOT GOING 2 SHOW UP ON NEW YEARS JUST LIKE LAST NEW YEARS :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Oct 17 2008, 08:56 PM~11900430
> *SOUNDS LIKE THERES GOING TO BE ALOT OF DATING ON 1/1/09
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:59 PM~11900465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ANYONE WANT TO DO A DOUBLE DATE?

I HAVE A DATE OF MY OWN TOO


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11900355
> *LIL JOHN , LIL INCHES ENOUGH SAID
> *


MY LIL INCHES ARE ENOUGH TO BEAT YOU ILL LEAVE YOU A DEEP EMPRESSION


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11900362
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU MUST BE PLAYING RIGHT? WHY SO LONG YOU CANT GET YOUR CAR 2 WORK CALL ME I WILL FIX IT 4 FREE [/size][/color]:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


*CAR WORKS? BUT 105 WAS THIS JANUARY NEXT JANUARY????????????*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:05 PM~11900534
> *MY LIL INCHES ARE ENOUGH TO BEAT YOU ILL LEAVE YOU A DEEP EMPRESSION
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:05 PM~11900534
> *MY LIL INCHES ARE ENOUGH TO BEAT YOU ILL LEAVE YOU A DEEP EMPRESSION
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:05 PM~11900534
> *MY LIL INCHES ARE ENOUGH TO BEAT YOU ILL LEAVE YOU A DEEP EMPRESSION
> *


*YOU BETTER START HEATING UP THE POTS CUZZ YOUR GOING 2 NEED IT??????*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

whats up big ray :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:06 PM~11900548



105" MY ASS 101" WAS WHAT YOU DID IF 95" IS WHAT WE ARE DOING AND YOUR DOING 105" WHY NOT DO THIS NOW WE CALLING YOU OUT NOW HOW DOES THAT LOOK :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:17 PM~11899846
> *THIS IS WHAT ILL DO !!!!! ILL CALL THIS A TOUR ILL GO TO L.V TO SERV RON AND ANY 1 ELSE WHO WHATS TO GET SERVED THEN ILL MAKE MY WAY TO A.Z TO SERV TOAD AGAIN THEN ILL GO TO ORGEN TO SERV LIL KILLER AND ANY 1 ELSE AND THAT MY FRIENDS IS THE TOUR AND ANY 1 ESLE WHO THINKS THEY GOT A CHANCE THEN STEP UP
> *



man i give you props bro that would be a long road trip i couldnt do it even if my car was doing 200". So i guess we will see you guys soon up here if your going to hop killa


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11900569



BLAH BLAH BLAH THATS ALL YOU DO LETS DO THIS IF NOT KICK ROCKS FAT BOY 1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 09:58 PM~11900452
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH YOUR NOT GOING 2 SHOW UP ON NEW YEARS JUST LIKE LAST NEW YEARS[/size][/color] :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


*I WILL BE THERE????????* :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 17 2008, 09:12 PM~11900604
> *man i give you props bro that would be a long road trip i couldnt do it even if my car was doing 200". So i guess we will see you guys soon up here if your going to hop killa
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:14 PM~11900624
> *I WILL BE THERE???????? :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: hno: hno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT BLAH BLAH BLAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 PM~11900586
> *105" MY ASS 101" WAS WHAT YOU DID IF 95" IS WHAT WE ARE DOING AND YOUR DOING 105" WHY NOT DO THIS NOW WE CALLING YOU OUT NOW HOW DOES THAT LOOK[/size][/color] :0
> *


*YOU SEE THAT PIC IN MY AVITAR YOU SEE 3 LINES 95,100,105 NOUGH SAID!!!!!!!* :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 17 2008, 10:12 PM~11900604
> *man i give you props bro that would be a long road trip i couldnt do it even if my car was doing 200". So i guess we will see you guys soon up here if your going to hop killa
> *


YES WE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11900669
> *YOU SEE THAT PIC IN MY AVITAR YOU SEE 3 LINES 95,100,105 NOUGH SAID!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


105 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY AZZ 101 MORE LIKE IT NOW DA HATERS NIGHTMARE WAGON 105 GET READY FOR IT BIGGIRL1!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*PICS R WORTH 1000 WORDS STRAIGHT 4RM BIG FISH VIDEO95,100,105*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Events n Picz_@Oct 15 2008, 12:22 AM~11867186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA THEY ARE TAKE A LOOK AT DA FIRST PIC


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:21 PM~11900708
> *105  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MY AZZ 101 MORE LIKE IT NOW DA HATERS NIGHTMARE WAGON 105 GET READY FOR IT BIGGIRL1!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*WELL SEEMS LIKE YOUR NIGHTMARE IS NOT GOING TO END UNTIL YOU BEAT ME AND I DONT THINK ITS GOING TO HAPPEN IN YOUR LIFETIME!!!!!!! YOUR GOING 2 DA GRAVE IN 2ND PLACE!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11900770
> *WELL SEEMS LIKE YOUR NIGHTMARE IS NOT GOING TO END UNTIL YOU BEAT ME AND I DONT THINK ITS GOING TO HAPPEN IN YOUR LIFETIME!!!!!!! YOUR GOING 2 DA GRAVE IN 2ND PLACE!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got a 12 pack of coronas on how high!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11900770
> *WELL SEEMS LIKE YOUR NIGHTMARE IS NOT GOING TO END UNTIL YOU BEAT ME AND I DONT THINK ITS GOING TO HAPPEN IN YOUR LIFETIME!!!!!!! YOUR GOING 2 DA GRAVE IN 2ND PLACE!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM GOING TO DA GRAVE IN 1ST PLACE !!!!!!!!!!!! WILL NEVER KNOW IF YOU NEVER SHOW AND UR GOOD FOR NOT SHOWING


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*JHON U DID UR THING BUT LETS KEEP IT REAL!!*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11900790
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU HEAR THAT 100 NOT NO FUCKEN 105 :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Come on BIG BOI YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 09:31 PM~11900790
> *
> :biggrin:
> *



100" JUST LIKE I THOUGHT I WAS WRONG ABOUT 101" ITS SO LONG AGO THANKS SPIKE


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11900792
> *i got a 12 pack of coronas on how high!
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:34 PM~11900822
> *Come on BIG BOI  YOU CAN DO IT!
> *


HIS NAME IS I CANT DO IT 105" HE IS A JACK ASS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:33 PM~11900809
> *JHON U DID UR THING BUT LETS KEEP IT REAL!!
> *


I AM KEEPING IT REAL HE CANT SEE ME NOW HE GOT ME BACK THEN BY A INCH ARE 2 BUT NOW OH MAN ITS OVER FOR HIM


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*NOW LETS LOOK AT THE CAR OVER THE 100 MARK*

:0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 09:35 PM~11900830
> *
> 
> *


AND BIG GIRL 1 SAID HIS CAR WAS 105" LOOK AT HIS CAR


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:37 PM~11900847
> *I AM KEEPING IT REAL HE CANT SEE ME NOW HE GOT ME BACK THEN BY A INCH ARE 2 BUT NOW OH MAN ITS OVER FOR HIM
> *


DAMM HOMEI I'LL GIVE IT TO U !! UR SHIT IS WORKING BUT PICS & VID SAY IT ALL


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11900852
> * :0
> *


*
THAT WAS 101" WITH SOME JUNK  :0*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

COME ON RAY,TELL THE TOAD TO FIX HIS SHIT TO MAKE A REMATCH.WAAHHHHAAAAA(toad,I thought his name was TODD


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11900877
> *THAT WAS 101" WITH SOME JUNK [/size][/color] :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 WHER IS BIG BOY DID HE LOG OFF WITH HIS 105" PIX AINT SHIT THE VIDEO SAYS IT ALL


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:39 PM~11900871
> *DAMM HOMEI I'LL GIVE IT TO U !! UR SHIT IS WORKING BUT PICS & VID SAY IT ALL
> *


YES SIR THEY DO AND WE WILL HAVE PICS & VIDEO OF THIS AZZ KICKEN IM GOING TO GIVE HIM IF BIGGIRL1 SHOWS UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:40 PM~11900880
> *COME ON RAY,TELL THE TOAD TO FIX HIS SHIT TO MAKE A REMATCH.WAAHHHHAAAAA(toad,I thought his name was TODD
> *


WE GAVE HIM A NEW NAME TO MATCH HIS 64 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11900880
> *COME ON RAY,TELL THE TOAD TO FIX HIS SHIT TO MAKE A REMATCH.WAAHHHHAAAAA(toad,I thought his name was TODD
> *


NO NOT TODD HIS NICK NAME IS TOAD


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11900852


*
AND I THOUGHT MY SHIT WAS JUNK SHIT HE MAKES MY CAR LOOK LIKE A SHOW PIECE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11900880
> *COME ON RAY,TELL THE TOAD TO FIX HIS SHIT TO MAKE A REMATCH.WAAHHHHAAAAA(toad,I thought his name was TODD
> *


its fixed already...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:42 PM~11900892
> * :0 WHER IS BIG BOY DID HE LOG OFF WITH HIS 105" PIX AINT SHIT THE VIDEO SAYS IT ALL
> *


HE'S GOING TO LOG IN AS EL ***** TO LET YOU HAVE IT.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:BIG BOY WHATS UP TALK SHIT NOW OYEAH YOU CANT YOUR BUSTED JUST LIKE YOUR CAR 105" :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 11:45 PM~11900915
> *its fixed already...
> *


WELL TELL THE TOAD TO GET READY TO HOP AND SHUT IT DOWN DREAM TEAM STYLE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:45 PM~11900916
> *HE'S GOING TO LOG IN AS EL ***** TO LET YOU HAVE IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:48 PM~11900940
> *WELL TELL THE TOAD TO GET READY TO HOP AND SHUT IT DOWN DREAM TEAM STYLE
> *


  :biggrin: ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 09:45 PM~11900915
> *its fixed already...
> *



GOOD WHAT DAY CAN WE SURVE HIM LET US NO WE WILL COME 2 YOU GUYS :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:42 PM~11900896
> *YES SIR THEY DO AND WE WILL HAVE PICS & VIDEO OF THIS AZZ KICKEN IM GOING TO GIVE HIM IF BIGGIRL1 SHOWS UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMM THATS MY BOY BUT *IF*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:48 PM~11900940
> *WELL TELL THE TOAD TO GET READY TO HOP AND SHUT IT DOWN DREAM TEAM STYLE
> *


LETS DO THIS BIG NENE !!!!! SET IT UP


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:50 PM~11900956
> *GOOD WHAT DAY CAN WE SURVE HIM LET US NO WE WILL COME 2 YOU GUYS [/size][/color]:0
> *


u have his chirp dont u??...u always talking to him :biggrin: .....and u mean big john cause none of u fools have even come close...and to keep it real if the car was working it would have been another win for Guero....but enjoy the win,u will c the car soon enuff!....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

GUEESSS HWOSS BACK .......................BACK AGAIN BIG BOY 1 THATS HIS NAME GUESS HE'S BACK GUESS HE'S :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:48 PM~11900936
> *THE ONLY THING BUSTED IS YOUR GRILL!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 10:53 PM~11900978
> *u have his chirp dont u??...u always talking to him :biggrin: .....and u mean big john cause none of u fools have even come close...and to keep it real if the car was working it would have been another win for Guero....but enjoy the win,u will c the car soon enuff!....
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 10:53 PM~11900978
> *u have his chirp dont u??...u always talking to him :biggrin: .....and u mean big john cause none of u fools have even come close...and to keep it real if the car was working it would have been another win for Guero....but enjoy the win,u will c the car soon enuff!....
> *


WHY DO U GUYS KEEP ON LIEING TO UR SELFS THE CAR WORKED HIT DA BUMPER AND STILL GOT SERVED SO BRING IT SO DA ICE CREAM MAN CAN GIVE U UR ORDER OF LAYS CHIPSSS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11900994
> *
> 
> *


 :wave: FIRE MARSHALL LEO


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11900992
> *GUEESSS HWOSS BACK  .......................BACK AGAIN BIG BOY 1 THATS HIS NAME GUESS HE'S BACK  GUESS HE'S  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11900994
> *
> 
> *


I CEE YOU BIG CHIPPER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 09:53 PM~11900978
> *u have his chirp dont u??...u always talking to him :biggrin: .....and u mean big john cause none of u fools have even come close...and to keep it real if the car was working it would have been another win for Guero....but enjoy the win,u will c the car soon enuff!....
> *



I TALK 2 HIM ALL THE TIME IM BUYING A CAR FROM HIM AND NO I DONT MEAN BIG JOHN BECAUSE I BUILD THE CAR WITH BIG JOHN :0 AND I CAN TAKE THE CAR RIGHT NOW WITH OUT BIG JOHN AND FUCK THE CAR UP IF THATS WHAT I WANT 2 DO WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A CAR SO LETS NOT SAY BIG JOHN THANKS NEXT TIME SAY BIG D :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11900999
> *WHY DO U GUYS KEEP ON LIEING TO UR SELFS THE CAR WORKED HIT DA BUMPER AND STILL GOT SERVED SO BRING IT SO DA ICE CREAM MAN CAN GIVE U UR ORDER OF LAYS CHIPSSS
> *


DO U HAVE CHILL FRITOS :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 PM~11901003
> *:wave: FIRE MARSHALL LEO
> *


wud up paisa these fake stars have no idea of all the shooting stars were goin to be seeing STREET LIFE,DREAM TEAM BITCHS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 09:57 PM~11900993



BLAH BLAH BLAH MR 105" DONT TELL ME THIS YEAR YOUR GOING 2 BE DOING 500" RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11900999
> *WHY DO U GUYS KEEP ON LIEING TO UR SELFS THE CAR WORKED HIT DA BUMPER AND STILL GOT SERVED SO BRING IT SO DA ICE CREAM MAN CAN GIVE U UR ORDER OF LAYS CHIPSSS
> *


*IF YOUR CAR WORKED WHY WAS IT STUCK??????? NOT HATING JUST A ?*


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:59 PM~11901010
> *I CEE YOU BIG CHIPPER
> *


CHIPPER SORRY TO TELL U UR VICTORY IS ABOUT TO EXPIRE :biggrin: 95 STUCK IS NOT GOING TO BE ENOUGH


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:01 PM~11901022
> *wud up paisa  these fake stars have no idea of all the shooting stars were goin to be seeing STREET LIFE,DREAM TEAM BITCHS
> *


 :0 :wow: SHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11900999
> *WHY DO U GUYS KEEP ON LIEING TO UR SELFS THE CAR WORKED HIT DA BUMPER AND STILL GOT SERVED SO BRING IT SO DA ICE CREAM MAN CAN GIVE U UR ORDER OF LAYS CHIPSSS
> *


c'mon homie that car does 105,106 easy....but im not gonna sit here and go back n forth...u know it will come out,it always does,like when he went all the way to la and u didnt show up,after u was chirping him....but yes u did win in vegas,congrats to u n ur crew(no hatin here),we know the car was not at 100% and i know u have seen it time n time n time again. when it is...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

ya'll filled the heck outta this room in just a matter of a few hours! lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11901022
> *wud up paisa  these fake stars have no idea of all the shooting stars were goin to be seeing STREET LIFE,DREAM TEAM BITCHS
> *


YOU DONT HAVE A CAR GET LOST :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:00 PM~11901015
> *DO U HAVE CHILL FRITOS :biggrin:
> *


YES WOULD U LIKE CHILI CHESE WITH IT?


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11901036
> *:0  :wow: SHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:
> *


SEE IT GOT QUIET IN THIS BITCH THEIR CHIRPING EACH OTHER FOR A JUNKSTARS MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:00 PM~11901011
> *I TALK 2 HIM ALL THE TIME IM BUYING A CAR FROM HIM AND NO I DONT MEAN BIG JOHN BECAUSE I BUILD THE CAR WITH BIG JOHN  :0 AND I CAN TAKE THE CAR RIGHT NOW WITH OUT BIG JOHN AND FUCK THE CAR UP IF THATS WHAT I WANT 2 DO WE DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A CAR SO LETS NOT SAY BIG JOHN THANKS NEXT TIME SAY BIG D[/size][/color]  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ohh ok,i didnt know u guys shared cars....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: REPENTANCE, stevie d, elognegro, FPEREZII, DA REAL BIG JOHN, dena4life-D, BigBoi 1, 58RAG, Big nene 1, big ray
DAMM WHAT EL ***** AND ? ON HERE HAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Fuck this topic,you know nobody can beat them clowns.they win 1 fukin hop and now they think they on top of the world.I hope all you fuckers get cancer soon fo messing with all that lead.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:03 PM~11901035
> *CHIPPER SORRY TO TELL U UR VICTORY IS ABOUT TO EXPIRE :biggrin: 95 STUCK IS NOT GOING TO BE ENOUGH
> *


CHEARLEADER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11901063
> *ohh ok,i didnt know u guys shared cars....
> *


NOW YOU DO :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:04 PM~11901049
> *YOU DONT HAVE A CAR GET LOST  :0
> *


NEITHER DO U STOP CLAMIN FAME WIT EVERYBODY ELSES JUNKS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11901059
> *YES WOULD U LIKE CHILI CHESE WITH IT?
> *


*YOU GOT CHEESE* :werd:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:02 PM~11901029
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH MR 105" DONT TELL ME THIS YEAR YOUR GOING 2 BE DOING 500" RIGHT[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


NOPE BRINGING IT OLD SCHOOL 85 DRIVING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11901061
> *SEE IT GOT QUIET IN THIS BITCH THEIR CHIRPING EACH OTHER FOR A JUNKSTARS MEETING :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 10:07 PM~11901067
> *Fuck this topic,you know nobody can beat them clowns.they win 1 fukin hop and now they think they on top of the world.I hope all you fuckers get cancer soon fo messing with all that lead.
> *


SUCK MY NUTS


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:07 PM~11901070
> *IM THE ONLY CHEARLEADER HERE SO LEAVE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 11:07 PM~11901067
> *Fuck this topic,you know nobody can beat them clowns.they win 1 fukin hop and now they think they on top of the world.I hope all you fuckers get cancer soon fo messing with all that lead.
> *


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 12:00 AM~11901015
> *DO U HAVE CHILL FRITOS :biggrin:
> *




DAMN, NOT THE CHILLI FRITOS !


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:08 PM~11901076
> *YOU GOT CHEESE :werd:
> *


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:04 PM~11901049
> *YOU DONT HAVE A CAR GET LOST  :0
> *


Hmmmmm maybe you fuck heads are the ones that torched it.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:09 PM~11901080
> *SUCK MY NUTS
> *


I GOT BIG NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:08 PM~11901074
> *NOW YOU DO  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 17 2008, 11:10 PM~11901087
> *
> 
> DAMN, NOT THE CHILLI FRITOS !
> *



WITH CHEESE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11901075
> *NEITHER DO U STOP CLAMIN FAME WIT EVERYBODY ELSES JUNKS
> *


I WOULD BRAKE YOU OF BUT ALL YOU HAVE IS A PAINT SHOP WITH NO CAR :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:11 PM~11901091
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


THERE U GO :uh:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 11:11 PM~11901092
> *Hmmmmm maybe you fuck heads are the ones that torched it.
> *


HATERS :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 11:04 PM~11901047
> *c'mon homie that car does 105,106 easy....but im not gonna sit here and go back n forth...u know it will come out,it always does,like when he went all the way to la and u didnt show up,after u was chirping him....but yes u did win in vegas,congrats to u n ur crew(no hatin here),we know the car was not at 100% and i know u have seen it time n time n time again. when it is...
> *


1ST OFF I TOLD TOAD THAT MY CAR WOULD NOT BE THERE IN LA SO IF HE WANTS TO ACT LIKE I DIDNT TELL HE THEN THATS COO GUESS HE HAS TO PUT ON A ACT FOR U ALL


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 PM~11901092
> *Hmmmmm maybe you fuck heads are the ones that torched it.
> *


WE DONT HATE LIKE THAT WE LIKE 2 BRAKE SHIT LIKE THAT OF :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 11:11 PM~11901092
> *Hmmmmm maybe you fuck heads are the ones that torched it.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11901035
> *CHIPPER SORRY TO TELL U UR VICTORY IS ABOUT TO EXPIRE :biggrin: 95 STUCK IS NOT GOING TO BE ENOUGH
> *


YA THE HATERS WILL ALLWAYS GIVE WRONG INCHES


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 10:09 PM~11901080
> *SUCK MY NUTS
> *


If you had some,


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11901105
> *1ST OFF I TOLD TOAD THAT MY CAR WOULD NOT BE THERE IN LA SO IF HE WANTS TO ACT LIKE I DIDNT TELL HE THEN THATS COO GUESS HE HAS TO PUT ON A ACT FOR U ALL
> *


 :0 :angry: THAT FUCK'N TOAD :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11901116
> *If you had  some,
> *



SO YOU SUCK NUTS :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11901105
> *1ST OFF I TOLD TOAD THAT MY CAR WOULD NOT BE THERE IN LA SO IF HE WANTS TO ACT LIKE I DIDNT TELL HE THEN THATS COO GUESS HE HAS TO PUT ON A ACT FOR U ALL
> *


oh ok,thanks for clearing it up...


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:12 PM~11901100
> *I WOULD BRAKE YOU OF BUT ALL YOU HAVE IS A PAINT SHOP WITH NO CAR :0
> *


THATS RIGHT MY SHOP!!!!! I DONT LEECH OF OTHER SHOPS AND SAY ME AND BIG JOHNS SHOP I THOUGHT IT WAS HOSS AND JOHNS SHOP NOT THE MICE THAT HANG AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:12 PM~11901103
> *HATERS :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL U :tears:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:12 PM~11901102
> *THERE U GO :uh:
> *


INNOCENTE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11901115
> *YA THE HATERS WILL ALLWAYS GIVE WRONG INCHES
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:  :yessad: AND BLAME US 4 HIS FUCKED UP CAR THAT I WAS GOING 2 BRAKE OFF :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:16 PM~11901129
> *THATS RIGHT MY SHOP!!!!! I DONT LEECH OF OTHER SHOPS AND SAY ME AND BIG JOHNS SHOP I THOUGHT IT WAS HOSS AND JOHNS SHOP NOT THE MICE THAT HANG AROUND :biggrin:
> *


THATS CALL'D THE SWEEPING GUY!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:14 PM~11901115
> *YA THE HATERS WILL ALLWAYS GIVE WRONG INCHES
> *


 U SAID UR CAR DID NOT STICK AT 95 WRONG INCHS :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:16 PM~11901134
> *I FEEL U :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*FUCK IT I GUESS WILL ALL SEE THIS SHIT SOON I;M STILL IN THE LAB!!! U KNOW HOW IT IS ''D''*


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 PM~11901145
> *THATS CALL'D THE SWEEPING GUY!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*A LOT OF DREAM TEAMS IN HERE* :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 11:11 PM~11901092
> *Hmmmmm maybe you fuck heads are the ones that torched it.
> *


 :uh: :nono: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:16 PM~11901129
> *THATS RIGHT MY SHOP!!!!! I DONT LEECH OF OTHER SHOPS AND SAY ME AND BIG JOHNS SHOP I THOUGHT IT WAS HOSS AND JOHNS SHOP NOT THE MICE THAT HANG AROUND :biggrin:
> *



DID NOT SAY MY SHOP FUN BOY GET IT RIGHT AND 4 YOUR INFO I HAVE KEYS 2 THE SHOP AND A LEECH IS WHAT YOU ARE YOU DONT NO HOW 2 MAKE A CAR WORK THATS WHY YOUR CHEESLIFE NOW I WORK ON MY CAR BUY MY SELF YOU NO THAT YOU JUST LEFT THE SHOP SO DONT START LEOS HYDROS OR SHOULD I SAY MORE :0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:17 PM~11901145
> *THATS CALL'D THE SWEEPING GUY!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


funny u said that


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*MAJESTICS ROLL CALL PLEAS!!!*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Im out fuck this heavy ass topic.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:20 PM~11901158


*
DONT START FAT BOY WE GOT JESS DOG 4 YOU :0*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> funny u said that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11901190
> *DID NOT SAY MY SHOP FUN BOY GET IT RIGHT AND 4 YOUR INFO I HAVE KEYS 2 THE SHOP  AND A LEECH IS WHAT YOU ARE YOU DONT NO HOW 2 MAKE A CAR WORK THATS WHY YOUR CHEESLIFE NOW I WORK ON MY CAR BUY MY SELF YOU NO THAT YOU JUST LEFT THE SHOP SO DONT START LEOS HYDROS OR SHOULD I SAY MORE[/size][/color] :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 GOT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 11:25 PM~11901195
> *funny u said that
> 
> 
> ...


*NOT THE STREET SWEEPER*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11901145
> *THATS CALL'D THE SWEEPING GUY!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> > funny u said that
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:26 PM~11901202
> *DONT START FAT BOY WE GOT JESS DOG 4 YOU[/size][/color]  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 17 2008, 10:25 PM~11901195
> *funny u said that
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha I got some cheese burgers,hook me up,ill suck your dick.that's what he looks like.


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11901190
> *DID NOT SAY MY SHOP FUN BOY GET IT RIGHT AND 4 YOUR INFO I HAVE KEYS 2 THE SHOP  AND A LEECH IS WHAT YOU ARE YOU DONT NO HOW 2 MAKE A CAR WORK THATS WHY YOUR CHEESLIFE NOW I WORK ON MY CAR BUY MY SELF YOU NO THAT YOU JUST LEFT THE SHOP SO DONT START LEOS HYDROS OR SHOULD I SAY MORE[/size][/color] :0
> *


U HAVE KEYS TO CLEAN THE SHOP AFTER HRS LIKE A JANITOR AND BE THEIR EARLY TO HAVE HOT COFFE AND DONUTS AND THE NEWSPAPER 4 JOHN AND HOSS THATS WHY U HAVE KEYS STOP LYING TO EVERYBODY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:26 PM~11901202
> *DONT START FAT BOY WE GOT JESS DOG 4 YOU[/size][/color]  :0
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:29 PM~11901215
> *U HAVE KEYS TO CLEAN THE SHOP AFTER HRS LIKE A JANITOR AND BE THEIR EARLY TO HAVE HOT COFFE AND DONUTS  AND THE NEWSPAPER 4 JOHN AND HOSS THATS WHY U HAVE KEYS STOP LYING TO EVERYBODY
> *


SO START WIPING SON


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11901214
> *Hahahahaha I got some cheese burgers,hook me up,ill suck your dick.that's what he looks like.
> *



YOU WANT SUCK MY DICK WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU NO WHAT YOU JUST POSTED TAKE A LOOK AT WHAT YOU JUST SAID :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

this shit is funny


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11901206
> *:0  :0  :0 GOT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY MR. HOW HEAVY HYDROS :biggrin:UR STILL A CHIPPER


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:33 PM~11901237
> *HEY MR. HOW HEAVY HYDROS :biggrin:UR  STILL A CHIPPER
> *


 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11901216
> *hno:  hno:
> *


Didn't you just knocked the shit out of one of their team member?


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11901223
> *SO START WIPING SON
> *


DANIEL SON SLAVERY ENDED 140 YRS AGO ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE YES WE CAN :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:33 PM~11901237
> *HEY MR. HOW HEAVY HYDROS :biggrin:UR  STILL A CHIPPER
> *


 :0 THATS HEAVY I MEAN COLD


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 11:34 PM~11901248
> *Didn't you just knocked the shit out of one of their team member?
> *


DAMMMMMMM :0 :0 :0 IM OUT ITS GOIN TO GET NASTY IN HERE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 11:34 PM~11901248
> *Didn't you just knocked the shit out of one of their team member?
> *


 :happysad: :loco:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:35 PM~11901252
> *:0 THATS HEAVY I MEAN COLD
> *


OH MY BAD :biggrin: HE KNOWS WHAT I MEAN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11901215
> *U HAVE KEYS TO CLEAN THE SHOP AFTER HRS LIKE A JANITOR AND BE THEIR EARLY TO HAVE HOT COFFE AND DONUTS  AND THE NEWSPAPER 4 JOHN AND HOSS THATS WHY U HAVE KEYS STOP LYING TO EVERYBODY
> *



MY NAME DONT CHANGE 4 OLD PARTS AND LOCK UP FROM AZ FUN BOY SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND STAY TALKING SHIT WITH NO CAR WIN THE WHITE BOY GIVES YOU A FRAME AND A NEW SS WITH LS PARTS CALL ME FUN BOY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:36 PM~11901257
> *DAMMMMMMM  :0  :0  :0  IM OUT ITS GOIN TO GET NASTY IN HERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DID SOME ONE SAY GOLD'N BOY :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:34 PM~11901250
> *DANIEL SON SLAVERY ENDED 140 YRS AGO ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE YES WE CAN :biggrin:
> *


*CUT IT OUT WITH THAT RACIAL SHIT IS IT BECUZZ HES BLACK*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:37 PM~11901264
> *MY NAME DONT CHANGE 4 OLD PARTS AND LOCK UP FROM AZ FUN BOY SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND STAY TALKING SHIT WITH NO CAR WIN THE WHITE BOY GIVES YOU A FRAME AND A NEW SS WITH LS PARTS CALL ME FUN BOY [/size][/color]
> *


U COLD


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:33 PM~11901237
> *HEY MR. HOW HEAVY HYDROS :biggrin:UR  STILL A CHIPPER
> *


HA NEW BOOTY TO DA HOPPING GAME YOU WILL ALLWAYS BE THE BIGGEST CHIPPER OF THEM ALL


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:37 PM~11901264
> *MY NAME DONT CHANGE 4 OLD PARTS AND LOCK UP FROM AZ FUN BOY SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND STAY TALKING SHIT WITH NO CAR WIN THE WHITE BOY GIVES YOU A FRAME AND A NEW SS WITH LS PARTS CALL ME FUN BOY [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: R U MAD!!! UR A GOOD PREACHER THAT DONT KNOW SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:37 PM~11901264
> *MY NAME DONT CHANGE 4 OLD PARTS AND LOCK UP FROM AZ FUN BOY SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND STAY TALKING SHIT WITH NO CAR WIN THE WHITE BOY GIVES YOU A FRAME AND A NEW SS WITH LS PARTS CALL ME FUN BOY [/size][/color]
> *


TRUE DHAT TRUE DHAT :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:39 PM~11901280
> *HA NEW BOOTY TO DA HOPPING GAME YOU WILL ALLWAYS BE THE BIGGEST CHIPPER OF THEM ALL
> *


HAAYYY HE'S NEW TO THIS NOT SO HARD!!!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:39 PM~11901280
> *HA NEW BOOTY TO DA HOPPING GAME YOU WILL ALLWAYS BE THE BIGGEST CHIPPER OF THEM ALL
> *


O.G HAHA HOW LONG DID IT TAKE U TO GET STUK AT 95 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 11:32 PM~11901232
> *this shit is funny
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 17 2008, 10:34 PM~11901248
> *Didn't you just knocked the shit out of one of their team member?
> *



NO 1 GOT KNOCKED OUT ON MY TEAM WE DO THE KNOCKING OUT TRY 1 OF US AND SE WE DONT PLAY THAT SHIT REAL TALK THATS WHY YOU HIDE AND RUN WITH THIS NAME SMART MAN :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901299
> *O.G HAHA HOW LONG DID IT TAKE U TO GET STUK AT 95 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ABOUT 5 TONS OF LEAD AND FEW WAGONS


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901303
> *NO 1 GOT KNOCKED OUT ON MY TEAM WE DO THE KNOCKING OUT TRY 1 OF US AND SE WE DONT PLAY THAT SHIT REAL TALK THATS WHY YOU HIDE AND RUN WITH THIS NAME SMART MAN[/size][/color] :0
> *


EASY KILLER :biggrin: U SOUND LIKE KIMBO :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:42 PM~11901291
> *HAAYYY HE'S NEW TO THIS NOT SO HARD!!!
> *











You was not lookin happy to have'n to get out lol.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11901288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: R U MAD!!! UR A GOOD PREACHER THAT DONT KNOW SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*CUZZ BIG D SAID!!!!!! BIG AL IN THE MAKING?????????*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901303
> *NO 1 GOT KNOCKED OUT ON MY TEAM WE DO THE KNOCKING OUT TRY 1 OF US AND SE WE DONT PLAY THAT SHIT REAL TALK THATS WHY YOU HIDE AND RUN WITH THIS NAME SMART MAN[/size][/color] :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901303
> *NO 1 GOT KNOCKED OUT ON MY TEAM WE DO THE KNOCKING OUT TRY 1 OF US AND SE WE DONT PLAY THAT SHIT REAL TALK THATS WHY YOU HIDE AND RUN WITH THIS NAME SMART MAN[/size][/color] :0
> *


 :0 :0 HE IS A SCARY BITCH


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 11:45 PM~11901314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:41 PM~11901288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: R U MAD!!! UR A GOOD PREACHER THAT DONT KNOW SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



IF I WAS MAD AND I DID NOT NO SHIT I WOULD BE LIKE YOU RUNING 2 AZ 4 A LOCK UP AND WEIGHT AND WORKING SLOW ASS FUCK WITH A CAR THAT SHOULD DRIVE WITH THE " YOUR DOING  :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:47 PM~11901329
> *:0
> *


Sux u didnt bring Anthrax man, i wanted to get to see it hop in person!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*DREAM TEAM ROLL CALL *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:45 PM~11901312
> *EASY KILLER  :biggrin: U SOUND LIKE KIMBO :biggrin:
> *


I JUST LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 11:49 PM~11901339
> *Sux u didnt bring Anthrax man, i wanted to get to see it hop in person!
> *


DON'T TRIP U'LL SEE IT SOON I GOT SOME ONE IN LINE OUT THERE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

KING OF AZ IS ON  hno: hno:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:51 PM~11901352
> *KING OF AZ IS ON  hno:  hno:
> *


I BEEN ON :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:49 PM~11901341


*
4 WHAT YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE 3 CARS RON WHITE BOY AND YOU :0*


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:54 PM~11901370
> *4 WHAT YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE 3 CARS RON WHITE BOY AND YOU  :0
> *


CARS WHAT!!!! ALLSTARS ONE ICE CREAM TRUCK THAT 2 MORE THAN THE ALLSTARS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:46 PM~11901318
> *:yessad:
> *


 :nono: :nono: IM WITH THE ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH NAME 1 OF US THAT IT WAS ?


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:56 PM~11901379
> * :nono:  :nono: IM WITH THE ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH NAME 1 OF US THAT IT WAS ?
> *


 :uh: WHATCHATALKINBOUT WILLIS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11901377
> *CARS WHAT!!!! ALLSTARS ONE ICE CREAM TRUCK THAT 2 MORE THAN THE ALLSTARS
> *


YOU DONT HAVE A CAR SO STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT LEOS PAINT AND BOADY


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:58 PM~11901391
> *YOU DONT HAVE A CAR SO STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT LEOS PAINT AND BOADY
> *


SO WHY DONT U ADVERTISE A JUNK YARD THATS ALL U HAVE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 PM~11901388
> *:uh: WHATCHATALKINBOUT WILLIS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 17 2008, 11:54 PM~11901370
> *4 WHAT YOU GUYS ONLY HAVE 3 CARS RON WHITE BOY AND YOU  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:45 PM~11901315
> *werd: JUST LIKE YOUR CAR 105" :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Oct 17 2008, 10:59 PM~11901395
> *SO WHY DONT U ADVERTISE A JUNK YARD THATS ALL U HAVE
> *


GO 2 CARS 4 SELL IF YOU HAVE MONEY AND LETS DO THIS :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*SIZE 11 1/2 PLEAS*


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

little john I gave u props for the win you beat the car that day but not the inches that car does but it is what it is both of my loss due to car breaking but I gave it to you It just sucks you can't give Ron his win cause he beat you but it is what it is I'll take the loss I ain't stressed cause really you really present no challenge for me.your car worked but I wasn't impressed you did like 100-101 big dick I'm glad you finally caught up to like happy enjoy it it won't last DREAM TEAM ALL DAY AND A REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERl


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*IM OUT FELLAS THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU LATER CHICKEN LIL JOHN THEY R THE CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

DOS ANY ONE KNOW WHERE THEY SALE THESE








:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11901419
> *CALL ME I GOT SOME MORE DID YOU LIKE THE ONES YOUR SUN GOT FROM US :0*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:03 AM~11901420
> *little john I gave u  props  for the win you beat the car that day but not the inches that car does  but it is what it is both of my loss due to car breaking but I gave it to you It just sucks you can't give Ron his win cause he beat you  but it is what it is I'll take the loss I ain't stressed cause really you really present no challenge for me.your car worked but I wasn't impressed you did like 100-101 big dick I'm glad you finally caught up to like happy enjoy it it won't last DREAM TEAM ALL DAY AND A REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERl
> *


 :0 DID U SAY REAL MAJESTIC MEMBER!!!


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:03 AM~11901420
> *little john I gave u  props  for the win you beat the car that day but not the inches that car does  but it is what it is both of my loss due to car breaking but I gave it to you It just sucks you can't give Ron his win cause he beat you  but it is what it is I'll take the loss I ain't stressed cause really you really present no challenge for me.your car worked but I wasn't impressed you did like 100-101 big dick I'm glad you finally caught up to like happy enjoy it it won't last DREAM TEAM ALL DAY AND A REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERl
> *


\

:burn: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:05 PM~11901428
> *DOS ANY ONE KNOW WHERE THEY SALE THESE
> 
> 
> ...



WE GOT SOME IN STOCK DO YOU WANT 1 OR 2 CALL ME I WILL GIVE YOU A DEAL MY BOY WE DONT HATE THATS WHAT YOU NEAD CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2008, 12:06 AM~11901436
> *CALL ME I GOT SOME MORE DID YOU LIKE THE ONES YOUR SUN GOT FROM US :0
> *


FUCK NO HE SAID THEY WHERE 2 HEAVY :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2008, 12:08 AM~11901447
> *WE GOT SOME IN STOCK DO YOU WANT 1 OR 2 CALL ME I WILL GIVE YOU A DEAL MY BOY WE DONT HATE THATS WHAT YOU NEAD CALL ME[/size][/color] :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY BOY  BUT I STILL WANT MY SHIT TO RUN ON GAS NOT LEAD :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:09 PM~11901451
> *FUCK NO HE SAID THEY WHERE 2 HEAVY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CAN WE SAY WEIGHT IT DOWN


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 12:11 AM~11901460
> *THATS MY BOY   BUT I STILL WANT MY SHIT TO RUN ON GAS NOT LEAD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:11 PM~11901460
> *THATS MY BOY   BUT I STILL WANT MY SHIT TO RUN ON GAS NOT LEAD :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVE UNLEAD 2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 12:11 AM~11901460
> *THATS MY BOY   BUT I STILL WANT MY SHIT TO RUN ON GAS NOT LEAD :biggrin:
> *


*U WANNA PASS SMOG NOT HAVE GROSS POULUTER *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 12:14 AM~11901472
> *U WANNA PASS SMOG NOT HAVE GROSS POULUTER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK I'M  NOW


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:03 AM~11901420
> *little john I gave u  props  for the win you beat the car that day but not the inches that car does  but it is what it is both of my loss due to car breaking but I gave it to you It just sucks you can't give Ron his win cause he beat you  but it is what it is I'll take the loss I ain't stressed cause really you really present no challenge for me.your car worked but I wasn't impressed you did like 100-101 big dick I'm glad you finally caught up to like happy enjoy it it won't last DREAM TEAM ALL DAY AND A REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERl
> *


IF THAT MAKES U FELL BETTER SAYING UR CAR WAS BROKE THEN KEEP ON SAYING IT BUT ILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN AND IF RON BEAT ME I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SAYING HE WON BUT HE DIDNT AND ILL BEAT UR CAR HIS CAR AND ANYBODY ELSE WHO PULLS UP IN FRONT OF ME WHY DIDNT RON WHAT TO HOP ME DA NEXT DAY YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT OH NO I SENT YOU BACK ON DA FREEWAY BACK TO A.Z WITH A LOSS AND FOR AS REAL MEMBER HA UR RIGHT JUST LIKE DA REST TALK BE HIDE PEOPLES BACK AND IVE BEEN FROM DA CLUB FOR 14 YEARS AND IM MY OWN MAN I STAND ON MY OWN 2FEET I DONT NEED A BUNCH OF FALLOWERS AND I DONT FALLOW ANY1 I DO MY OWN THING IF NOBODY LIKES IT OH FUCKEN WELL AINT NOBODY RUNNING ME OUT OF SHIT AND IF UR CARS FIXED WHY DONT WE DO THIS 2MORROW ILL MEAT U HALF WAY AND IF U DONT WANT TO ILL GO ALL DA WAY TO AZ


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 11:14 PM~11901472



WHAT DO YOU CARE YOUR SHIT DONT HAVE LIGHTS  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 11:16 PM~11901481
> *IF THAT MAKES U FELL BETTER SAYING UR CAR WAS BROKE THEN KEEP ON SAYING IT BUT ILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN AND IF RON BEAT ME I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SAYING HE WON BUT HE DIDNT AND ILL BEAT UR CAR HIS CAR AND ANYBODY ELSE WHO PULLS UP IN FRONT OF ME WHY  DIDNT RON WHAT TO HOP ME DA NEXT DAY YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT OH NO I SENT YOU BACK ON DA FREEWAY BACK TO A.Z WITH A LOSS AND FOR AS REAL MEMBER HA UR RIGHT JUST LIKE DA REST TALK BE HIDE PEOPLES BACK AND IVE BEEN FROM DA CLUB FOR 14 YEARS AND IM MY OWN MAN I STAND ON MY OWN 2FEET I DONT NEED A BUNCH OF FALLOWERS AND I DONT FALLOW ANY1 I DO MY OWN THING IF NOBODY LIKES IT OH FUCKEN WELL AINT NOBODY RUNNING ME OUT OF SHIT AND IF UR CARS FIXED WHY DONT WE DO THIS 2MORROW ILL MEAT U HALF WAY AND IF U DONT WANT TO ILL GO ALL DA WAY TO AZ
> *



:0 YOUR NOT GOING 2 GET NO REPLY 2 WHAT YOU JUS SAID JUST WATCH MY BOY JUST WATCH :0 DID YOU SAY YOU WILL GO 2 HIM :0 MAN YOU MUST BE WORKING IM GOING 2 FUCK IT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 12:16 AM~11901481
> *IF THAT MAKES U FELL BETTER SAYING UR CAR WAS BROKE THEN KEEP ON SAYING IT BUT ILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN AND IF RON BEAT ME I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SAYING HE WON BUT HE DIDNT AND ILL BEAT UR CAR HIS CAR AND ANYBODY ELSE WHO PULLS UP IN FRONT OF ME WHY  DIDNT RON WHAT TO HOP ME DA NEXT DAY YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT OH NO I SENT YOU BACK ON DA FREEWAY BACK TO A.Z WITH A LOSS AND FOR AS REAL MEMBER HA UR RIGHT JUST LIKE DA REST TALK BE HIDE PEOPLES BACK AND IVE BEEN FROM DA CLUB FOR 14 YEARS AND CALM DOWN HAPPY!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP OJ CALL ME


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 11:22 PM~11901513



YOU BACK MR 105" OYEH YOU SAID ITS WORKING :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: WITH YOUR 100"


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 12:16 AM~11901481
> *IF THAT MAKES U FELL BETTER SAYING UR CAR WAS BROKE THEN KEEP ON SAYING IT BUT ILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN AND IF RON BEAT ME I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SAYING HE WON BUT HE DIDNT AND ILL BEAT UR CAR HIS CAR AND ANYBODY ELSE WHO PULLS UP IN FRONT OF ME WHY  DIDNT RON WHAT TO HOP ME DA NEXT DAY YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT OH NO I SENT YOU BACK ON DA FREEWAY BACK TO A.Z WITH A LOSS AND FOR AS REAL MEMBER HA UR RIGHT JUST LIKE DA REST TALK BE HIDE PEOPLES BACK AND IVE BEEN FROM DA CLUB FOR 14 YEARS AND IM MY OWN MAN I STAND ON MY OWN 2FEET I DONT NEED A BUNCH OF FALLOWERS AND I DONT FALLOW ANY1 I DO MY OWN THING IF NOBODY LIKES IT OH FUCKEN WELL AINT NOBODY RUNNING ME OUT OF SHIT AND IF UR CARS FIXED WHY DONT WE DO THIS 2MORROW ILL MEAT U HALF WAY AND IF U DONT WANT TO ILL GO ALL DA WAY TO AZ
> *


I ain't said shit behind your back I just said this in front of the whole world and years homie wrong guy cause I got them fact little more than you and u will see me soon real soon


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 12:16 AM~11901481
> *IF THAT MAKES U FELL BETTER SAYING UR CAR WAS BROKE THEN KEEP ON SAYING IT BUT ILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN AND IF RON BEAT ME I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SAYING HE WON BUT HE DIDNT AND ILL BEAT UR CAR HIS CAR AND ANYBODY ELSE WHO PULLS UP IN FRONT OF ME WHY  DIDNT RON WHAT TO HOP ME DA NEXT DAY YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT OH NO I SENT YOU BACK ON DA FREEWAY BACK TO A.Z WITH A LOSS AND FOR AS REAL MEMBER HA UR RIGHT JUST LIKE DA REST TALK BE HIDE PEOPLES BACK AND IVE BEEN FROM DA CLUB FOR 14 YEARS AND IM MY OWN MAN I STAND ON MY OWN 2FEET I DONT NEED A BUNCH OF FALLOWERS AND I DONT FALLOW ANY1 I DO MY OWN THING IF NOBODY LIKES IT OH FUCKEN WELL AINT NOBODY RUNNING ME OUT OF SHIT AND IF UR CARS FIXED WHY DONT WE DO THIS 2MORROW ILL MEAT U HALF WAY AND IF U DONT WANT TO ILL GO ALL DA WAY TO AZ
> *


DAMM JHON U RIGHT U R UR OWN MAN BUT THAT DON'T MEAN U GOT 2 MAKE ALL OF US LOOK BAD DOG U KNOW WE DON'T HOP CLUB MEMBERS U DO THAT ALL THE TIME HOMEI U WHENT UR WAY AND WE ALL STILL HERE !!!! U NEED TO TAKE THOES 14 YEARS AND THINK ABOUT IT !!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:27 AM~11901533
> *I ain't said shit behind your back I just said this in front of the whole world and years homie wrong guy cause I got them fact little more than you and u will see me soon real soon
> *


WELL WHATS UP LETS DO THIS SHIT THEN 2MORROW YOU BETTER GET GABILON TO GIVE U SOMEMORE HELP


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

IF YOU AIN'T WITH US
YOUR AGAINST US

NUFF SAID


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 12:30 AM~11901544
> *WELL WHATS UP LETS DO THIS SHIT THEN 2MORROW YOU BETTER GET WHOS THAT DOES HE HAVE A NEW WORKER???*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 12:29 AM~11901540
> *DAMM JHON U RIGHT U R UR OWN MAN BUT THAT DON'T MEAN U GOT 2 MAKE ALL OF US LOOK BAD DOG U KNOW WE DON'T HOP CLUB MEMBERS U DO THAT ALL THE TIME HOMEI U WHENT UR WAY AND WE ALL STILL HERE !!!! U NEED TO TAKE THOES 14 YEARS AND THINK ABOUT IT !!
> *


YA BUT THE CLUB SURE DID CHANGE THE 2 YEARS I WAS GONE SO THATS WHY I DO MY OWN SHIT AND THATS HOW IM GOING TO KEEP IT YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I KNOW THERE ISNT TO MANY MAMBERS THAT LIKE ME AND I REALLY DONT CARE WHAT DA FUCK PEOPLE THINK OF ME THATS WHY I RUN BIGJOHN AND ITS NOT GOING TO CHANGE


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 02:32 AM~11901548
> *IF YOU AIN'T WITH US
> YOUR AGAINST US
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 12:36 AM~11901565
> *YA BUT THE CLUB SURE DID CHANGE THE 2 YEARS I WAS GONE SO THATS WHY I DO MY OWN SHIT AND THATS HOW IM  GOING TO KEEP IT YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I KNOW THERE ISNT TO MANY MAMBERS THAT LIKE ME AND I REALLY DONT CARE WHAT DA FUCK PEOPLE THINK OF ME THATS WHY I RUN BIGJOHN AND ITS NOT GOING TO CHANGE
> *


DAAMM HOMIE U GOT A FUCK'T WAY OF TAKING SHIT I GUESS IT'S ALWAYS BETTER TO LET THE CHAINS LOOSE ON AN OLD DOG HOMIE AND LET IT'S BEST FRIEND FIND A NEW ONE... REAL SHIT ! uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK IT NO NEED TO PUT NO ONE ON BLAST !!!!!!! WE'LL TALK ? BACK TO HOPING


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

sup big boy :wave:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 18 2008, 12:23 AM~11901515
> *WHATS UP OJ CALL ME
> *


WHICH PHONE THE REG OR THE BAT PHONE???


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 18 2008, 12:46 AM~11901615
> *WHICH PHONE THE REG OR THE BAT PHONE???
> *


SUO FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 12:46 AM~11901612
> *sup big boy :wave:
> *


*SUP CUZZ!!!!*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 02:48 AM~11901625
> *SUP CUZZ!!!!
> *


u ready mr.105 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 12:49 AM~11901631
> *u ready mr.105 :biggrin:
> *


*THATS MR 1??*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 02:51 AM~11901647
> *THATS MR 1??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 12:30 AM~11901544
> *WELL WHATS UP LETS DO THIS SHIT THEN 2MORROW YOU BETTER GET GABILON TO GIVE U SOMEMORE HELP
> *


next weekend in el centro chippin d said he's wit it


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:52 AM~11901653
> *next weekend in el centro chippin d said he's wit it
> *


 :0 CAN I COME TO


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:52 AM~11901653
> *next weekend in el centro chippin d said he's wit it
> *


what u had to ask chippin d,or is it gonna b his that weekend??...just wondering...since they share cars and all...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 12:52 AM~11901652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


waz up majestic member


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 18 2008, 02:54 AM~11901672
> *waz up majestic member
> *


sup cuzz


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 12:56 AM~11901676
> *sup cuzz
> *


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 12:54 AM~11901665
> *:0  CAN I COME TO
> *


yes


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:57 AM~11901684
> *yes
> *


  LOOKS LIKE A MEMBER !! FEST


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 18 2008, 12:54 AM~11901667
> *what u had to ask chippin d,or is it gonna b his that weekend??...just wondering...since they share cars and all...
> *


shit no one really wants to take credit for that dun di dun di dunnlly dun


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

THATS RIGHT DREAM TEAM HOME OF THE REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERS!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 18 2008, 01:00 AM~11901701
> *THATS RIGHT DREAM TEAM HOME OF THE REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERS!!!
> *


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 18 2008, 03:00 AM~11901701
> *THATS RIGHT DREAM TEAM HOME OF THE REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERS!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

REAL TALK


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

OK REAL MEMBERS I;M GOING MEMEEES MY GRIL JUST WOKE UP TALKING SHIT SHE SAID I'M LOL FUCK HER!!! KNOK HER OUT :biggrin: TELLING I CAN'T FUCK WITH MY MEMBERS


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

sup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Oct 18 2008, 01:00 AM~11901701
> *THATS RIGHT DREAM TEAM HOME OF THE REAL MAJESTICS MEMBERS!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 18 2008, 01:46 AM~11901615
> *WHICH PHONE THE REG OR THE BAT PHONE???
> *


what up OJ had fun hangin in your town. Thanks for all your hospitality.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

3 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, GARCIA CUSTOMS, fesboogie
I C U HAPPY :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 12:30 AM~11901544
> *WELL WHATS UP LETS DO THIS SHIT THEN 2MORROW YOU BETTER GET GABILON TO GIVE U SOMEMORE HELP
> *



THEY CANT GAVILAN WENT HOME ON WENSDAY HE ASKED ME FOR SOME GAS MONEY TO GET HOME I KNOW JOHN YOU SOULD COME DOWN ON SUNDAY YOU AND TODD CAN DO IT ON LIVIN THE LOW LIFE COME ON SPIKE OF ALL PEOPLE YOU SHOULD KNOW WHERE JOHNS COMING FROM WHEN YOU FELL CERTAIN ****** SHOULD HAVE YOUR BACK AND THEN THEY GET FUNNY ON YOU SHIT GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO THATS FUNNY HOW ALOT OF ***** BE IN HERE TALKING THAT BULLSHIT BUT IN PERSON THEY WANNA BE COO WICHA THE ONLY REASON I WENT TO VEGAS CAUSE LAST MIN. I HEARD THAT SOMEONE WAS GONNA TELL ME SOMETHING SHIT I WISH THEY WOULD OF THESE ****** TO FUNNY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11904307
> *THEY CANT GAVILAN WENT HOME ON WENSDAY HE ASKED ME FOR SOME GAS MONEY TO GET HOME I KNOW JOHN YOU SOULD COME DOWN ON SUNDAY YOU AND TODD CAN DO IT ON LIVIN THE LOW LIFE COME ON SPIKE OF ALL PEOPLE YOU SHOULD KNOW WHERE JOHNS COMING FROM WHEN YOU FELL CERTAIN ****** SHOULD HAVE YOUR BACK AND THEN THEY GET FUNNY ON YOU SHIT GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO THATS FUNNY HOW ALOT OF ***** BE IN HERE TALKING THAT BULLSHIT BUT IN PERSON THEY WANNA BE COO WICHA THE ONLY REASON I WENT TO VEGAS CAUSE LAST MIN. I HEARD THAT SOMEONE WAS GONNA TELL ME SOMETHING SHIT I WISH THEY WOULD OF THESE ****** TO FUNNY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 15 2008, 01:56 AM~11867502
> *ICE CREAM WASNT THE ONLY THING BEING SERVED ON MONDAY!..................
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11904307
> *THEY CANT GAVILAN WENT HOME ON WENSDAY HE ASKED ME FOR SOME GAS MONEY TO GET HOME I KNOW JOHN YOU SOULD COME DOWN ON SUNDAY YOU AND TODD CAN DO IT ON LIVIN THE LOW LIFE COME ON SPIKE OF ALL PEOPLE YOU SHOULD KNOW WHERE JOHNS COMING FROM WHEN YOU FELL CERTAIN ****** SHOULD HAVE YOUR BACK AND THEN THEY GET FUNNY ON YOU SHIT GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO THATS FUNNY HOW ALOT OF ***** BE IN HERE TALKING THAT BULLSHIT BUT IN PERSON THEY WANNA BE COO WICHA THE ONLY REASON I WENT TO VEGAS CAUSE LAST MIN. I HEARD THAT SOMEONE WAS GONNA TELL ME SOMETHING SHIT I WISH THEY WOULD OF THESE ****** TO FUNNY
> *


DONT EVEN TRIP MIKE JONES, YOU ALREADY KNOW WE WAS WAITING FOR THESE BITCH ASS ****** TO COME AT US SIDE WAYS IN VEGAS AND NOT ONE MUTHAFUCKA DID, IM STILL WAITING FOR THAT CALL WHEN [email protected] N^%$ ARRIVES INTO MY CITY, I CRUISED BY STREETLIFE IN PHOENIX A TIME OR TWO AND I STILL AINT SEEN ANTHRAX PARKED OUTSIDE, BUT LIKE I SAID IN THE PAST... PHOENIX TAKES CARE OF ITS OWN, SO LET THESE BITCHES BE, CUASE OBVIOUSLY THEY REALLY DONT WANT NONE, SO THEY SAY THE dream team RUNS THIS..... HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NEVER THAT! LOL.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11904307
> *THEY CANT GAVILAN WENT HOME ON WENSDAY HE ASKED ME FOR SOME GAS MONEY TO GET HOME I KNOW JOHN YOU SOULD COME DOWN ON SUNDAY YOU AND TODD CAN DO IT ON LIVIN THE LOW LIFE COME ON SPIKE OF ALL PEOPLE YOU SHOULD KNOW WHERE JOHNS COMING FROM WHEN YOU FELL CERTAIN ****** SHOULD HAVE YOUR BACK AND THEN THEY GET FUNNY ON YOU SHIT GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO THATS FUNNY HOW ALOT OF ***** BE IN HERE TALKING THAT BULLSHIT BUT IN PERSON THEY WANNA BE COO WICHA THE ONLY REASON I WENT TO VEGAS CAUSE LAST MIN. I HEARD THAT SOMEONE WAS GONNA TELL ME SOMETHING SHIT I WISH THEY WOULD OF THESE ****** TO FUNNY
> *


yeah he went home but I don't need him I was doing this before him and I'll be doing this after him kind of like you no one person will make or brake my shop all the people that keep yelln gavilon gavilon sound like haters lookin for any excuse to try and clown or talk shit but it is what it is but they pushed back the show for one to two weeks cause vida couldn't make it and that show ain't shit to me either next week el centro me and john got our date I'll be there.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

I SEE KING OF AZ JUST LOGGED IN, DONT FORGET HOMIE... YOUR THRONE ONLY GOES AS FAR AS YOUR SWITCH!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 03:38 PM~11904777
> *I SEE KING OF AZ JUST LOGGED IN, DONT FORGET HOMIE...  YOUR THRONE ONLY GOES AS FAR AS YOUR SWITCH!
> *


I SEE YOU BIGBOYINC. :wave:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 04:38 PM~11904777
> *I SEE KING OF AZ JUST LOGGED IN, DONT FORGET HOMIE...  YOUR THRONE ONLY GOES AS FAR AS YOUR SWITCH!
> *


thats pretty far homie that switch streches all acrooss the U.S


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 04:42 PM~11904791
> *thats pretty far homie that switch streches all acrooss the U.S
> *


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 04:42 PM~11904791
> *thats pretty far homie that switch streches all acrooss the U.S
> *


***** YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT, YOUR ONLY BIG IN THE LOWRIDING SCENE, AND THATS IT, YOU WAS ON TOP UNTIL THIS PAST WEEKEND IN VEGAS, SO GET USE TO GETTING YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU MR GUERO OR SHOULD I SAY TOAD! KING OF AZ... NEVER THAT!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 04:42 PM~11904791
> *thats pretty far homie that switch streches all acrooss the U.S
> *



DAM NOT THE U.S. OF A. YOU SHOULD OF PUT A SWITCH LIKE THAT IN T.O.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 04:47 PM~11904817
> ****** YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT, YOUR ONLY BIG IN THE LOWRIDING SCENE, AND THATS IT, YOU WAS ON TOP UNTIL THIS PAST WEEKEND IN VEGAS, SO GET USE TO GETTING YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU MR GUERO OR SHOULD I SAY TOAD! KING OF AZ... NEVER THAT!
> *


we on here lowridin you talking about some way other shit and ass handed to me never that that was some good luck! and thats king toad to you.


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 18 2008, 04:51 PM~11904844
> *DAM NOT THE U.S. OF A. YOU SHOULD OF PUT A SWITCH LIKE THAT IN T.O.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 04:53 PM~11904852
> *we on here lowridin you talking about some way other shit and ass handed to me never that that was some good luck! and thats king toad to you.
> *


IM ON THE LEVEL YOU WANT TO BE ON, DONT GET IT TWISTED I KNOW YOU AINT ABOUT BEEFING, UNLESS YOU REALLY WANT TO GET DOWN! NEVER THAT, LOL YOU AINT SHIT BUT A BITCH, REAL TALK, IM JUST TIRED OF HEARING ALL THIS CHEERLEADING GOING ON, AND IF IM COMING AT YOU LIKE THIS ITS CUASE ILL BE AT YOUR SPOT TO BACK IT UP WITH A HOPPER OR WITHOUT ONE, SO LET IT BE KNOW, KING TOAD! LOL.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 05:00 PM~11904886
> *IM ON THE LEVEL YOU WANT TO BE ON,  DONT GET IT TWISTED I KNOW YOU AINT ABOUT BEEFING, UNLESS YOU REALLY WANT TO GET DOWN! NEVER THAT,  LOL YOU AINT SHIT BUT A BITCH, REAL TALK, IM JUST TIRED OF HEARING ALL THIS CHEERLEADING GOING ON, AND IF IM COMING AT YOU LIKE THIS ITS CUASE ILL BE AT YOUR SPOT TO BACK IT UP WITH A HOPPER OR WITHOUT ONE, SO LET IT BE KNOW, KING TOAD! LOL.
> *


then build a car till then your blowing air and a bitch your the one that always waiting for a call or lay in the cut ready thats right no one knows who you are .(maybe this is mike ) we'll never know.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 04:53 PM~11904852
> *we on here lowridin you talking about some way other shit and ass handed to me never that that was some good luck! and thats king toad to you.
> *


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 05:06 PM~11904918
> *then build a car till then your blowing air and a bitch your the one that always waiting for a call or lay in the cut ready thats right no one knows who you are .(maybe this is mike ) we'll never know.
> *



NO SIR EVERYTHING I SAY UNDER MY NAME OR TELL POEPLE TO THEIR FACE COME ON TODD YOU KNOW WHO IT IS :loco:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:16 PM~11899145
> *MY SHIT WASNT STUCK AT 95 IT WAS STUCK AT 99 AND DID U CEE HOW MUCH MY CAR CAME OUT OF DA RULER IT CAME OUT MORE THEN RONS YA RONS CAME OUT BUT HONESTLY MY SHIT WAS HIGHER I HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING BACK OUT TO L.V TO SERV HIM WE CAN DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  it's coo homie..well be out there in cali n a couple week's..so we can do it again :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 18 2008, 05:06 PM~11904918
> *then build a car till then your blowing air and a bitch your the one that always waiting for a call or lay in the cut ready thats right no one knows who you are .(maybe this is mike ) we'll never know.
> *


HOMIE I JUST TOLD YOU THAT IF I COME AT YOU ITS CUASE IM ABLE TO BACK IT UP, WHAT DO YOU THINK THAT STREET LIFE IS THE ONLY ONE IN THE GAME, NOPE NEVER THAT, AND AS FAR AS WHO I AM YOU SEEN ME ONCE OR TWICE IN YOUR LIFE TIME, AND THATS ALL ANYONE NEEDS TO KNOW ABOUT ME, SO UNTIL NEXT TIME GUERITO, YOU NEVER KNOW WHOS IN THE CROWD NEXT TO YOU!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*105 EXIT WILMINGTON*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 18 2008, 05:20 PM~11905000
> * it's coo homie..well be out there in cali n a couple week's..so we can do it again :biggrin:
> *



*< cheeka choo > <  >*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 11:49 PM~11901341
> *DREAM TEAM  ROLL CALL
> *


 :0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

oh my it's some real gangters in here :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :wave:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 07:47 PM~11905170
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 05:42 PM~11905148
> *oh my it's some real gangters in here :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 05:23 PM~11905016
> *< cheeka choo >  <                       >
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: wut's crack;n homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 05:42 PM~11905148
> *oh my it's some real gangters in here :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :
> *


 :0 :0 :0 yea no bull shit..behind the screen they hard as fuc..face to face :cheesy: :cheesy: but it iz wut it iz


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 18 2008, 05:56 PM~11905224
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: wut's crack;n homie
> *



*nada holmes,... just trippin out on this pedo,...win or lose, folks still cant take a loss or give props to folks,.. its crazy. entertaining tho :biggrin: *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 06:04 PM~11905271
> *nada holmes,... just trippin out on this pedo,...win or lose, folks still cant take a loss or give props to folks,.. its crazy. entertaining tho :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 18 2008, 05:59 PM~11905240
> *:0  :0  :0 yea no bull shit..behind the screen they hard as fuc..face to face :cheesy:  :cheesy: but it iz wut it iz
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT WERENT YOU THE ONE BEHIND THE SCREEN A WHILE BACK TALKNIG LIKE YOU WAS A REAL G TO MY BOY MIKE JONES? AND IN VEGAS YOU WAS ASKING IF EVERYTHING WAS COOL, MY BOY WAS JUST WAITNIG FOR YOU TO COME AT HIM SIDEWAYS, AFTER ALL IT WAS YOUR HOMETOWN, I KEEP IT GANGSTA HOMIE BUT IF I SEE ****** DONT WANT NONE THEN I JUST LET THEM BE, BUT YOU BITCHES GOT TO MAKE IT CLEAR IF YOU WANT PROBLEMS OR IF YOUR JUST WANT TO KEEP IT LOWRIDING?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 06:09 PM~11905305
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT WERENT YOU THE ONE BEHIND THE SCREEN  A WHILE BACK TALKNIG LIKE YOU WAS A REAL G TO MY BOY MIKE JONES? AND IN VEGAS YOU WAS ASKING IF EVERYTHING WAS COOL, MY BOY WAS JUST WAITNIG FOR YOU TO COME AT HIM SIDEWAYS, AFTER ALL IT WAS YOUR HOMETOWN, I KEEP IT GANGSTA HOMIE BUT IF I SEE ****** DONT WANT NONE THEN I JUST LET THEM BE, BUT YOU BITCHES GOT TO MAKE IT CLEAR IF YOU WANT PROBLEMS OR IF YOUR JUST WANT TO KEEP IT LOWRIDING?
> *



*biggest problem here, is that ya'll try to take it to a different level bro,... everyone gets carried away online. how many of us have said " can you imagine how much drama would go away if Layitlow closed?"

lets actually KEEP IT REAL, this aint about some bullshit gangsta shit, this is about lowriding and hopping. PLAIN AND SIMPLE, nothing more nothing less. we are all mostly grown folks now, we dont need to be acting like we 16 again, turning shit into gang shit. DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH LOWRIDING OR HOPPING!!! and Big M has NEVER misrepresented himself,.. but he is a gentleman, untill the situation changes. as most of us are! but lets be honest,.. some like to spew off at the mouth for no good reason but to hear themselves talk, and try to make the best "one uppin" comment. thats just lame and some Bullshit.
*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

MAN MAYBE I'LL TAKE A RIDE ON 16TH


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 06:17 PM~11905352
> *biggest problem here, is that ya'll try to take it to a different level bro,... everyone gets carried away online. how many of us have said " can you imagine how much drama would go away if Layitlow closed?"
> 
> lets actually KEEP IT REAL, this aint about some bullshit gangsta shit, this is about lowriding and hopping. PLAIN AND SIMPLE, nothing more nothing less. we are all mostly grown folks now, we dont need to be acting like we 16 again, turning shit into gang shit. DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO WITH LOWRIDING OR HOPPING!!! and Big M has NEVER misrepresented himself,.. but he is a gentleman, untill the situation changes. as most of us are! but lets be honest,.. some like to spew off at the mouth for no good reason but to hear themselves talk, and try to make the best "one uppin" comment. thats just lame and some Bullshit.
> ...


THE THING IS THAT EVERYONE TALKS SHIT ON HERE AND THE SECOND SOMEONE GETS ON THE OFFENSIVE THATS WHEN MOTHAFUCKAS START TO REMEMBER THAT ITS ONLY ABOUT LOWRIDING, IF YOU DO IT FOR THE SPORT THEN MORE POWER TO YOU, BUT WHEN YOU WANT TO COME AT ME LIKE A G THEN YOUR OPENING UP THAT DOOR TO GET IT CRACKING, LIKE THEY SAY DONT WRITE A CHECK THAT YOUR ASS CANT CASH AND ITS AS SIMPLE AS THAT, BE CLEAR ABOUT IT, CUASE SOONER OR LATER YOUR GONNA RUN INTO SOMEONE THAT AINT PLAYING AND THAT DOESNT HAVE TIME FOR ALL YOUR BULLSHIT, WE DONT HIDE BEHIND SCREENS AND WE DONT LOOK FOR THE DRAMA BUT WHEN BITCHES WANT TO TALK THE TALK THEN WALK IT TOO!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 06:09 PM~11905305
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT WERENT YOU THE ONE BEHIND THE SCREEN  A WHILE BACK TALKNIG LIKE YOU WAS A REAL G TO MY BOY MIKE JONES? AND IN VEGAS YOU WAS ASKING IF EVERYTHING WAS COOL, MY BOY WAS JUST WAITNIG FOR YOU TO COME AT HIM SIDEWAYS, AFTER ALL IT WAS YOUR HOMETOWN, I KEEP IT GANGSTA HOMIE BUT IF I SEE ****** DONT WANT NONE THEN I JUST LET THEM BE, BUT YOU BITCHES GOT TO MAKE IT CLEAR IF YOU WANT PROBLEMS OR IF YOUR JUST WANT TO KEEP IT LOWRIDING?
> *


I NEVER HADE NO PROBLEM WITH MIKE JONES & WHEN I DID SEE HIM FACE TO FACE HE DID'NT HAVE NOTHING TO SAY.THAT'S BECAUSE THER WAS NOTHING TO SAY..WE WAS COO..I DONT GOT NO PROB..& HE DONT GOT NO PROB..WE MIGHT HAVE SAID A FEW WORD'S TO EACH OTHER ON LINE..BUT THAT'S ALL THEY WHER WAS WORD'S & WAIT'N FOR ME TO COME AT HIM SIDE WAY'S...NEVER THAT.HE'S ALWAY'S BEEN A COOL CAT WITH ME..& YOU THINK IM A BITCH ..RUN ON UP GANGSTA LILBOYINC..& FIND OUT FOR YOURSELF..


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK IT HOMIE I'M WALKING!!!!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 06:27 PM~11905414
> *THE THING IS THAT EVERYONE TALKS SHIT ON HERE AND THE SECOND SOMEONE GETS ON THE OFFENSIVE THAT WHEN MOTHAFUCKAS START TO REMEMBER THATS ITS ONLY ABOUT LOWRIDING, IF YOU DO IT FOR THE SPORT THEN MORE POWER TO YOU, BUT WHEN YOU WANT TO COME AT ME LIKE A G THEN YOUR OPENING UP THAT DOOR TO  GET IT CRACKING, LIKE THEY SAY DONT WRITE A CHECK THAT YOUR ASS CANT CASH AND ITS AS SIMPLE AS THAT, BE CLEAR ABOUT IT, CUASE SOONER OR LATER YOUR GONNA RUN INTO SOMEONE THAT AINT PLAYING AND THAT DOESNT HAVE TIME FOR ALL YOUR BULLSHIT,  WE DONT HIDE BEHIND SCREENS AND WE DONT LOOK FOR THE DRAMA BUT WHEN BITCHES WANT TO TALK THE TALK THEN WALK IT TOO!
> *



*true,.. and a good point. just seems as though your camp is easy to the defensive side que- no? 

all in all the shit talking has gotten so outta hand over the last few years, seems as tho noone knows how to stop it, or even want to. makes it no fun anymore..

.. just my .02 cents*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 08:31 PM~11905432
> *FUCK IT HOMIE I'M WALKING!!!!!!
> *


walking were. to phox :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 05:42 PM~11905148
> *oh my it's some real gangters in here :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :
> *


DONT GET IT TWISTED WE AINT GANGBANGING, BUT WE KEEP IT GANGSTA HOMIE, THE JOB GETS DONE WHEN IT HAS TOO!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11905455
> *DONT GET IT TWISTED WE AINT GANGBANGING, BUT WE KEEP IT GANGSTA  HOMIE,  THE JOB GETS DONE WHEN IT HAS TOO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11905455
> *DONT GET IT TWISTED WE AINT GANGBANGING, BUT WE KEEP IT GANGSTA  HOMIE,  THE JOB GETS DONE WHEN IT HAS TOO!
> *


joke huh


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

16TH


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

YEAH WHATEVER THAT MEANS.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

let' see who hiding bee hind a screen name iam beekay from compton!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 12:44 PM~11859446
> *
> *



 who's shit is this?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 06:48 PM~11905508
> *let' see who hiding bee hind a screen name iam beekay from compton!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SUP BEEKAY..YOU ALREADY KNO THIS IS BIG M FROM VEGAS!!!!
DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT..WE BE ABOUT IT


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 06:48 PM~11905508
> *let' see who hiding bee hind a screen name iam beekay from compton!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE IM BIGBOYINC. FROM EAST SIDE PHOENIX ARIZONA, I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE ANYONES FROM WE ALL BREATH THE SAME AND WE ALL BLEED RED.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11905539
> *SUP BEEKAY..YOU ALREADY KNO THIS IS BIG M FROM VEGAS!!!!
> DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK ABOUT IT..WE BE ABOUT IT
> *


WOW!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 08:48 PM~11905508
> *let' see who hiding bee hind a screen name iam beekay from compton!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


huh ware yall at real one's. not busters hideing behind a screen! :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

they hideing huh!!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 06:59 PM~11905570
> *they hideing huh!!
> *


UH HUH!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 06:57 PM~11905556
> *huh ware yall at real one's. not busters hideing behind a screen! :biggrin:
> *


SUP BEEKAY..DID YOU SEE MY NEWEST MEMBER TO MY HATER FAN CLUB..HE SAID WOW.. :0 :0 YOU KNO HE'S HOLD'N IT DOWN FOR E THUG'S WORLD WIDE :0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 09:00 PM~11905577
> *UH HUH!
> *


i thought so.  keep hideing


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*AND I'M BIG SPIKE FROM BIG LA!! #15195-006*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 18 2008, 09:02 PM~11905588
> *SUP BEEKAY..DID YOU SEE MY NEWEST MEMBER TO MY HATER FAN CLUB..HE SAID WOW.. :0  :0 YOU KNO HE'S HOLD'N IT DOWN FOR E THUG'S WORLD WIDE :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL YOU ALL ARE TOO DAMN FUNNY.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 09:07 PM~11905616
> *LOL YOU ALL ARE TOO DAMN FUNNY.
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11905541
> *THATS COOL HOMIE IM BIGBOYINC. FROM EAST SIDE PHOENIX ARIZONA,  I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE ANYONES FROM WE ALL BREATH THE SAME AND WE ALL BLEED RED.
> *


DAMM HOMIE LOOKS LIKE UR BOY MIKE JHONS LOGD OUT AND LEFT U


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:08 PM~11905629
> *DAMM HOMIE LOOKS LIKE UR BOY MIKE JHONS LOGD OUT AND LEFT U
> *


MOTHER FUCKER I DONT NEED NO TEAM, BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED IT DOESNT MEAN THERE NOT STANDING BY, WHAT YOU NEED THE DREAM TEAM TO FEEL SAFE YOU LITTLE BITCH?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:10 PM~11905642
> *MOTHER FUCKER I DONT NEED NO TEAM, BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED IT DOESNT MEAN THERE NOT STANDING BY, WHAT YOU NEED THE DREAM TEAM TO FEEL SAFE YOU LITTLE BITCH?
> *


 :uh: I'M ME BITCH I'V BEEN IN UR HOOD MANY TIME OR MAYBE UR STREET TO!! U PUNK MOTHER FUCKER!!!!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:13 PM~11905664
> *:uh: I'M ME BITCH I'V BEEN IN UR HOOD MANY TIME OR MAYBE UR STREET TO!! U PUNK MOTHER FUCKER!!!!
> *


YOU WISH BITCH, TALK ALL YOU WANT IM GIVING YOU PERMISSION! MISTER BAD ASS SPIKE HA HA HA.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 08:10 PM~11905642
> *MOTHER FUCKER I DONT NEED NO TEAM, BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED IT DOESNT MEAN THERE NOT STANDING BY, WHAT YOU NEED THE DREAM TEAM TO FEEL SAFE YOU LITTLE BITCH?
> *


FOR SOMEONE WHO AIN'T GOT A KNOWN HOPPER OUT YOU SURE ARE BUMPIN YA GUMS A LIL MUCH.....

MY 2 CENTS......I'M JUST A SPECTATOR


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:15 PM~11905683
> *YOU WISH BITCH, TALK ALL YOU WANT IM GIVING YOU PERMISSION! MISTER BAD ASS SPIKE HA HA HA.
> *


THATS ME I'M NOT THE ONE BEHIND A COMP


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

DAM A ***** WENT TO GO GET A LITTLE STANK ON THE HANG LOW AND NOW ALL THIS :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:16 PM~11905700
> *THATS ME  I'M NOT ONE BEHIND A COMP
> *


TARDE QUE TEMPRANO PINCHE CULON, THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY, A BUNCH OF FAT FUCKS FROM THE DREAM TEAM ALWAYS TALKING SHIT BEHIND THE COMPUTER, AND NOW IM NOT FREE TO DO SO, LOL! SO GO AHEAD AND TALK ALL YOU WANT YOU ALREADY CROSSED THE LINE, SO GO AHEAD AND ENTERTAIN ME YOU FAT FUCKEN CLOWNS... MAKE ME LAUGH!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:22 PM~11905747
> *TARDE QUE TEMPRANO PINCHE CULON, THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY, A BUNCH OF FAT FUCKS FROM THE DREAM TEAM ALWAYS TALKING SHIT BEHIND THE COMPUTER, AND NOW IM NOT FREE TO DO SO, LOL! SO GO AHEAD AND TALK ALL YOU WANT YOU ALREADY CROSSED THE LINE, SO GO AHEAD AND ENTERTAIN ME YOU FAT FUCKEN CLOWNS... MAKE ME LAUGH!
> *


 :uh: U GOT THE TALKING PART DOWN  MAYBE I KNOW HOW TO MAKE U COME OUT


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:25 PM~11905776
> *:uh:  U GOT THE TALKING PART DOWN  MAYBE I KNOW HOW TO MAKE U COME OUT
> *


AMUSE ME FATBOY!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 18 2008, 06:16 PM~11905699
> *FOR SOMEONE WHO AIN'T GOT A KNOWN HOPPER OUT YOU SURE ARE BUMPIN YA GUMS A LIL MUCH.....
> 
> MY 2 CENTS......I'M JUST A SPECTATOR
> *


HOMIE WHO ARE YOU? OUT HERE WE KNOW YOU AS JENNIFERS BOYFRIEND, YOU DIRTY DOGG! LOL


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:26 PM~11905790
> *AMUSE ME FATBOY!
> *


GOT THIS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:28 PM~11905803
> *HOMIE WHO ARE YOU? OUT HERE WE KNOW YOU AS JENNIFERS BOYFRIEND, YOU DIRTY DOGG! LOL
> *


THAT SHOWS YOU THINK YOU KNOW BUT YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT. AND WHO ARE YOU.

BTW....I'M DIRTY FROM DALLAS TEXAS NOW WHAT?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK IT I'M OUT CATCH ME IN UR HOOD


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 18 2008, 06:18 PM~11905714
> *DAM A ***** WENT TO GO GET A LITTLE STANK ON THE HANG LOW AND NOW ALL THIS :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


  sup homie


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 18 2008, 06:32 PM~11905844
> *THAT SHOWS YOU THINK YOU KNOW BUT YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT. AND WHO ARE YOU.
> 
> BTW....I'M DIRTY FROM DALLAS TEXAS NOW WHAT?
> *


OOOOOOOOOOH NOT FROM DALLAS. HA HA HA, YEAH YOUR FUNNY TOO!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I GOT A ABUALANCE 4 SALE BIG BOY INC U NEED THAT!!


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:32 PM~11905848
> *FUCK IT I'M OUT CATCH ME IN UR HOOD
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:37 PM~11905891
> *OOOOOOOOOOH NOT FROM DALLAS. HA HA HA, YEAH YOUR FUNNY TOO!
> *


I GUESS YOU WON'T SAY WHO YOU ARE.....BUT YOU AIN'T GOT TO HIDE I'M A 1,000 MILES AWAY.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:32 PM~11905848
> *FUCK IT I'M OUT CATCH ME IN UR HOOD
> *


YEAH SO WE CAN PUT YOUR BITCH ASS ON HIGH HEELS, STOP TYPING FAT TURKEY, YOUR CHOLESTEROL IS GONNA GO UP, YOU NEED TO TAKE CARE OF THAT BODY, NO NEED TO GET CRAZY ON THE PC, SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU BUDDY!


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 18 2008, 07:35 PM~11905875
> * sup homie
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:37 PM~11905899
> *I GOT A ABUALANCE 4 SALE BIG BOY INC  U NEED THAT!!
> *


YA CALMATE QUE ESTAS DICIENDO PURAS PENDEJADAS COMPA, MEJOR VE Y METETE EL PINCHE DEDO EN EL CULO, Y QUE TENGAS UN BUEN DIA.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam its gettin fun up in this bitch haha


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 18 2008, 06:38 PM~11905913
> *I GUESS YOU WON'T SAY WHO YOU ARE.....BUT YOU AIN'T GOT TO HIDE I'M A 1,000 MILES AWAY.
> *


DAMN HOMIE, WHAT THE FUCK! DO YOU WANT ME TO GIVE YOU ALL MY INFO ONLINE, SHIT YOU AINT EVEN WORTH THE TROUBLE OF TALKING SHIT, YOUR RIGHT YOUR TOO MANY MILES AWAY, YOU GAVE YOUR 2 SENSE AND I GAVE MINE END OF STORY HOMEBOY.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Oct 18 2008, 06:39 PM~11905931
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


58 wayz wussup didnt see u vegas thats what started all this shit


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:45 PM~11905980
> *DAMN HOMIE, WHAT THE FUCK! DO YOU WANT ME TO GIVE YOU ALL MY INFO ONLINE, SHIT YOU AINT EVEN WORTH THE TROUBLE OF TALKING SHIT, YOUR RIGHT YOUR TOO MANY MILES AWAY, YOU GAVE YOUR 2 SENSE AND I GAVE MINE END OF STORY HOMEBOY.
> *


BITCH YOU CAME AT ME WITH THE JEN SHIT LIKE YOU KNOW SOMETHING SO YOUR RIGHT I GAVE MY 2 CENT YOU GAVE YOURS FEEL FREE TO SHUT YA FUCKIN MOUTH ABOUT ME.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 09:37 PM~11905899
> *I GOT A ABUALANCE 4 SALE BIG BOY INC  U NEED THAT!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 18 2008, 06:47 PM~11906001
> *BITCH YOU CAME AT ME WITH THE JEN SHIT LIKE YOU KNOW SOMETHING SO YOUR RIGHT I GAVE MY 2 CENT YOU GAVE YOURS FEEL FREE TO SHUT YA FUCKIN MOUTH ABOUT ME.
> *


OK YOU WIN! TAKE A DEEP BREATHE AND COUNT TO TEN. :banghead:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:dunno: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 18 2008, 07:37 PM~11905899
> *I GOT A ABUALANCE 4 SALE BIG BOY INC  U NEED THAT!!
> *



*ambulance? or waaambulance? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lol.. j/p

sup Big Spike!* :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:49 PM~11906015
> *OK YOU WIN! TAKE A DEEP BREATHE AND COUNT TO TEN.  :banghead:
> *


1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

HOW THIS EL NUMERO 1, BIGBOYINC. AND **** ARE THE SAME PERSON HIDING OUT


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 18 2008, 07:53 PM~11906046
> *1
> 2
> 3
> ...


LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 18 2008, 06:53 PM~11906046
> *1
> 2
> 3
> ...


YOUR TOO FUNNY, INSPECTOR GADGET!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 18 2008, 01:16 AM~11901481
> *IF THAT MAKES U FELL BETTER SAYING UR CAR WAS BROKE THEN KEEP ON SAYING IT BUT ILL BREAK U OFF AGAIN AND IF RON BEAT ME I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM SAYING HE WON BUT HE DIDNT AND ILL BEAT UR CAR HIS CAR AND ANYBODY ELSE WHO PULLS UP IN FRONT OF ME WHY  DIDNT RON WHAT TO HOP ME DA NEXT DAY YOU DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT OH NO I SENT YOU BACK ON DA FREEWAY BACK TO A.Z WITH A LOSS AND FOR AS REAL MEMBER HA UR RIGHT JUST LIKE DA REST TALK BE HIDE PEOPLES BACK AND IVE BEEN FROM DA CLUB FOR 14 YEARS AND IM MY OWN MAN I STAND ON MY OWN 2FEET I DONT NEED A BUNCH OF FALLOWERS AND I DONT FALLOW ANY1 I DO MY OWN THING IF NOBODY LIKES IT OH FUCKEN WELL AINT NOBODY RUNNING ME OUT OF SHIT AND IF UR CARS FIXED WHY DONT WE DO THIS 2MORROW ILL MEAT U HALF WAY AND IF U DONT WANT TO ILL GO ALL DA WAY TO AZ
> *


Damn John you know better, Re-read your post....And let me ask you this??? Why would you be callin me to hop again... Cause, you wont that win...You could have takin the win that week-end if your car wasn't sticking too...But we all stuck homie and the highest number car there was mine( stuck and not stuck).....And I'm not proud of a bumper magnet...

When you called ,I told you I needed to get work done for all the people in town from the show, and You being a shop owner should know this !!!! You was cool over the phone ,now you act like I'm scared... You used to be able to keep it real !!!!! Now you twist shit up...Whats up homie????? Like I said come to a show where there is an organized hop and no bullshit people and crowds on the stick...TRUTH HURTS 

''1'' more thing.... After I hopped all I heard was crickets :0 Peace I'm OUT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 08:54 PM~11906064
> *LOL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11906064
> *LOL! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE ONDA TIO CON ESTOS BABOSOS, PIENSAN QUE SE LA SABEN DE TODO A TODO!


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 18 2008, 07:46 PM~11905983
> *58 wayz wussup didnt see u vegas thats what started all this shit
> *


:uh: :rant: :rant: 58WAYZ TO START SOME SHIT  :roflmao: :roflmao: 
couldnt do vegas this year I have enough wins under the belt. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 18 2008, 07:58 PM~11906104
> *QUE ONDA TIO CON ESTOS BABOSOS, PIENSAN QUE SE LA SABEN DE TODO A TODO!
> *


SACANDO CURA, ITS EASY TO GET UNDER THESE MOTHAFUCKERS SKIN.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Oct 18 2008, 06:59 PM~11906112
> *:uh:  :rant:  :rant: 58WAYZ TO STRAT SOME SHIT   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> couldnt do vegas this year  I have enough wins under the belt.  :biggrin:
> *


yessir :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

oh boyboy inc. is mike huh. mike u hideing behind a screen name. that's bad. u real tuff mike jones.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

I GOT 99 PROBLEMS BUT TALKING SHIT TO YALL ****** AINT 1.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11906177
> *I  GOT 99 PROBLEMS BUT TALKING SHIT TO YALL ****** AINT 1.
> *


tuck your tail boy :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 18 2008, 08:01 PM~11906128
> *yessir :biggrin:
> *


See you at the hop next week though. can't miss this one :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 08:03 PM~11906144
> *oh boyboy inc. is mike huh. mike u hideing behind a screen name. that's bad. u real tuff mike jones.
> *


HOMIE IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO MIKE JONES THEN YOU NEED TO PM HIM OR PICK UP A PHONE AND CALL HIM. WE AINT LITTLE KIDS TRYING TO HIDE FROM NOONE WE GROWN MAN UP HERE HOMIE, COME CORRECT OR DONT COME AT ALL, OH YOUR THE ONE THAT SOLD GUERITO THE 64, HAHAHA DREAT TEAM MEMBER WITH NO CAR, TOO FUNNY.


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:10 PM~11906208
> *
> *


 :uh: :wave:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 08:07 PM~11906187
> *tuck your tail boy :biggrin:
> *


MOTHER FUCKER YOUR MAN ENOUGH COME TUCK IT IN YOURSELF, NICE SCREEN NAME EVEN THOUGH GUERITO OWNS THAT 64.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 10:11 PM~11906221
> *HOMIE IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO MIKE JONES THEN YOU NEED TO PM HIM OR PICK UP A PHONE AND CALL HIM. WE AINT LITTLE KIDS TRYING TO HIDE FROM NOONE WE GROWN MAN UP HERE HOMIE, COME CORRECT OR DONT COME AT ALL,  OH YOUR THE ONE THAT SOLD GUERITO THE 64,  HAHAHA DREAT TEAM MEMBER WITH NO CAR, TOO FUNNY.
> *


want u get at me i ant hrad to find :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by conspriacy_@Oct 14 2008, 05:44 PM~11863227
> *HOW HIGH SHUT THE PARK DOWN THEY SERVED THE DREAM TEAM THATS IT AND THATS ALL I SEE IT AINT ALOT OF PICS OF THE WAGON  :dunno: SO BOW DOWN 2 HOW HIGH :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


TEAM FALLING STARS SUCK BALLS.THEY DIDNT SHUT SHIT DOWN... THEY HAD ICE CREAM ON SALE.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 07:16 PM~11906262
> *want u get at me i ant hrad to find :biggrin:
> *


SOMEBODY GOT PUNKED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

fucc all this tlak iam bk from compton who is u?? i don't have hide behind a srceen name :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11906262
> *want u get at me i ant hrad to find :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE ILL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU, TRUST ME I KNOW HOW TO FIND YOU, NO ONE SAID IT WAS DIFFICULT, BUT LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THERE WILL BE TIME FOR THAT LATER, I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR THAT SPECIAL WHERE I GOT TO GET OFF MY CHAIR TO GO RUN AND FIND YOU! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IF YOU DID THINK THAT THEN YOU REALLY ARE A FUNNY MOTHA FUCKER.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 07:19 PM~11906289
> *fucc all this tlak iam bk from compton who is u?? i don't have hide behind a srceen name  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 10:23 PM~11906320
> *HOMIE ILL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU, TRUST ME I KNOW HOW TO FIND YOU, NO ONE SAID IT WAS DIFFICULT, BUT LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THERE WILL BE TIME FOR THAT LATER, I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR THAT SPECIAL WHERE I GOT TO GET OFF MY CHAIR TO GO RUN AND FIND YOU!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IF YOU DID THINK THAT THEN YOU REALLY ARE A FUNNY MOTHA FUCKER.
> *


like i tuck tail boy :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

let's do this iam ready boy! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 08:19 PM~11906289
> *fucc all this tlak iam bk from compton who is u?? i don't have hide behind a srceen name  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BK NO ONE IS HIDING STOP THINKING THAT, OK HOMIE WHAT DO YOU WANT TO KNOW? HOW CAN I HELP YOU TO GET OVER THAT, IM IN AZ AND UNLESS YOUR IN TOWN RIGHT NOW THERE ISNT MUCH WE CAN DO, SO STOP TRYING TO BE BRAVE LITTLE HOMIE, CUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHO I AM, AND THATS ALL THERE IS TO BE SAID ABOUT THAT, SO LIKE I TOLD BITCH ASS SPIKE TALK ALL YOU WANT.


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:23 PM~11906320
> *HOMIE ILL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU, TRUST ME I KNOW HOW TO FIND YOU, NO ONE SAID IT WAS DIFFICULT, BUT LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THERE WILL BE TIME FOR THAT LATER, I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR THAT SPECIAL WHERE I GOT TO GET OFF MY CHAIR TO GO RUN AND FIND YOU!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IF YOU DID THINK THAT THEN YOU REALLY ARE A FUNNY MOTHA FUCKER.
> *


IS UR CHAIR WEIGHTED DOWN LIKE ALL THE TEAM FALLING STARS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 10:28 PM~11906348
> *BK NO ONE IS HIDING STOP THINKING THAT, OK HOMIE WHAT DO YOU WANT TO KNOW? HOW CAN I HELP YOU TO GET OVER THAT, IM IN AZ AND UNLESS YOUR IN TOWN RIGHT NOW THERE ISNT MUCH WE CAN  DO, SO STOP TRYING TO BE BRAVE LITTLE HOMIE, CUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHO I AM, AND THATS ALL THERE IS TO BE SAID ABOUT THAT, SO LIKE I TOLD BITCH ASS SPIKE TALK ALL YOU WANT.
> *


all right iam out. u playing boy. going to the club :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 18 2008, 05:59 PM~11905240
> *:0  :0  :0 yea no bull shit..behind the screen they hard as fuc..face to face :cheesy:  :cheesy: but it iz wut it iz
> *


x20


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:30 PM~11906364
> *IS UR CHAIR WEIGHTED DOWN LIKE ALL THE TEAM FALLING STARS  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YES YES YES YOU DUMB FUCK ITS WEIGHTED DOWN. WHAT ELSE?


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:28 PM~11906348
> *BK NO ONE IS HIDING STOP THINKING THAT, OK HOMIE WHAT DO YOU WANT TO KNOW? HOW CAN I HELP YOU TO GET OVER THAT, IM IN AZ AND UNLESS YOUR IN TOWN RIGHT NOW THERE ISNT MUCH WE CAN  DO, SO STOP TRYING TO BE BRAVE LITTLE HOMIE, CUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHO I AM, AND THATS ALL THERE IS TO BE SAID ABOUT THAT, SO LIKE I TOLD BITCH ASS SPIKE TALK ALL YOU WANT.
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE,U DONT KNOW ME BUT I KNOW U... ITS A SMALL WORLD :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:33 PM~11906392
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE,U DONT KNOW ME BUT I KNOW U... ITS A SMALL WORLD :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


YES IT IS.


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:32 PM~11906382
> *YES YES YES YOU DUMB FUCK ITS WEIGHTED DOWN. WHAT ELSE?
> *


 DO U HAVE 30 BATTERY AND ALL UR PUMPS IN THE FRONT AND ALLLLL UR WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK....UR FUCKEN STUPID,COCK BOY
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11906418
> *DO U HAVE 30 BATTERY AND ALL UR PUMPS IN THE FRONT AND ALLLLL UR WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK....UR FUCKEN STUPID,COCK BOY
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


OK NOW YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A REAL JACK ASS, BUT ITS FUNNY SO KEEP IT UP. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

WHERE U AT 100 PESOS.UR GIRL TOOK UR COMPUTER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 08:11 PM~11906221
> *HOMIE IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO MIKE JONES THEN YOU NEED TO PM HIM OR PICK UP A PHONE AND CALL HIM. WE AINT LITTLE KIDS TRYING TO HIDE FROM NOONE WE GROWN MAN UP HERE HOMIE, COME CORRECT OR DONT COME AT ALL,  OH YOUR THE ONE THAT SOLD GUERITO THE 64,  HAHAHA DREAT TEAM MEMBER WITH NO CAR, TOO FUNNY.
> *


*FUNNY HOW U SAY WE AINT LITTLE KIDS BUT YOUR STILL POSTING UP BULLSHIT LIKE A LITTLE KID!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:40 PM~11906447
> *OK NOW YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A REAL JACK ASS, BUT ITS FUNNY SO KEEP IT UP. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS WRONG THE TRUTH HURTS.... GOT U THINKING..........


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:43 PM~11906469
> *FUNNY HOW U SAY WE AINT LITTLE KIDS BUT YOUR STILL POSTING UP BULLSHIT LIKE A LITTLE KID!!!!!!!
> *


IM JUST HAVING A GOOD OL TIME, OH BUT I GOT YOU READING IT.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:43 PM~11906472
> *WHATS WRONG THE TRUTH HURTS.... GOT U THINKING..........
> *


HA HA HA, NEVER THAT!


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 07:43 PM~11906469
> *FUNNY HOW U SAY WE AINT LITTLE KIDS BUT YOUR STILL POSTING UP BULLSHIT LIKE A LITTLE KID!!!!!!!
> *


GOD DAM, HOW MANY BIG BOYS WE HAVE ON LAY IT LOW......I SHOULD START CALLING U GUYS FAT BOYS..... U GUYS MUST BE BROTHERS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:18 PM~11906275
> *TEAM FALLING STARS SUCK BALLS.THEY DIDNT SHUT SHIT DOWN... THEY HAD ICE CREAM ON SALE.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



How High definitely won in Vegas. I was there, give them their props.

I did NOT see any Majestics member crying about the losses they took. In fact they congratulated D&J and it's ALL on film.

A win is a win.

But let it be known, although D&J put it down in Vegas it was only 4-6 weeks ago that the Dream Team shut EVERYONE DOWN at 23rd and Adams.

Yes, EVERYONE.

You win some, you lose some and I think D&J and the Dream Team knows that.

It's great to watch these guys go back and forth........winning and losing.

Behind all that is a respect for one another that the general spectators dont know about.

In fact, I have a picture of a Dream Team member and Darryl in the same car


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11906482
> *IM JUST HAVING A GOOD OL TIME,  OH BUT I GOT YOU READING IT.
> *


NO SHIT....... HOW ELSE.....U CAN DO HAND SIGNALS OVER THE COMPUTER :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 18 2008, 07:48 PM~11906505
> *How High definitely won in Vegas. I was there, give them their props.
> 
> I did NOT see any Majestics member crying about the losses they took. In fact they congratulated D&J and it's ALL on film.
> ...


CHEERLEADERS ARE ON POST UR RIDE PAGE.....DARRYL IS LIKE A HOOKER,HE RIDES WITH EVERYBODY....


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:46 PM~11906489
> *GOD DAM, HOW MANY BIG BOYS WE HAVE ON LAY IT LOW......I SHOULD START CALLING U GUYS FAT BOYS..... U GUYS MUST BE BROTHERS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*I AINT FAT IM ONLY 600LBS*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 18 2008, 08:48 PM~11906505
> *How High definitely won in Vegas. I was there, give them their props.
> 
> I did NOT see any Majestics member crying about the losses they took. In fact they congratulated D&J and it's ALL on film.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: Adams & LaBrea.. Home Sweet home!!! 

Ya i think thats a bit funny too, is its all on multiple camera's, so no need to argue.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:54 PM~11906557
> *I AINT FAT IM ONLY 600LBS
> *


YEAH AND I ONLY WAY 599LBS. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:56 PM~11906570
> *YEAH AND I ONLY WAY 599LBS. :biggrin:
> *


UR STEAL FAT IN MY BOOK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:58 PM~11906589
> *UR STEAL FAT IN MY BOOK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 07:56 PM~11906570
> *YEAH AND I ONLY WAY 599LBS. :biggrin:
> *


59,69,79,89,99, UR OUT OF UR MIND........ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 08:59 PM~11906595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*MUST B 4:20*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:00 PM~11906608
> *59,69,79,89,99, UR OUT OF UR MIND........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ID LIKE TO CONTINUE THIS NONSENSE WITH YOU BUT OBVIOUSLY YOU AINT GOT NO FIRE POWER, IM OUT LITTLE HOMIE, HAVE FUN.


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 18 2008, 07:55 PM~11906562
> *:0  :cheesy:  Adams & LaBrea.. Home Sweet home!!!
> 
> Ya i think thats a bit funny too, is its all on multiple camera's, so no need to argue.
> *


OK LETS KEEP IT REAL......DREAM TEAM, TOTAL WINS 1000....TEAM FALLING STARS ONLY .......1 WIN,AND IT GOT STUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 08:02 PM~11906621
> *ID LIKE TO CONTINUE THIS NONSENSE WITH YOU BUT OBVIOUSLY YOU AINT GOT NO FIRE POWER, IM OUT LITTLE HOMIE, HAVE FUN.
> *


WHAT U NEED LITTLE HOMIE..I'LL SHOW U SOME PICS :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:HOW U LIKE THEM APPLES


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:04 PM~11906637
> *OK LETS KEEP IT REAL......DREAM TEAM, TOTAL WINS 1000....TEAM FALLING STARS ONLY .......1 WIN,AND IT GOT STUCK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*THEY CHANGE THE GAME EVERTIME THEY HOP IF THEY GET STUCK THEY WIN IF U GET STUCK U LOOSE*


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:53 PM~11906546
> *CHEERLEADERS ARE ON POST UR RIDE PAGE.....DARRYL IS LIKE A HOOKER,HE RIDES WITH EVERYBODY....
> *


Cheerlead my nuts.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 18 2008, 09:12 PM~11906720
> *Cheerlead my nuts.
> *


*GOT NUTS????*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:07 PM~11906673
> *THEY CHANGE THE GAME EVERTIME THEY HOP IF THEY GET STUCK THEY WIN IF U GET STUCK U LOOSE
> *


WHO REWROTE THE RULES ON THE STREET....TEAM *** STARS? CAN I GET A RULE BOOK,SO WHEN I BUILD MY BIKE I'LL BE READY FOR THE HEAVY HITTERS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:13 PM~11906740
> *WHO REWROTE THE RULES ON THE STREET....TEAM *** STARS? CAN I GET A RULE BOOK,SO WHEN I BUILD MY BIKE I'LL BE READY FOR THE HEAVY HITTERS
> *


*ASK THE HOW HEAVY STAFF!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 18 2008, 08:12 PM~11906720
> *Cheerlead my nuts.
> *


I CANT TAKE UR GIRLS TOYS..IT'S NOT NICE TO PLAY WITH MARBLES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11906772
> *I CANT TAKE UR GIRLS TOYS..IT'S NOT NICE TO PLAY WITH MARBLES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 18 2008, 08:15 PM~11906760
> *ASK THE HOW HEAVY STAFF!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS THERE WEB SIT..IS IT WWW.CUM 2 MUCH WEIGHT BUT NOT ENOUGH INCHES.CUM :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

4LE5KID :wave:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

INDRA TAPUSOA (QUARTER BACK SNEEK 5 TIME CHAMPION) :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:28 PM~11906850
> *INDRA TAPUSOA  (QUARTER BACK SNEEK 5 TIME CHAMPION) :wave:  :wave:
> *


AND YOU WERE THE CENTER :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

ke honda bato  





> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 17 2008, 10:23 PM~11900727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11900992
> *GUEESSS HWOSS BACK  .......................BACK AGAIN BIG BOY 1 THATS HIS NAME GUESS HE'S BACK  GUESS HE'S  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Oct 18 2008, 08:44 PM~11906974
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES UR CANGAROO????????????? :wave:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Oct 18 2008, 08:36 PM~11906918
> *ke honda bato
> *


WOW THATS FUCKEN COOL DUDE...IS THAT CAR STEAL ALIVE ?????????


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 10:02 PM~11907065
> *WHERES UR CANGAROO????????????? :wave:
> *


MAN IM OUT IM BEING FOLLOWED :burn: :guns:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2008, 11:46 PM~11867346
> *must be a 32" guy thats cool hopping is not 4 every 1 [/size][/color] :thumbsup:
> *


WATTS UP MOTER MOUTH... TOO MUCH TLKING NOT ENOUGH INCHES...U AND UR HEAVY CREW SUCK BALLS....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:12 PM~11907110
> *WATTS UP MOTER MOUTH... TOO MUCH TLKING NOT ENOUGH INCHES...U AND UR HEAVY CREW SUCK BALLS....
> *


your mom sucks my balls!!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: uuuwee mother fuckers got big nuts here (no names) doe. hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 18 2008, 09:15 PM~11907129
> *:biggrin: uuuwee mother fuckers got big buts here  (no names) doe.  hno:
> *


there called bitches big dog!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 10:16 PM~11907137
> *there called bitches big dog!!
> *


whats up happy that cuttlas gets up homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 18 2008, 09:18 PM~11907149
> *whats up happy  that cuttlas gets up homie
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 18 2008, 05:35 PM~11904761
> *DONT EVEN TRIP MIKE JONES, YOU ALREADY KNOW WE WAS WAITING FOR THESE BITCH ASS ****** TO COME AT US SIDE WAYS IN VEGAS AND NOT ONE MUTHAFUCKA DID, IM STILL WAITING FOR THAT CALL WHEN [email protected] N^%$ ARRIVES INTO MY CITY, I CRUISED BY STREETLIFE IN PHOENIX A TIME  OR TWO AND I STILL AINT SEEN ANTHRAX PARKED OUTSIDE, BUT LIKE I SAID IN THE PAST... PHOENIX TAKES CARE OF ITS OWN, SO LET THESE BITCHES BE, CUASE OBVIOUSLY THEY REALLY DONT WANT NONE, SO THEY SAY THE dream team RUNS THIS..... HA HA HA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  NEVER THAT!  LOL.
> *


CAN YOU PLEASE CLEARIFY WHO YOU CALLING A BITCH ASS?AND IF YOU WAITING ON MY CALL,I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE OR TRYING TO BE,BUT I NEVER SAID I WAS GOING TO CALL YOU.I SAID I WAS GOING TO HALLA @ MIKE.AND IT WASN'T ON SOME BULLSHIT,I WAS TRYING TO GET @ HIM ON A GOOD LEVEL,BUT I GUESS YOUR TRYING TO TWIST SHIT IN HERE.AND LET ME TELL YOU ONE THING I KNOW HOW TO HOLD MY OWN I DON'T NEED A CLUB OR A TEAM TO BACK MY SHIT UP.SO DON'T GET TWISTED I WAS JUST TRYING TO GET @ HOMIE ABOUT SOME OTHER SHIT.AND I DODNT NEED TO HIDE IN THE COMPUTER.THIS BIG NENE FROM LYNWOOD AND WHAT?


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 18 2008, 08:03 PM~11906144
> *oh boyboy inc. is mike huh. mike u hideing behind a screen name. that's bad. u real tuff mike jones.
> *



***** CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT YOU KNOW BIG BOY ANIT ME HOW EVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT OH REAL TUFF - MIKE JONES GROW SOME BALLS LIKE YOU SAID LAST TIME I DONT HIDE SO HOW EVER YOU SEE IT BK THATS ON YOU I THOUGHT WE WAS COO BUT YOUR QUICK TO CALL ME OUT SO FUCK IT THEM ALL YOUR BOYS ANYWAYS JUST KNOW IF I HAD SOMETHANG TO TELL YOU I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM MAKING SURE YOU KNEW IT WAS ME :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 12:05 AM~11907652
> *CAN YOU PLEASE CLEARIFY WHO YOU CALLING A BITCH ASS?AND IF YOU WAITING ON MY CALL,I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE OR TRYING TO BE,BUT I NEVER SAID I WAS GOING TO CALL YOU.I SAID I WAS GOING TO HALLA @ MIKE.AND IT WASN'T ON SOME BULLSHIT,I WAS TRYING TO GET @ HIM ON A GOOD LEVEL,BUT I GUESS YOUR TRYING TO TWIST SHIT IN HERE.AND LET ME TELL YOU ONE THING I KNOW HOW TO HOLD MY OWN I DON'T NEED A CLUB OR A TEAM TO BACK MY SHIT UP.SO DON'T GET TWISTED I WAS JUST TRYING TO GET @ HOMIE ABOUT SOME OTHER SHIT.AND I DODNT NEED TO HIDE IN THE COMPUTER.THIS BIG NENE FROM LYNWOOD AND WHAT?
> *


FIRST OF ALL YES YOU ARE A BITCH ASS *****, SECOND OF ALL I WAS TALKING ABOUT BIG NUTS PENDEJO, I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE YOU FROM PINCHE MAMON, OH SHIT NOT LYNWOOD, COME ON DONT BE CRAYZEEE, HOMIE I COULD CARELESS WHAT CITY CLUB OR TEAM YOUR FROM, , IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE TRYING TO FIND OUT A LITTLE TOO HARD ABOUT WHO I AM, I ALWAYS KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW, THERE AINT NO NEED TO BE FAMOUS SO DONT TRIP CUASE YOU DONT KNOW ME, BUT ALL THAT CAN CHANGE HOMIE WE BOTH KNOW WHERE STREETLIFE IS AT, I MEAN WHAT CITY ITS IN, SO DONT BE A STRANGER JUST LET IT BE KNOWN BIG MAMON OOOOPS I MEAN BIG NENE 1.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

you member this :around:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

PUMP YOUR BRAKES BITCHES!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

THIS 1'S CLASSIC DAM JUST HERE AT WORK WISHING IT WAS 7AM SO I CAN GO HOME


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

It's hot in hurrrr......


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 19 2008, 03:04 AM~11907948
> *FIRST OF ALL YES YOU ARE A BITCH ASS *****, SECOND OF ALL I WAS TALKING ABOUT BIG NUTS PENDEJO, I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE YOU FROM PINCHE MAMON, OH SHIT  NOT LYNWOOD, COME ON DONT BE CRAYZEEE, HOMIE I COULD CARELESS WHAT CITY  CLUB OR TEAM YOUR  FROM, , IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE TRYING TO FIND OUT A LITTLE TOO HARD ABOUT WHO I AM, I ALWAYS KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW, THERE AINT NO NEED TO BE FAMOUS SO DONT TRIP CUASE YOU DONT KNOW ME, BUT ALL THAT CAN CHANGE HOMIE WE BOTH KNOW WHERE STREETLIFE IS AT, I  MEAN WHAT CITY ITS IN, SO  DONT BE A STRANGER JUST LET IT BE KNOWN BIG MAMON OOOOPS I MEAN BIG NENE 1.
> *


DAMMM!THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT I DON'T KNOW YOU AND I DON'T WANT TO KNOW YOU AND I SIMPLY ASK IF YOU COULD CLERIFY YOUR WORDS CAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS ME YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT AND YOU COME @ ME LIKE THAT.I GUESS YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS PROBLEMS AND NEED A HUG OR SOMETHING.I DIDN'T COME IN HERE AND CHALENGE NOBODY OR BE A TOUGH GUY HOMIE AND HERE YOU ARE OFFENDING ME LIKE YOU REALY KNOW ME.COMPUTER WORDS DON'T HURT ME SO I AINT WORRIED OF WHAT YOU SAY.LETS JUST KEEP LIKE THAT.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 19 2008, 03:06 AM~11907954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP MIKE?WHY YOUR BOY DISSING LIKE THAT HOMIE?THOUGHT WE WERE COOL AND THEIRS NO REASON WHY HE COMING @ ME LIKE THAT IF HE DON'T KNOW ME LIKE THAT.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin:dam! its poppin early....its gonna b a long day up in here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 07:44 AM~11908579
> *DAMMM!THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT I DON'T KNOW YOU AND I DON'T WANT TO KNOW YOU AND I SIMPLY ASK IF YOU COULD CLERIFY YOUR WORDS CAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS ME YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT AND YOU COME @ ME LIKE THAT.I GUESS YOU GOT SOME SERIOUS PROBLEMS AND NEED A HUG OR SOMETHING.I DIDN'T COME IN HERE AND CHALENGE NOBODY OR BE A TOUGH GUY HOMIE AND HERE YOU ARE OFFENDING ME LIKE YOU REALY KNOW ME.COMPUTER WORDS DON'T HURT ME SO I AINT WORRIED OF WHAT YOU SAY.LETS JUST KEEP LIKE THAT.
> *


ITS NO PROBLEM HOMIE, BUT YOU ARE PART OF A TEAM THAT THINKS THEY CANT BE DEFEATED (dream team) AND LIKE EVERYONE ELSE YOU HAVE TALKED SHIT IN THE PAST AND THATS COOL... BUT ITS WHEN YOU GUYS CROSS THE LINE, AND IM TALKING ABOUT YOUR WHOLE TEAM, SOME OF OF YOU WANT TO TAKE IT TO THAT LEVEL FIRST AND SO I SAY LETS DO IT, I KNOW I HANDLE SHIT DIFFERENTLY BECUASE ITS OBVIOUS THAT WHEN I LET IT BE KNOWN MOTHA FUCKAS WHAT TO KEEP IT LOWRIDING, AND ITS NOT THAT IM ACTING BRAVE ON THE PC BUT ITS THE ONLY WAY TO COMMUNICATE FROM THE COMFORT OF MY OWN HOME, LOL :biggrin: SO IT IS WHAT IT IS, WE CAN HOP AND KEEP IT GENTLEMAN OR WE CAN JUST KEEP IT GANGSTA, WE CAN DO IT ANY WAY YALL WANT, LIKE I TOLD KINGOFAZ IM ABLE TO BACK IT UP, HE SHOULD OF AT LEAST HAD THE COURTESY AND INVITED ME TO HOP AGAINST HIM, I MEAN SINCE HE IS THE KING! :thumbsdown: AND AS FOR ME NEEDING A HUG... :nono: NEVER THAT HOMEBOY, THATS THE BITCH SHIT IM TALKING ABOUT RIGHT THERE! :rant: USTED NOMAS DIGA COMPITA.


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 19 2008, 08:57 AM~11909227
> *ITS  NO PROBLEM HOMIE, BUT YOU ARE PART OF A TEAM THAT THINKS THEY CANT BE DEFEATED (dream team) AND LIKE EVERYONE ELSE YOU HAVE TALKED SHIT IN THE PAST AND THATS COOL... BUT ITS WHEN YOU GUYS CROSS THE LINE, AND IM TALKING ABOUT YOUR WHOLE TEAM, SOME OF OF YOU WANT TO TAKE IT TO THAT LEVEL FIRST AND SO I SAY LETS DO IT, I KNOW I HANDLE SHIT DIFFERENTLY BECUASE ITS OBVIOUS THAT WHEN I LET IT BE KNOWN MOTHA FUCKAS WHAT TO KEEP IT LOWRIDING, AND ITS NOT THAT IM ACTING BRAVE ON THE PC BUT ITS THE ONLY WAY TO COMMUNICATE FROM THE COMFORT OF MY OWN HOME, LOL :biggrin:  SO IT IS WHAT IT IS, WE CAN HOP AND KEEP IT  GENTLEMAN OR WE CAN JUST KEEP IT GANGSTA,  WE CAN DO IT ANY WAY YALL WANT, LIKE I TOLD KINGOFAZ IM ABLE TO BACK IT UP, HE SHOULD OF AT LEAST HAD THE COURTESY AND  INVITED ME TO HOP AGAINST HIM, I MEAN SINCE HE IS THE KING!  :thumbsdown:  AND AS FOR ME NEEDING A HUG... :nono:  NEVER THAT HOMEBOY,  THATS THE BITCH SHIT IM TALKING ABOUT RIGHT THERE! :rant:  USTED NOMAS DIGA COMPITA.
> *


BLAH,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH.... JUST LIKE THE REST OF TEAM *** STARS.....TOO MUCH TALKING BUT NOT ENOUGH INCHES....... STOP HANGING ON TEAM *** STARS NUTS,CAUSE UR NOT PART OF THEM.....LIKE I TOLD U BEFOR ''GUYS SUCK BALLS''


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 09:14 PM~11907121
> *your mom sucks my balls!!!!!
> *


ASK UR SISTER HOW DOES MY BALLS TASTE :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 09:16 PM~11907137
> *there called bitches big dog!!
> *


IS THAT WHAT U CALL ''team *** stars'' ??? OR UR PUNK ASS CHIP'N 62 BELAIR :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 18 2008, 09:18 PM~11907149
> *whats up happy  that cuttlas gets up homie
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

DAM I LEFT THE SHOP THE SAME TIME YOU DID IT WAS AND YOU WAS UP BY 8 DAM LET ME GUESS YOU WERE STILL THINKING ABOUT OUR LITTLE CONVERSATION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 19 2008, 08:13 AM~11908718
> *uffin:dam! its poppin early....its gonna b a long day up in here :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 19 2008, 01:04 AM~11907948
> *FIRST OF ALL YES YOU ARE A BITCH ASS *****, SECOND OF ALL I WAS TALKING ABOUT BIG NUTS PENDEJO, I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE YOU FROM PINCHE MAMON, OH SHIT  NOT LYNWOOD, COME ON DONT BE CRAYZEEE, HOMIE I COULD CARELESS WHAT CITY  CLUB OR TEAM YOUR  FROM, , IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE TRYING TO FIND OUT A LITTLE TOO HARD ABOUT WHO I AM, I ALWAYS KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW, THERE AINT NO NEED TO BE FAMOUS SO DONT TRIP CUASE YOU DONT KNOW ME, BUT ALL THAT CAN CHANGE HOMIE WE BOTH KNOW WHERE STREETLIFE IS AT, I  MEAN WHAT CITY ITS IN, SO  DONT BE A STRANGER JUST LET IT BE KNOWN BIG MAMON OOOOPS I MEAN BIG NENE 1.
> *


little boy ink,LOOKS LIKE UR GETTING BUTT HURT. R U TURNING IN TO MONSTER INC ??????? U SOUND LIKE UR CRAZY,BUT UR NOT.UR JUST A LITTLE PUZZY GUY TRYING TO SOUND HARD...... :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11909387
> *ASK UR SISTER HOW DOES MY BALLS TASTE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


SHE JUST LEFT MY APARTMENT AT 2 DIS MONING :biggrin: :biggrin: I LIKE THE garcia CUSTOM WORK SHE DID....SHE SURE KNOW HOW TO MOLD MY POLE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 19 2008, 10:39 AM~11909444
> *DAM I LEFT THE SHOP THE SAME TIME YOU DID IT WAS AND YOU WAS UP BY 8 DAM LET ME GUESS YOU WERE STILL THINKING ABOUT OUR LITTLE CONVERSATION :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT IT DO?


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 07:52 AM~11908622
> *WHAT UP MIKE?WHY YOUR BOY DISSING LIKE THAT HOMIE?THOUGHT WE WERE COOL AND THEIRS NO REASON WHY HE COMING @ ME LIKE THAT IF HE DON'T KNOW ME LIKE THAT.
> *


DAM I THINK EVRYONE FEEDING FUEL TO THE FIRE TO ME THIS INTERNET IS A QUICK WAY FOR SOMEONE TO TALK SHIT BUT TO ME IF YOUR GONNA TALK YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO BACK IT UP IVE ALWAYS BEEN COO WITH ALL YOU DUDES BUT THE MIN. IT WENT SOUR WITH TODD AND I, I FELT THE HATING FROM ALL HIS HOMIES AND THATS COO CAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY THATS YOUR BOY BUT MAYBE ONE DAY THINGS WILL BE DIFFERENT AND WE WILL ALL BE ABLE TO KICKIT BUT IF IT DONT EVER COME TO THAT THEN ATLESE WE HAD A GOOD RUN SO FOR MY BOY HE GONNA DO AND SAY WHATS ON HIS MIND ITS ONE OF THOSE THINGS THAT WE ALL LIVE BY YOU FUCK WITH THE BULL YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE HORNS HOMEBOY TALKING SHIT CAUSE HE FEELS THERE IS SOME ****** THAT NEED A PEP TALK BUT I CAN ONLY LEAD THE HORSE TO WATER BUT CANT MAKE HIM DRINK IT RIGHT TODD

SO WITH THAT SAID AND DONE IMA GO GET ME A TURKEY LEG FROM THE FAIR AND WIN SOME STUFFED ANIMALS FOR THE LITTLE 1'S YALL HAVE A NICE DAY 



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 19 2008, 10:44 AM~11909486
> *BIGBOYINC.,LOOKS LIKE UR MAKING MY  BUTT  HURT. R U TURNING IN TO MONSTER INC ??????? U SOUND CRAZY,BUT R U? . BIGBOYINC. ...... :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


TOO FUNNY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ******.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 19 2008, 10:44 AM~11909486
> *little boy ink,LOOKS LIKE UR GETTING BUTT  HURT. R U TURNING IN TO MONSTER INC ??????? U SOUND LIKE UR CRAZY,BUT UR NOT.UR JUST A LITTLE PUZZY GUY TRYING TO SOUND HARD...... :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


WELL IMA HAVE TO CO-SIGN FOR THIS ***** HE BOUT IT YOU KNOW ONE OF THOSE ****** THAT LAY IN THE CUT THAT JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK BUT U ALL GROWN AS MEN HOW EVER YOU CHOOSE TO PLAY YOUR CARDS IS UP TO U :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> Damn John you know better, Re-read your post....And let me ask you this??? Why would you be callin me to hop again... Cause, you wont that win...You could have takin the win that week-end if your car wasn't sticking too...But we all stuck homie and the highest number car there was mine( stuck and not stuck).....And I'm not proud of a bumper magnet...
> 
> When you called ,I told you I needed to get work done for all the people in town from the show, and You being a shop owner should know this !!!! You was cool over the phone ,now you act like I'm scared... You used to be able to keep it real !!!!! Now you twist shit up...Whats up homie????? Like I said come to a show where there is an organized hop and no bullshit people and crowds on the stick...TRUTH HURTS
> 
> ...


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Hate to say this but lot of people showing weakness in here.Fuck lil boy and lil i ,this madafuckers speak on shit they hear in Corridos.Real madafucker don't sit in a chair att home and talk shit.fucken Corrido worshiping fake madafukers.And all of the sudder fools in here are real gangster from the day to night,last time I heard one of you fools was driving an ambulance listening to soft rock with all your homies in Scottsdale Az and was living in a trailer.now you move to the city and it makes you an OG.get the fuck out of here with that shit.and the other one talking like an OG is nothing but a shadow that follows you.Fake narco worshipers, suck a dick!and driving around with guns don't make you a killer yall do that shit cause its legal in Az come to LA with that shit and you get knocked the fuck out.


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

LITTLE BOY, LITTLE i, TALKING BIG SHIT ON HERE BECASUE YOU WON'T DO THAT SHIT IN THE STREETS LETS KEEP IT REAL ON HERE. LITTLE MIKE MAD AT HIS LITTLE FALL OUT WITH TODD AND COMES UP WITH THIS BIG BOY SHIT. YOU AIN'T SHIT AND YOUR SHIT TALK ON HERE PROVES IT. ALL YOU DOING IS RUNNIN YA TRAP AND MONDAYS HOP HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.

YOU NAME THE TIME AND PLACE AND I'LL BE THERE. I'LL SHOW YOUR BITCH ASS WHATS UP.

AND TO ALL THE REAL HOPPERS ON HERE.....YOU GOT MY RESPECT


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Ohh I forgot to mention next time you pay sombody to make a corrido of you tell them to speak on the truth.somthing like (I lived with my white homies and used to skate hard, now I move to the city and met an imaginary friend and her name is little boy we both play with each other and now we ganstas waaaaaahhhhaaa you aint no gansta you a wanksta.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 19 2008, 11:49 AM~11910212
> *LITTLE BOY, LITTLE i, TALKING BIG SHIT ON HERE BECASUE YOU WON'T DO THAT SHIT IN THE STREETS LETS KEEP IT REAL ON HERE. LITTLE MIKE MAD AT HIS LITTLE FALL OUT WITH TODD AND COMES UP WITH THIS BIG BOY SHIT. YOU AIN'T SHIT AND YOUR SHIT TALK ON HERE PROVES IT. ALL YOU DOING IS RUNNIN YA TRAP AND MONDAYS HOP HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.
> 
> YOU NAME THE TIME AND PLACE AND I'LL BE THERE. I'LL SHOW YOUR BITCH ASS WHATS UP.
> ...


That's right homie put this fake punks on blast.real talk rith therrr


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 19 2008, 12:54 PM~11910243
> *That's right homie put this fake punks on blast.real talk rith therrr
> *


THEY THINK IT'S A GAME.......TOO MUCH PLAYSTATION IN THEY LIFE


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 19 2008, 12:30 PM~11910131
> *Hate to say this but lot of people showing weakness in here.Fuck lil boy and lil i ,this madafuckers speak on shit they hear in Corridos.Real madafucker don't sit in a chair att home and talk shit.fucken Corrido worshiping fake madafukers.And all of the sudder fools in here are real gangster from the day to night,last time I heard one of you fools was driving an ambulance listening to soft rock with all your homies in Scottsdale Az and was living in a trailer.now you move to the city and it makes you an OG.get the fuck out of here with that shit.and the other one talking like an OG is nothing but a shadow that follows you.Fake narco worshipers, suck a dick!and driving around with guns don't make you a killer yall do that shit cause its legal in Az come to LA with that shit and you get knocked the fuck out.
> *


REAL MOTHER FUCKERS DONT SIT IN A CHAIR? WHAT! ... JUST CUASE YOU SIT DOWN TO PISS DOESNT MEAN SHIT, I GOT LITTLE HOMIES THAT MAKE IT HAPPEN FOR ME SO THAT IM ABLE TO CHILL AT HOME WITH MY SONS AND ENJOY PISSING YOU YOU BITCHES OFF, AINT NO CORRIDO WORSHIPERS HERE BITCH, DONT HATE CUASE IM A PAISA THAT SPEAKS AND SPELLS BETTER ENGLISH THAN YOU, BUT IT SHOWS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW ABOUT THE STRUGLE, AS YOU CAN SEE I HAVNT BEEN A L.I.L. MEMBER THAT LONG AND REASON BEING IS THAT I LIVED ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FENCE, THAT WAS UNTIL THE TURF WAR STARTED IN MY HOMETOWN WHERE I LOST A FEW FAMILY MEMBERS AND MANY FRIENDS, BUT TO PUT YOU UP ON GAME YEAH I DO LIKE CORRIDOS CUASE THATS ALL WE LISTENED TO BACK HOME, SO I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF YOU EVER KNOW WHO I AM, CUASE HISTORY WAS ALREADY MARKED, I NEVER SAID I WAS A KILLER..... YOU SAID I WAS A KILLER, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 19 2008, 11:55 AM~11910250
> *THEY THINK IT'S A GAME.......TOO MUCH PLAYSTATION IN THEY LIFE
> *


Dammm too much Gand Theaf Auto.why you dint reply lil boy couldn't say shit on real talk.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 19 2008, 12:03 PM~11910290
> *REAL MOTHER FUCKERS DONT SIT IN A CHAIR? WHAT! ... JUST CUASE YOU SIT DOWN TO PISS  DOESNT MEAN SHIT, I GOT LITTLE HOMIES THAT  MAKE IT HAPPEN FOR ME SO THAT IM ABLE TO CHILL AT HOME WITH MY SONS AND ENJOY PISSING YOU YOU BITCHES OFF, AINT NO CORRIDO WORSHIPERS HERE BITCH, DONT HATE CUASE IM A PAISA THAT SPEAKS AND SPELLS BETTER ENGLISH THAN YOU,  BUT IT SHOWS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW ABOUT THE STRUGLE, AS YOU CAN SEE I HAVNT BEEN A L.I.L. MEMBER THAT LONG AND REASON BEING IS THAT I LIVED ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FENCE, THAT WAS UNTIL THE TURF WAR STARTED IN MY HOMETOWN WHERE I LOST A FEW FAMILY MEMBERS AND MANY FRIENDS, BUT TO PUT YOU UP ON GAME YEAH I DO LIKE CORRIDOS CUASE THATS ALL WE LISTENED TO BACK HOME, SO I DONT GIVE A FUCK IF YOU EVER KNOW WHO I AM, CUASE HISTORY WAS ALREADY MARKED, I NEVER SAID I WAS A KILLER..... YOU SAID I WAS A KILLER, LOL :biggrin:
> *


That's right on the other side of the fence where you belong cause you aint what you speak.go aliste to your homies song and ride his dick.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 19 2008, 01:10 PM~11910329
> *That's right on the other side of the fence where you belong cause you aint what you speak.go aliste to your homies song and ride his dick.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Im out here im going to drink a 24 so you can make another corrido on that.24 rip.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 19 2008, 01:14 PM~11910346
> *Im out here im going to drink a 24 so you can make another corrido on that.24 rip.
> *


 :thumbsup: RIGHT ON!


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

THATS FUNNY HERE YOU GO REPEATING WHAT TODDS GIRL SAID AT THE HOP ***** YALL CANT FADE ME YOU CAN TALK ALL YOU WANT JEALOUSY GOT THE BEST OF YALL ****** YOU GOT THE AMBULANCE PART RIGHT BUT THATS ABOUT IT BUT DAM YOU LET THE HOMIE GET UNDER YOUR SKIN SO GO ON TALK ALL YOU WANT CAUSE YOUR FINGERS ARE MOVIN BUT YOU ANIT SAYIN NOYHING         


SUCKERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 19 2008, 11:19 AM~11909735
> *WELL IMA HAVE TO CO-SIGN FOR THIS ***** HE BOUT IT YOU KNOW ONE OF THOSE ****** THAT LAY IN THE CUT THAT JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK BUT  U ALL GROWN AS MEN HOW EVER YOU CHOOSE TO PLAY YOUR CARDS IS UP TO U  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


*I GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT WHEN SOMEBODY COMES UP MISSING!!!! * :angel:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w29lT3Aoj_8


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

RAIDERS WIN!!!!!!! N OT!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 19 2008, 04:40 PM~11911262
> *RAIDERS WIN!!!!!!!  N OT!!!
> *


 uffin: :yes: :yes: with a record breaking field goal


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 19 2008, 12:49 PM~11910212
> *LITTLE BOY, LITTLE i, TALKING BIG SHIT ON HERE BECASUE YOU WON'T DO THAT SHIT IN THE STREETS LETS KEEP IT REAL ON HERE. LITTLE MIKE MAD AT HIS LITTLE FALL OUT WITH TODD AND COMES UP WITH THIS BIG BOY SHIT. YOU AIN'T SHIT AND YOUR SHIT TALK ON HERE PROVES IT. ALL YOU DOING IS RUNNIN YA TRAP AND MONDAYS HOP HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU.
> 
> YOU NAME THE TIME AND PLACE AND I'LL BE THERE. I'LL SHOW YOUR BITCH ASS WHATS UP.
> ...


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 19 2008, 04:53 PM~11911330
> *:uh:
> *


HE DIDN'T WANT NONE


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 19 2008, 01:46 PM~11910486
> *I GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT WHEN SOMEBODY COMES UP MISSING!!!!  :angel:
> *



DAM MISSING :no:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 19 2008, 05:43 PM~11911805
> *HE DIDN'T WANT NONE
> *



WHY DONT YOU COME TO PHX AND LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET HERE TUFF GUY


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11914492
> *WHY DONT YOU COME TO PHX AND LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET HERE TUFF GUY
> *


IM HERE......NOW YOU KNOW.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 19 2008, 11:10 PM~11915022
> *IM HERE......NOW YOU KNOW.
> *


COME ON ***** TELL ME WHERE TO MEET YOU


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 19 2008, 11:19 PM~11915069
> *COME ON ***** TELL ME WHERE TO MEET YOU
> *


7-11 ON MCDOWELL AND 43RD..........TIME?


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 19 2008, 10:03 PM~11914478
> *DAM MISSING  :no:
> *


*WHY NOT????? THEN YOUR BOI MUST NOT B THAT KRAZY!!!!!!! I THOUGHT THATS WHY YOU WERE CO-SIGNING BIG BOI 2*:buttkick:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 19 2008, 11:31 PM~11915136
> *7-11 ON MCDOWELL AND 43RD..........TIME?
> *


*WHY NOT WALMART ON 35TH AV AND BETHENYHOME!!!!!*


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

COO READY 7-11


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

AH MAN LITTLE KIDS PLAYIN NOW :twak:


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 19 2008, 11:41 PM~11915175
> *AH MAN LITTLE KIDS PLAYIN NOW  :twak:
> *


AINT NO PLAYIN......LETS GO


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*DIGANLE A LOS DAREYES QUE ME TOKEN EL CORRIDO DEL QUESO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CUZZ IM GONNA GET DRUNK 2 NIGHT*


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

1 HR


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:35 AM~11915156
> *WHY NOT WALMART ON 35TH AV AND BETHENYHOME!!!!!
> *


BETTER YET WHY NOT @ PANTHERAS LIKE THAT WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AND HAVE A LAP DANCE @ THE SAME TIME.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:57 PM~11915240
> *BETTER YET WHY NOT @ PANTHERAS LIKE THAT WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AND HAVE A LAP DANCE @ THE SAME TIME.
> *


SO YOUR SAYING THAT YOUR IN TOWN?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:57 PM~11915240
> *BETTER YET WHY NOT @ PANTHERAS LIKE THAT WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AND HAVE A LAP DANCE @ THE SAME TIME.
> *


R WE GOING DOWN 16TH TO GET CHEEZE


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 20 2008, 12:03 AM~11915262
> *R WE GOING DOWN 16TH TO GET CHEEZE
> *


LET ME GUESS YOUR IN TOWN TOO?


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:57 PM~11915240
> *BETTER YET WHY NOT @ PANTHERAS LIKE THAT WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AND HAVE A LAP DANCE @ THE SAME TIME.
> *


*NOPE IT HAS 2 B AT WAKMART SO I CAN PICKUP SOME TAMALES DE PUERCO!!!!*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 01:01 AM~11915255
> *SO YOUR SAYING THAT YOUR IN TOWN?
> *


MAYBE


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:07 AM~11915273
> *MAYBE
> *


OH YOU MUST NOT WANT TO COME OUT?


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*HEY BIG BOI 2 U MUST LIKE BUSTIN THESE FAT GUYS CHOPS!!!!!*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 01:05 AM~11915269
> *NOPE IT HAS 2 B AT WAKMART SO I CAN PICKUP SOME TAMALES DE PUERCO!!!!
> *


FUCK TAMALES LETS GO GET A MICHELDA @ ALTATA ON 55 AND LISTEN TO LA BANDA


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:10 AM~11915289
> *HEY BIG BOY INC. U MUST LIKE BUSTIN THESE FAT GUYS CHOPS!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 12:07 AM~11915275
> *OH YOU MUST NOT WANT TO COME OUT?
> *


*HE JUST SAID HE WANTED 2 GO 2 PANTERAS AND GET HIS DRANK ON!!!!!!!!* :twak: :twak:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

damn all these phx street names make me miss that city.....I used to stay on 54ave & indianschool RD  ...Fuck all this arguin I just want a fuckin burrito from filibertos!!!!!!! :cheesy: dats some good shit rite there....where the fuck was all the lowriders in 2002? I only saw a few that whole year.....


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:11 AM~11915298
> *FUCK TAMALES LETS GO GET A MICHELDA @ ALTATA ON 55 AND LISTEN TO LA BANDA
> *


*IM IN!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:12 AM~11915304
> *HE JUST SAID HE WANTED 2 GO 2 PANTERAS AND GET HIS DRANK ON!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 01:12 AM~11915304
> *HE JUST SAID HE WANTED 2 GO 2 PANTERAS AND GET HIS DRANK ON!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *


FO CHIZLE MY NIZLE.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

WHAT UP ES BIG RED? :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 12:13 AM~11915312
> *damn all these phx street names make me miss that city.....I used to stay on 54ave & indianschool RD   ...Fuck all this arguin I just want a fuckin burrito from filibertos!!!!!!! :cheesy:  dats some good shit rite there....where the fuck was all the lowriders in 2002? I only saw a few that whole year.....
> *


*U GOTA GO BACK AND GET CARNE ASADA FRIES AT SALSITAS!!!!!!*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 14 2008, 09:38 PM~11865431
> *
> 
> came out weird cuz i record wide screen and photobucket does boxed.
> *



ok so is this the same wagon that was black and LS'd out ? or a different 2dr wagon?


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 12:17 AM~11915332
> *ok so is this the same wagon that was black and LS'd out ?  or a different 2dr wagon?
> *


*RECYCLED WAGON!*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

FUCK YOU GUYS ARE GETTING ME HUNGRY.FUCK IT ILL BE IN EL VAPORSITO EATING SOME SHRIMP TACOS.ALTATA IS CLOSE.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:16 AM~11915326
> *U GOTA GO BACK AND GET CARNE ASADA FRIES AT SALSITAS!!!!!!
> *



so its still there :cheesy: :biggrin:  I 'll get back there one day...


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

WATS WHOS IN MY TOWN WANING SUM OF THIS PHX SHIT


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:19 AM~11915335
> *RECYCLED WAGON!
> *



Its clean but it was way harder wit those LS pieces :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:20 AM~11915337
> *FUCK YOU GUYS ARE GETTING ME HUNGRY.FUCK IT ILL BE IN EL VAPORSITO EATING SOME SHRIMP TACOS.ALTATA IS CLOSE.
> *


BRING ELOGNEGRO WITH YOU.....PINCHE CULON, OH AND SPIKE TOO! THAT IS IF YOU ALL FIT IN THE SAME CAR.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:20 AM~11915337
> *FUCK YOU GUYS ARE GETTING ME HUNGRY.FUCK IT ILL BE IN EL VAPORSITO EATING SOME SHRIMP TACOS.ALTATA IS CLOSE.
> *


*$5 DOLLAR TACOS NICCA YOUS A BALLER!!!!!*


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

WATS UP PERRO QUIEN QUIERE CALENTAR EL TERENO EN LA PHINIQUIERA


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 12:21 AM~11915341
> *WATS WHOS IN MY TOWN WANING SUM OF THIS PHX SHIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 01:22 AM~11915345
> *BRING ELOGNEGRO WITH YOU.....PINCHE CULON, OH AND SPIKE TOO!  THAT IS IF YOU ALL FIT IN THE SAME CAR.
> *


SORRY WE DON'T FIT IM ON A HARLEY.MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

WAT UP WITH THIS OBE'S FAT FUCK


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 12:23 AM~11915350
> *WATS UP PERRO QUIEN QUIERE CALENTAR EL TERENO EN LA PHINIQUIERA
> *


EL TERENO SIEMPRE A ESTADO CALIENTE COMPA, ESTOS PUTOS NO QUIEREN, PINCHES CULONES... DESDE EL MAS GRANDE AL MAS CHICO, FUCK EM ALL! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 12:26 AM~11915361
> *WAT UP WITH THIS OBE'S FAT FUCK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

ITS MORE LIKE HARDLY CAN WALK NO NECK HAVING ASS


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 01:23 AM~11915348
> *$5 DOLLAR TACOS NICCA YOUS A BALLER!!!!!
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT AFTER A GOOD COME UP.WE GO BIG AND CELEBRATE.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

NENE LOOKING LIKE HUMTY DUMDTY HAD A GREAT FALL LIL WINIE


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:26 AM~11915360
> *SORRY WE DON'T FIT IM ON A HARLEY.MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


HAVE HIM BRING ANTHRAX... :biggrin: I HAVE ROOM FOR IT RIGHT NEXT TO YOUR OLD BLACK CUTLASS.....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 12:29 AM~11915374
> *NENE LOOKING LIKE HUMTY DUMDTY HAD A GREAT FALL LIL WINIE
> *


THEY ON THAT WEENIE SHIT HOMIE.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 01:29 AM~11915374
> *NENE LOOKING LIKE HUMTY DUMDTY HAD A GREAT FALL LIL WINIE
> *


OUCH!YOU JUST HURT MY FEELING.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

ESTA ALTERARA LA PLEBADA


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 12:26 AM~11915362
> *EL TERENO SIEMPRE A ESTADO CALIENTE COMPA, ESTOS PUTOS NO QUIEREN, PINCHES CULONES... DESDE EL MAS GRANDE AL MAS CHICO, FUCK EM ALL! :biggrin:
> *


*HELL YEAH ESPECIALLY WHEN IM COMIN DOWN 19TH & MOUNTAINVIEW WITH THE TRUCK FULL OF YEY!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:32 AM~11915382
> *OUCH!YOU JUST HURT MY FEELING.
> *


YEAH I KNOW YOUR A SENSATIVE FUCK!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 12:32 AM~11915384
> *ESTA ALTERARA LA PLEBADA
> *


WE GONNA HAVE TO HOP HIM WITH HIS OWN CAR!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 01:30 AM~11915376
> *HAVE HIM BRING ANTHRAX... :biggrin: I HAVE ROOM FOR IT RIGHT NEXT TO YOUR OLD BLACK CUTLASS.....LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOW NOW IM REALY HURT.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:35 AM~11915396
> *WOW NOW IM REALY HURT.
> *


YEAH BUT I LIKE THE STINGRAY IN ANTHRAX BETTER!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

THIS IS BETTER THAN COMEDY HOUR.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 07:18 PM~11906275
> *TEAM FALLING STARS SUCK BALLS.THEY DIDNT SHUT SHIT DOWN... THEY HAD ICE CREAM ON SALE.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



HIDE LIKE A BITCH YOU NO MY NAME WHAT IT DO  :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 01:36 AM~11915400
> *YEAH BUT I LIKE THE STINGRAY IN ANTHRAX BETTER!
> *


CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?THERE NO NEED FOR VIOLENECE.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:40 AM~11915412
> *CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?THERE NO NEED FOR VIOLENECE.
> *


HELL YEAH IM STILL WAITING FOR MY INVITE TO EITHER ALTATA OR VAPORCITO!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*RODNEY KING IS IN THE BUILDING!!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 07:53 PM~11906546
> *CHEERLEADERS ARE ON POST UR RIDE PAGE.....DARRYL IS LIKE A HOOKER,HE RIDES WITH EVERYBODY....
> *



YEAH YOUR RIGHT NOW RIDE MY DICK IN YOUR MOUTH AND YOUR MOM IS A HOOKER I MIGHT BE YOUR DAD BITCH :0


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:45 PM~11915195
> *DIGANLE A LOS DAREYES QUE ME TOKEN EL CORRIDO DEL QUESO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CUZZ IM GONNA GET DRUNK 2 NIGHT
> *


X2 FOR THE HOMIE MACARONI.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDINGCONSCIOUS_@Oct 18 2008, 07:48 PM~11906505
> *How High definitely won in Vegas. I was there, give them their props.
> 
> I did NOT see any Majestics member crying about the losses they took. In fact they congratulated D&J and it's ALL on film.
> ...


YEAH YOU DID SEE A DREAM TEAM MEMBER IN THE CAR WITH ME WE ALL COOL ITS JUST 4 FUN BUT THIES PUNKS ON THE OUT SIDE DONT NO WHATS UP


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 01:41 AM~11915419
> *HELL YEAH IM STILL WAITING FOR MY INVITE TO EITHER ALTATA OR VAPORCITO!
> *


Y QUE ME TOQUEN EL CORRIDO DE LINO RODARTE


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:46 AM~11915440
> *Y QUE ME TOQUEN EL CORRIDO DE LINO RODARTE
> *


I AMI EL Z-9


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:13 PM~11906740
> *WHO REWROTE THE RULES ON THE STREET....TEAM *** STARS? CAN I GET A RULE BOOK,SO WHEN I BUILD MY BIKE I'LL BE READY FOR THE HEAVY HITTERS
> *



YOU MUST LIKE US YOU TALK SHIT WITH A FAKE NAME SO YOU DONT GET FUCK UP ?IM BIG D FROM PASADENA 52 SLG BLOODS AND YOU NO THIS MAN I M NOT NO BITCH LETS DO THIS  :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*UN SALUDO PARA LA FRONTERAS DE ARIZONA Y DE CALIFORNIA 
QUE LOS SIGAN DANDO VERDES!!!!!!!!!!!* :420: :420: :420:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:12 PM~11907110
> *WATTS UP MOTER MOUTH... TOO MUCH TLKING NOT ENOUGH INCHES...U AND UR HEAVY CREW SUCK BALLS....
> *



LETS DO THIS WIN YOU OUT WHERE IM AT TAKE OF ON ME SO I NO WHO YOU ARE AND IM NOT TALKING ABOUT CARS YOU NO WHATS UP YOU BITCH  :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 09:16 PM~11907137
> *there called bitches big dog!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 20 2008, 12:55 AM~11915454
> *LETS DO THIS WIN YOU OUT WHERE IM AT TAKE OF ON ME SO I NO WHO YOU ARE AND IM NOT TALKING ABOUT CARS YOU NO WHATS UP YOU BITCH [/size][/color] :angry:
> *


STALL HIM OUT CUZZ!!!!!!!! HE BROUGHT THE BLOOD OUT OF U!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 20 2008, 01:52 AM~11915449
> *YOU MUST LIKE US YOU TALK SHIT WITH A FAKE NAME SO YOU DONT GET FUCK UP ?IM BIG D FROM PASADENA 52 SLG BLOODS AND YOU NO THIS MAN I M NOT NO BITCH LETS DO THIS [/size][/color] :0
> *


DAMMM D WHY DON'T YOU TELL THEM YOU ADDRESS ALSO.YOU JUST GAVE OUT ALL YOUR IMFO.ITS TOO LATE FOR YOU TO GO TO BED MADD.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:59 PM~11915461
> *DAMMM D WHY DON'T YOU TELL THEM YOU ADDRESS ALSO.YOU JUST GAVE OUT ALL YOUR IMFO.ITS TOO LATE FOR YOU TO GO TO BED MADD.
> *



257 PICTIORAL PALMDALE CAL ZIP 93550 :0 OYEAH #626 399 7861 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:58 PM~11915458
> *STALL HIM OUT CUZZ!!!!!!!! HE BROUGHT THE BLOOD OUT OF U!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



THATS NOT HARD 2 DO :0


----------



## hub-city (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 20 2008, 02:03 AM~11915467
> *257 PICTIORAL PALMDALE CAL ZIP 93550  :0 OYEAH #626 399 7861  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


SOCIAL NUMBER AND DATE OF BIRTH :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT YOU GIRLS STAY UP  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hub-city_@Oct 20 2008, 12:07 AM~11915477
> *SOCIAL NUMBER AND DATE OF BIRTH :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11909387
> *ASK UR SISTER HOW DOES MY BALLS TASTE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i aint got no sisters pendejo ill tell u what u could suck on my carnales balls u pussy ass bitch ass fool man up stop hiding and talking shit u probably a snitch or under the witness protection program!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 19 2008, 09:31 AM~11909401
> *IS THAT WHAT U CALL ''team *** stars'' ??? OR UR PUNK ASS CHIP'N 62 BELAIR  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you a hating mother fucker i must be doing something right to get all this hate!!!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:yes: :rofl: :rofl: :0


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2008, 12:11 AM~11915484
> *:wave:
> *


was up spike!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 19 2008, 11:44 PM~11915428
> *X2 FOR THE HOMIE MACARONI.
> *


Why they call you cheese?Maybe cause you aint nothing but a fucken RAT!the HIT SQUAD BOYS will be making noise in az SOON.So let it be known I got a list with a couple of names we want to get att.So call your boy you guys pay to make fukin retarted songs about you guys and start writing now.THE HIT SQUAD IS COMING BANG,BANG,BANG!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11920909
> *Why they call you cheese?Maybe cause you aint nothing but a fucken RAT!the HIT SQUAD BOYS will be making noise in az SOON.So let it be known I got a list with a couple of names we want to get att.So call your boy you guys pay to make fukin retarted songs about you guys and start writing now.THE HIT SQUAD IS COMING BANG,BANG,BANG!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE BEEN READY FOR NOISE LITTLE HOMIE...AS FAR AS MY BOY GOES YOU GOT HIS NUMBER, WHY DONT YOU PICK UP THE PHONE AND LET HIM KNOW WHATS UP, WE ALL GROWN MEN AND I AINT NO MESSENGER, I SAID IT ONCE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN WE RUN AZ.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 03:11 PM~11921259
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WE BEEN READY FOR NOISE LITTLE HOMIE...AS FAR AS MY BOY GOES YOU GOT HIS NUMBER, WHY DONT YOU PICK UP THE PHONE AND LET HIM KNOW WHATS UP, WE ALL GROWN MEN AND I AINT NO MESSENGER, I SAID IT ONCE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN WE RUN AZ.
> *


REAL COMPTON CITY GANGSTAS.BOY YOU SHOULD OF KNOWN BY NOW!EL OG ***** DOES IT!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 20 2008, 04:42 PM~11921601
> *REAL COMPTON CITY GANGSTAS.BOY YOU SHOULD OF KNOWN BY NOW!EL OG ***** DOES IT!
> *


GO LOOK IN THE MIRROR... AND REALIZE YOUR A FUCKEN PUSSY :yes:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

MIGHTY QUIET IN HERE NOW.ITS FUNNY HOW SOME ENTERNET NARCO WORSHIPERS COME AND HERE AND TRY TO TALK SHIT AND GOT NO KIND OF STRIPES TO BACK THEIR SHIT.AND IM NOT SAYING IM SUPER MAN BUT I CAN BACK ON WHAT I SPEAK.THIS LITTLE GIRL INK SENDING ME MSGS LIKE HE SOME BIG SHOT CALLER AND ALL I HAD TO DO WAS A PHONE CALL AND GOT HIS IMFO.LIKE I DAID IT BEFORE DON'T BE A BARKING DOG.


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 04:11 PM~11921259
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WE BEEN READY FOR NOISE LITTLE HOMIE...AS FAR AS MY BOY GOES YOU GOT HIS NUMBER, WHY DONT YOU PICK UP THE PHONE AND LET HIM KNOW WHATS UP, WE ALL GROWN MEN AND I AINT NO MESSENGER, I SAID IT ONCE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN WE RUN AZ.
> *


*NONE OF YOU BITCHES SHOWED UP LAST NIGHT....YOU DON'T RUN AZ YOU RUN IN AZ. YOU WILL BOW TO THE REAL KINGS OF THESE STREETS.*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 20 2008, 06:25 PM~11923112
> *MIGHTY QUIET IN HERE NOW.ITS FUNNY HOW SOME ENTERNET NARCO WORSHIPERS COME AND HERE AND TRY TO TALK SHIT AND GOT NO KIND OF STRIPES TO BACK THEIR SHIT.AND IM NOT SAYING IM SUPER MAN BUT I CAN BACK ON WHAT I SPEAK.THIS LITTLE GIRL INK SENDING ME MSGS LIKE HE SOME BIG SHOT CALLER AND ALL I HAD TO DO WAS A PHONE CALL AND GOT HIS IMFO.LIKE I DAID IT BEFORE DON'T BE A BARKING DOG.
> *


WHATS FUNNY IS THAT WHEN I CALLED YOU, YOU DIDNT HAVE SHIT TO SAY YOU FUCKEN PUSSY, ''IT IS WHAT IT IS'' LOL. SAY WHAT YOU WANT ON HERE HOMIE, DE TODOS MODOS ME PELAS LA VERGA.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11924362
> *NONE OF YOU BITCHES SHOWED UP LAST NIGHT....YOU DON'T RUN AZ YOU RUN IN AZ. YOU WILL BOW TO THE REAL KINGS OF THESE STREETS.
> *


YOUR THE LAST MOTHA FUCKER THAT PLANNED ON SHOWING UP... MY BOYS COULDNT FIND YOUR SCARY ASS. LOL HA HA HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR AS FUNNY AS THE REST OF THEM.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

QUE ONDA CON ESTOS PUTOS TALKING ABOUT NOBODY SHOWD UP WE WERE THERE LOCK AND LOADED THEIR NOTING BUT CHABALAS FROM KILA CALI CHUMPS


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 09:13 PM~11926027
> *QUE ONDA CON ESTOS PUTOS TALKING ABOUT NOBODY SHOWD UP WE WERE THERE LOCK AND LOADED  THEIR NOTING BUT CHABALAS FROM KILA CALI CHUMPS
> *


LET EM KNOW PERRO!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 20 2008, 10:14 PM~11926033
> *LET EM KNOW PERRO!
> *


WHAT IT DO NEPHEW?


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 20 2008, 09:15 PM~11926036
> *WHAT IT DO NEPHEW?
> *


ZERO!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 09:13 PM~11926027
> *QUE ONDA CON ESTOS PUTOS TALKING ABOUT NOBODY SHOWD UP WE WERE THERE LOCK AND LOADED  THEIR NOTING BUT CHABALAS FROM KILA CALI CHUMPS
> *


LOCKED AND LOADED, JUST THE WAY THE EAST SIDE DOES IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 20 2008, 10:21 PM~11926079
> *LOCKED AND LOADED, JUST THE WAY THE EAST SIDE DOES IT :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

EAST SIDER CUM OUT & PLAY


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A DREAM TEAM CHEERLEADER ON LINE OR MAY B HES THEIR SPY


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 19 2008, 01:13 AM~11907972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCHES TALKING SHIT AND DONT EVEN KNOW MY NAME


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

PA QUE LLEGEN DE FRENTE BOLA DE CULONES


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 21 2008, 12:05 AM~11926374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 20 2008, 11:17 PM~11926437
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


SAQUELA LA KUSH COMPA!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11926446
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE, YOUR TRUNK WAS LOOKING RIGHT IN VEGAS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

QUI ESTA ARDIENDO


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11926573
> *QUI ESTA ARDIENDO
> *


LIGHT IT UP PERRO!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

God bless


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

QUE ONDA CON ESTAS PERRAS DE LA M NO ESTAN LA DRANDO A HORA


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Oct 20 2008, 06:56 PM~11924362
> *NONE OF YOU BITCHES SHOWED UP LAST NIGHT....YOU DON'T RUN AZ YOU RUN IN AZ. YOU WILL BOW TO THE REAL KINGS OF THESE STREETS.
> *


WAAAHHHHAAA THE ONLY RUNNING THEY DOING IS WHEN THEY GETTING CHASE.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 12:36 AM~11926528
> *WHAT UP HOMIE,  YOUR TRUNK  WAS LOOKING RIGHT IN VEGAS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...gracias


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I thought this topic was about a hop and now it turn into a battle field.lets all just need to hug each others and put the violence to the side.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 09:57 AM~11928267
> *I thought this topic was about a hop and now it turn into a battle field.lets all just need to hug each others and put the violence to the side.
> *


WUTS UP BIG hoMie??


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

sup BIG RAY....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 10:01 AM~11928288
> *WUTS UP BIG hoMie??
> *


What it doo?sorry we couldn't make it last week, but the homies are ready.we going platinum.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:21 AM~11928495
> *What it doo?sorry we couldn't make it last week, but the homies are ready.we going platinum.
> *


firme..we ready wen u r..im hit u up 2day and give u the address...it all GOOD.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:21 AM~11928495
> *What it doo?sorry we couldn't make it last week, but the homies are ready.we going platinum.
> *


firme..we ready wen u r..im hit u up 2day and give u the address...it all GOOD.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 20 2008, 08:09 AM~11915481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: CALL ME  :biggrin:
> *


I'm fabian camacho from 3055 hilltop, Greenwood MO Dreamteam Majestics can I get a hopp darrell? :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2008, 01:16 PM~11931377
> *I'm fabian camacho from 3055 hilltop, Greenwood MO Dreamteam Majestics can I get a hopp darrell? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lets do this on new years i have something 4 your ass just watch :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2008, 02:16 PM~11931377
> *I'm fabian camacho from 3055 hilltop, Greenwood MO Dreamteam Majestics can I get a hopp darrell? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


double or single?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2008, 09:08 PM~11935208
> *double or single?
> *


DOUBLE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2008, 08:08 PM~11935208
> *double or single?
> *


lol. silly ?'n


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11934763
> *lets do this on new years i have something 4 your ass just watch  :0  :biggrin:
> *


GO AHEAD AND SMASH HIM IF HE AINT WITH US THERE AGAINT US


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 08:57 AM~11928267
> *I thought this topic was about a hop and now it turn into a battle field.lets all just need to hug each others and put the violence to the side.
> *


UR A FAT SLOB THAT GOT RAN OUT OF PHX CHUMP


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11936587
> *UR A FAT SLOB THAT GOT RAN OUT OF PHX CHUMP
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW THE ONLY ONE MISSING IS SPIKE!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 08:57 AM~11928267
> *I thought this topic was about a hop and now it turn into a battle field.lets all just need to hug each others and put the violence to the side.
> *


UR A FAT SLOB THAT GOT RAN OUT OF PHX CHUMP NENE


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 09:29 PM~11936681
> *WOW THE ONLY ONE MISSING IS SPIKE!
> *


OGNEGRO LOG OUT AND LOG BACK IN AS SPIKE!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 21 2008, 11:20 PM~11936627
> *:biggrin:
> *


See what u started Joey.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11936619
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN.
> *


FAT ASS CHONCH OBES FUCK


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 07:57 AM~11928267
> *I thought this topic was about a hop and now it turn into a battle field.lets all just need to hug each others and put the violence to the side.
> *


YOU SHOWING WEAKNESS LIL HOMIE!FUCK THEM FAKE ASS NARCO WORSHIPER.THE HOMIES FROM THE SOUTH SIDE PHX BEEN PATROLING.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 07:07 AM~11927502
> *WAAAHHHHAAA THE ONLY RUNNING THEY DOING IS WHEN THEY GETTING CHASE.
> *


NOW WE GOT THIS PUSY HERE 2


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 09:33 PM~11936708
> *YOU SHOWING WEAKNESS LIL HOMIE!FUCK THEM FAKE ASS NARCO WORSHIPER.THE HOMIES FROM THE SOUTH SIDE PHX BEEN PATROLING.
> *


YOU ON SOME BULL SHIT, WE GOT THE SOUTH SIDE ON LOCK TOO!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:34 PM~11936721
> *YOU ON SOME BULL SHIT, WE GOT THE SOUTH SIDE ON LOCK TOO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:32 PM~11936703
> *FAT ASS CHONCH OBES FUCK
> *


Damn cause of those words I'm going on a diet.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 21 2008, 09:34 PM~11936721
> *YOU ON SOME BULL SHIT, WE GOT THE SOUTH SIDE ON LOCK TOO!
> *


MAKE UP YOU MIND YOU DUMM FUCK.FIRST YOU CONTROLING THE BORDER THEN THE EAST SIDE NOW THE SOUTH SIDE.ONLY THING YOU RUNNING IS YOUR MOUTH AND FUCK THAT SHORT FUCK YOU WORSHIP.MY HOMIE FROM TAMAULIPAS SAY HI.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 10:33 PM~11936708
> *YOU SHOWING WEAKNESS LIL HOMIE!FUCK THEM FAKE ASS NARCO WORSHIPER.THE HOMIES FROM THE SOUTH SIDE PHX BEEN PATROLING.
> *


MAY B ON A PATROL CAR SNITCH ALL U IS A WANA B U NEED 2 B ON THE HOE STRO ON AUENAKI ME $$ HOE


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11936752
> *Damn cause of those words I'm going on a diet.
> *


YOU HEARD YOUR DADDY, YOUR SHOWING WEAKNESS!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 10:40 PM~11936762
> *MAKE UP YOU MIND YOU DUMM FUCK.FIRST YOU CONTROLING THE BORDER THEN THE EAST SIDE NOW THE SOUTH SIDE.ONLY THING YOU RUNNING IS YOUR MOUTH AND FUCK THAT SHORT FUCK YOU WORSHIP.MY HOMIE FROM TAMAULIPAS SAY HI.
> *


CALM DOWN OSIEL CARDENAS, HA HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT CAN I SAY, WE RUN IT ALL!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11936752
> *Damn cause of those words I'm going on a diet.
> *


UBETER IF U NO WATS BEST 4 U UR 1 BURRITO AWAY FROM A HEART ATTACK


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11936782
> *UBETER IF U NO WATS BEST 4 U UR 1 BURRITO AWAY FROM A HEART ATTACK
> *


THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS TWO TACOS AWAY FROM A HEART ATTACK!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

WHAT YALL REALY NEED TO IS PAY THEM CARS YALL GOT ON PAYMENTS.WAAAHHHAAA ROLLIN IN CARS THAT AINT EVEN YOURS DON'T MAKE GO AND REPO.BETTER NOT MISS A PAYMENT!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 09:44 PM~11936798
> *WHAT YALL REALY NEED TO IS PAY THEM CARS YALL GOT ON PAYMENTS.WAAAHHHAAA ROLLIN IN CARS THAT AINT EVEN YOURS DON'T MAKE GO AND REPO.BETTER NOT MISS A PAYMENT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11936752
> *Damn cause of those words I'm going on a diet.
> *


DAMN MY BOY ALREADY GOTS YOU WANTING TO GO ON DIETS AND SHIT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

LAST TIME I HEARD YALL COULDN'T EVEN GET THE RED CADDY OUT THE PAINT SHOPP.HOMIE HAD TO PUT YOUR SHIT ON HOLD.WAAAHHHA AND YALL BALLERS?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 21 2008, 11:43 PM~11936788
> *THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS TWO TACOS AWAY FROM A HEART ATTACK!
> *


Thanks for the advice. Low carbs for me.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 10:40 PM~11936762
> *MAKE UP YOU MIND YOU DUMM FUCK.FIRST YOU CONTROLING THE BORDER THEN THE EAST SIDE NOW THE SOUTH SIDE.ONLY THING YOU RUNNING IS YOUR MOUTH AND FUCK THAT SHORT FUCK YOU WORSHIP.MY HOMIE FROM TAMAULIPAS SAY HI.
> *


WE ES WWE CONTROL EVERYTING CHABALA


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11936843
> *Thanks for the advice. Low carbs for me.
> *


MORE LIKR NO CARBS SO Y DID U GET RAN OUT OF PHX


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 09:51 PM~11936839
> *LAST TIME I HEARD YALL COULDN'T EVEN GET THE RED CADDY  OUT THE PAINT SHOPP.HOMIE HAD TO PUT YOUR SHIT ON HOLD.WAAAHHHA AND YALL BALLERS?
> *


YOU HEARD WRONG LITTLE HOMIE. TODD NEEDS TO GIVE YOU THE FACTS!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11936839
> *LAST TIME I HEARD YALL COULDN'T EVEN GET THE RED CADDY  OUT THE PAINT SHOPP.HOMIE HAD TO PUT YOUR SHIT ON HOLD.WAAAHHHA AND YALL BALLERS?
> *


WAT THE FUCK UR THERE SECRETARY NO WONDER I CAN C IT NOW


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

DAMMMM THE WHOLE BIG GIRL INK CRUE IS IN THIS BITCH.GOT YALL THINKING


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 10:42 PM~11936781
> *CALM DOWN OSIEL CARDENAS, HA HA HA HA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WHAT CAN I SAY, WE RUN IT ALL!
> *


*NOT THE "O"*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 10:55 PM~11936865
> *WAT THE FUCK UR THERE SECRETARY NO WONDER I CAN C IT NOW
> *


DAMN SPIKE YOUR A REPO MAN, AN INFORMANT, A SNITCH, A BITCH,, A PUSSY, A SECRETARY FOR STREET LIFE, A BILL COLLECTOR, DAMN I KNOW ONE THING YOU AINT AND THATS A REAL G! :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11936871
> *DAMMMM THE WHOLE BIG GIRL INK CRUE IS IN THIS BITCH.GOT YALL THINKING
> *


THIS THE ONLY WAY TO GET A HOLD OF YOU, SCARY ASS!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11936885
> *NOT THE "O"
> *


WHAT UP BIG HOMIE LETS SHOW THIS FOOL HOW REAL COMPTON CITY G S BE PUTTING IT DOWN.WE DON'T TALK ABOUT WE ABOUT IT!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

NOW SERVING ALL DREAM GIRLS GET READY 2 GO 2 WORK MAKE SURE U YALL HAVE UR STELETOS ON SO YALL CAN MAKE MY PAPER ON VAN BUREN BITCHES FROM THE SMALEST 3 THE BIGEST & FATEST WHICH ITS FROM NENE TODD & ALL HE OTHER FAT FUCKS YALL SHOULD BEEN THE JENNY CRAIG REJECTS NOT THE DREAM EAM


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 PM~11936919
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE LETS SHOW THIS FOOL HOW REAL COMPTON CITY G S BE PUTTING IT DOWN.WE DON'T TALK ABOUT WE ABOUT IT!
> *


IM STILL WAITING FOR THE HIT SQUAD BOYS TO COME AND MAKE SOME NOISE!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11936889
> *DAMN SPIKE YOUR A REPO MAN, AN INFORMANT, A SNITCH, A BITCH,, A PUSSY, A SECRETARY FOR STREET LIFE, A BILL COLLECTOR, DAMN I KNOW ONE THING YOU AINT AND THATS A REAL G! :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


WHY YALL KEEP SAYING IM SPIKE?YALL NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:03 PM~11936919
> *WHAT UP BIG HOMIE LETS SHOW THIS FOOL HOW REAL COMPTON CITY G S BE PUTTING IT DOWN.WE DON'T TALK ABOUT WE ABOUT IT!
> *



R U FROM THE SOUTH OF PHX OR COMPTON MAKE UP UR MIND FLEEPER I MEAN CHEERLEADER


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 10:06 PM~11936938
> *WHY YALL KEEP SAYING IM SPIKE?YALL NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK
> *


WAAAAHHHHAAAAA!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11936941
> *R U FROM THE SOUTH OF PHX  OR COMPTON MAKE UP UR MIND FLEEPER I MEAN CHEERLEADER
> *


THIS BITCH IS FROM TAMAULIPAS COMPTON SOUTH PHOENIX AND I GUESS LYNWOOD!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11936938
> *WHY YALL KEEP SAYING IM SPIKE?YALL NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK
> *


FUCK SPIKE 2 HES ANOTHER FAT FUCK CHONCH


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 10:05 PM~11936932
> *IM STILL WAITING FOR THE HIT SQUAD BOYS TO COME AND MAKE SOME NOISE!
> *


BOO!SCARED YOU (I SEE DEAD PEOPLE)WAAHHHAAAA YALL BETTER THAN JACKING OFF.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:09 PM~11936961
> *BOO!SCARED YOU (I SEE DEAD PEOPLE)WAAHHHAAAA YALL BETTER THAN JACKING OFF.
> *


I SEE FAT PEOPLE!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 10:06 PM~11936941
> *R U FROM THE SOUTH OF PHX  OR COMPTON MAKE UP UR MIND FLEEPER I MEAN CHEERLEADER
> *


IM FROM C O M P T O N AND I GOT REAL OG HOMIES FROM PHX.NOT NO FUKIN FAKE GANGSTER WITH COWBOY HATS THAT BE SAGGING ON TIGHT PANTS


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 11:08 PM~11936949
> *THIS BITCH IS FROM TAMAULIPAS COMPTON SOUTH PHOENIX AND I GUESS LYNWOOD!
> *


***** IS LIKE A BITCH GOES AROUND WITH EVERYBODY GETING HOER OUT


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:12 PM~11936979
> *IM FROM C O M P T O N AND I GOT REAL OG HOMIES FROM PHX.NOT NO FUKIN FAKE GANGSTER WITH COWBOY HATS THAT BE SAGGING ON TIGHT PANTS
> *


DAMN I NEVER SEEN GANGSTERS WITH COWBOY HATS, BUT THEN AGAIN I NEVER BEEN TO TAMAULIPAS! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:12 PM~11936979
> *IM FROM C O M P T O N AND I GOT REAL OG HOMIES FROM PHX.NOT NO FUKIN FAKE GANGSTER WITH COWBOY HATS THAT BE SAGGING ON TIGHT PANTS
> *


U AINT ABOUT NADA HOMIE FUCK U AND THE GROUND U WALK ON CHABALA


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 10:11 PM~11936974
> *I SEE FAT PEOPLE!
> *


I SEE BITCHES GET OF MY DICK AND GO AND PAY SOMEONE TO MAKE A SONG ABOUT YOU.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:15 PM~11936996
> *I SEE BITCHES GET OF MY DICK AND GO AND PAY SOMEONE TO MAKE A SONG ABOUT YOU.
> *


THERE YOU GO WANTING TO FIND SHIT OUT, SO YOU CAN GO INFORM THE ALPHABET BOYS.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 10:14 PM~11936990
> *U AINT ABOUT NADA HOMIE FUCK U AND THE GROUND U WALK ON CHABALA
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP NOW AND GIVE ME AN OIL FILTER AND SOME SPARK PLUGS.WAAHHH YOU LIL AUTO ZONE EMPLOY


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:15 PM~11936996
> *I SEE BITCHES GET OF MY DICK AND GO AND PAY SOMEONE TO MAKE A SONG ABOUT YOU.
> *


DT HATE CUZ U DONT HAVE 1 AND CANT AFORD 2 MAAKE 1 GO AND POKE UR BUT WHILE U LISTEN 2 IT


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:18 PM~11937006
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP NOW AND GIVE ME AN OIL FILTER AND SOME SPARK PLUGS.WAAHHH YOU LIL AUTO ZONE EMPLOY
> *




UR THE 1 ON SECTION 8 BITCH NO JOB HAVING ASS DICK SUKING HORE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Damm mike what's up with your homies?Got me all over their coments like they know me


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

LET ME GUESS, THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS FAKE TOO? 



????????


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 10:18 PM~11937011
> *DT HATE CUZ U DONT HAVE 1 AND CANT AFORD 2 MAAKE 1 GO AND POKE UR BUT WHILE U LISTEN 2 IT
> *


I DON'T NEED A DUM BITCH THAT SINGS LIKE HE GOT A DICK IN HIS MOUTH SAY SOME FAKE SHIT ABOUT ME.REAL ****** KEEP SHIT TO THEM SELF AND DON'T FRONT LIKE YOU ******* DO.YALL SHOW RESPECT TO THE ONE THAT GOT SHOT AND I RESPECT THE ONE THAT DID THE SHOOTING.(JAY Z)REAL TALK


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 10:26 PM~11937050
> *I DON'T NEED A DUM BITCH THAT SINGS LIKE HE GOT A DICK IN HIS MOUTH SAY SOME FAKE SHIT ABOUT ME.REAL ****** KEEP SHIT TO THEM SELF AND DON'T FRONT LIKE YOU ******* DO.YALL SHOW RESPECT TO THE ONE THAT GOT SHOT AND I RESPECT THE ONE THAT DID THE SHOOTING.(JAY Z)REAL TALK
> *


NOT JAY Z, NOT JIGGA?


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

DAMMM I GOT THIS TOPIC ON FIRE!THE HIT SQUAD BOYS ARE COMING!MAKE SOME REAL NOICE!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

WATS UP WITH BITCH ASS NENE GOT NOTING 2 SAY OR MAY B HES STUFING HES MOUTH WITH SUM NUTS


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:32 PM~11937064
> *DAMMM I GOT THIS TOPIC ON FIRE!THE HIT SQUAD BOYS ARE COMING!MAKE SOME REAL NOICE!
> *


YOU MUST BE REALLY PROUD OF YOURSELF.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:32 PM~11937066
> *WATS UP WITH BITCH ASS NENE GOT NOTING 2 SAY OR MAY B HES STUFING HES MOUTH WITH SUM NUTS
> *


POOR FAT NENA 1, IS ON THE TREADMILL RIGHT NOW BURNING CALORIES1 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:32 PM~11937064
> *DAMMM I GOT THIS TOPIC ON FIRE!THE HIT SQUAD BOYS ARE COMING!MAKE SOME REAL NOICE!
> *


UR WORSER THAN A BITCHH ON HER RAG JAY Z CUM ON I BET U LIKE 50 2 SNITCH


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11937077
> *UR WORSER THAN A BITCHH ON HER RAG JAY Z CUM ON I BET U LIKE 50 2 SNITCH
> *


WE GOT A JAY Z WORSHIPER.......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 10:33 PM~11937067
> *YOU MUST BE REALLY PROUD OF YOURSELF.
> *


IM OUT OF HERE GOT TO GET MY PAPER.LOOKING FOR SOME FOOLS SLIPPIN.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:39 PM~11937087
> *IM OUT OF HERE GOT TO GET MY PAPER.LOOKING FOR SOME FOOLS SLIPPIN.
> *


A LA VERGA ERES CABRON PUES, SYKE! YOU AINT SHIT. :nono: :wave:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 11:22 PM~11937030
> *Damm mike what's up with your homies?Got me all over their coments like they know me
> *


 I DONT THINK I NO U I DO U & UR CHUMP ASS BRO A FAT 1 & A SKINNY 1 I C U WERE STEALING HES FOOD WEN YA WERE LIL PUNKS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*JIGGA MY *****!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:42 PM~11937096
> *I DONT THINK I NO U I DO U & UR CHUMP ASS BRO A FAT 1 & A SKINNY 1 I C U WERE STEALING HES FOOD WEN YA WERE LIL PUNKS
> *


DAMN EAST SIDE, YOU ALREADY SENT ONE TO BED!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:39 PM~11937087
> *IM OUT OF HERE GOT TO GET MY PAPER.LOOKING FOR SOME FOOLS SLIPPIN.
> *


TTHE ONLY 1 IS SLIPING IS WWEN U GO BACK IN A BODY BAG & OEN CASKET 4 U


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:32 AM~11937066
> *WATS UP WITH BITCH ASS NENE GOT NOTING 2 SAY OR MAY B HES STUFING HES MOUTH WITH SUM NUTS
> *


I rather keep what ever I got to say to my self.I don't need to show anybody what I'm about.if it make you fell better ill just sit back and laugh while you guys keep talking about me


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I JUST HAD TOO DO IT FOR THE LITTLE HOMIE OGNEGRO


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 10:45 PM~11937109
> *I rather keep what ever I got to say to my self.I don't need to show anybody what I'm about.if it make you fell better ill just sit back and laugh while you guys keep talking about me
> *


AWWWWWW. THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL, :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:, I TOLD YOU, YOUR A BIG LLORON! :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

qvo to all..just came inside ....hows everyone doing? :wave: :wave: :420: :420:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 21 2008, 11:45 PM~11937109
> *I rather keep what ever I got to say to my self.I don't need to show anybody what I'm about.if it make you fell better ill just sit back and laugh while you guys keep talking about me
> *


THATS THE ONLY THING U CAN DO ITS SIT CUZ UR 2 FAT 2 CARRY UR ON WEIGHT


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11937120
> *THATS THE ONLY THING U CAN DO ITS SIT CUZ UR 2 FAT 2 CARRY UR ON WEIGHT
> *


SOLITO SE CHINGO EL PENDEJO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 01:47 AM~11937118
> *qvo to all..just came inside ....hows everyone doing? :wave:  :wave:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 22 2008, 12:46 AM~11937112
> *I JUST HAD TOO DO IT FOR THE LITTLE HOMIE OGNEGRO
> 
> 
> ...



i was @ the concert n phx jigga and mary j...SHIT WAS HARD!!!


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 22 2008, 12:50 AM~11937128
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WUT up B... :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 01:52 AM~11937135
> *WUT up B... :biggrin:
> *


sup member


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11937118
> *qvo to all..just came inside ....hows everyone doing? :wave:  :wave:  :420:  :420:
> *


WAT UP NIGA CANT WAIT TIL THE 4 GETS REDONE Y SACA EL GALLO TAMBIEN PARA POR NERLOS BIEN LOCOS


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 22 2008, 12:53 AM~11937137
> *sup member
> *


SMOKIN!!! on sum laverder kush.. :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:58 AM~11937146
> *WAT UP NIGA CANT WAIT TIL THE 4 GETS REDONE Y SACA EL GALLO TAMBIEN PARA POR NERLOS BIEN LOCOS
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 21 2008, 11:39 PM~11937087
> *IM OUT OF HERE GOT TO GET MY PAPER.LOOKING FOR SOME FOOLS SLIPPIN.
> *


DAMN YOUR BACK? I MUST BE MORE IMPORTANT THAN YOUR PAPER!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

WHY THIS LIL GIRL INK KEEP PM ME?I DON'T DO *******! THAT'S WHAT YOU WANTED TO HEAR?YOU FUKIN LITTLE ALTER BOY


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11937165
> *WHY THIS LIL GIRL INK KEEP PM ME?I DON'T DO *******! THAT'S WHAT YOU WANTED TO HEAR?YOU FUKIN LITTLE ALTER BOY
> *


WHAT HAPPEN? WHATS THE MATTER? COULDNT FIND ANYONE SLIPPIN!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11937165
> *WHY THIS LIL GIRL INK KEEP PM ME?I DON'T DO *******! THAT'S WHAT YOU WANTED TO HEAR?YOU FUKIN LITTLE ALTER BOY
> *


U IS A ****


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:10 PM~11937176
> *U IS A ****
> *


NAHH BUT I SURE DID PUSH THE SHIT IN OF A COUPLE OF TUFF GUYS IN PRISON.YOU WANA BE NEXT?


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

CALING OUT ALL DREAM GIRLS TEAM MAJESTIC **** & CHEERLEADERS OUT CUM OUT WERE EVER YA FAT ASSES R


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:17 AM~11937191
> *NAHH BUT I SURE DID PUSH THE SHIT IN OF A COUPLE OF TUFF GUYS IN PRISON.YOU WANA BE NEXT?
> *


***** YOU WERENT IN GP, YOU WAS IN PC!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:17 AM~11937191
> *NAHH BUT I SURE DID PUSH THE SHIT IN OF A COUPLE OF TUFF GUYS IN PRISON.YOU WANA BE NEXT?
> *


PROTECTIVE CUSTUDY DONT COUNT OR DUI YARD ETHEIR


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:21 PM~11937202
> *PROTECTIVE CUSTUDY DONT COUNT OR DUI YARD ETHEIR
> *


MOTHER FUCKER DID TIME IN ALASKA.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

WHAT IT DO? BIG I FROM AZ!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:19 PM~11937198
> *CALING OUT ALL DREAM GIRLS TEAM MAJESTIC **** & CHEERLEADERS OUT CUM OUT WERE EVER YA FAT ASSES R
> *


HAVE YOU EVER HAD YOUR SHIT PUSHED IN?


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11937165
> *WHY THIS LIL GIRL INK KEEP PM ME?I DON'T DO *******! THAT'S WHAT YOU WANTED TO HEAR?YOU FUKIN LITTLE ALTER BOY
> *


THOUGHT YOU DIDNT DO ******, FUCKEN CHIRILIN!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:23 AM~11937209
> *HAVE YOU EVER HAD YOUR SHIT PUSHED IN?
> *


I BET U HAVED UR NAME IS OG ***** AKA CHEETO


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

I THOUGHT THESE MUTHA FUCKAS COULD TALK SHIT BUT THERE RANKING ON THEM SELFS! :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 12:23 AM~11937205
> *WHAT IT DO? BIG I FROM AZ!
> *


***** WHAT UP RIGHT HERE AT THE STUDIO CON EL COMPA LARRY


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11937236
> ****** WHAT UP RIGHT HERE AT THE STUDIO CON EL COMPA LARRY
> *


*ME PONGO UN TOKE DE KUSH

Y MI PERSONA SE ALTERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 21 2008, 11:26 PM~11937214
> *I BET U HAVED UR NAME IS OG ***** AKA CHEETO
> *


NAHH AKA MR 187.GET OUT HERE NOW AND PUT ON YOU BOOTS AND DANCE LITTLE MONKEY WITH A COWBOY HAT


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 12:36 AM~11937241
> *ME PONGO UN TOKE DE KUSH
> 
> Y MI PERSONA SE ALTERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 YES SIR


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:37 AM~11937242
> *NAHH AKA MR 187.GET OUT HERE NOW AND PUT ON YOU BOOTS AND DANCE LITTLE MONKEY WITH A COWBOY HAT
> *


RALLY MONKEY


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 22 2008, 12:01 AM~11937155
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



***** NOT THE 5 FIVE SECOND RULE


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11937236
> ****** WHAT UP RIGHT HERE AT THE STUDIO CON EL COMPA LARRY
> *


QUE ONDA CON EL COMPA TAMARINDO?


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:19 AM~11937198
> *CALING OUT ALL DREAM GIRLS TEAM MAJESTIC **** & CHEERLEADERS OUT CUM OUT WERE EVER YA FAT ASSES R
> *


ahhh homie,,its like that....


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 21 2008, 11:41 PM~11937260
> *QUE ONDA CON EL COMPA TAMARINDO?
> *






 ROLL UP THAT KUSH BIG HOMIE! :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:37 AM~11937242
> *NAHH AKA MR 187.GET OUT HERE NOW AND PUT ON YOU BOOTS AND DANCE LITTLE MONKEY WITH A COWBOY HAT
> *


UR A LIL PUSY CAT


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT TO ALL TH REAL PLAYERS OUT THERE AND A BIG FUCK YOU TO ALL THE FAKE WANA BE PLAYERS OUT THERE.FUCK YOU EVERY TIME YOU BREATH IF YOU AGAINST ME .


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 22 2008, 01:40 AM~11937257
> ****** NOT THE 5 FIVE SECOND RULE
> *


THIS NINJA,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 12:36 AM~11937241
> *ME PONGO UN TOKE DE KUSH
> 
> Y MI PERSONA SE ALTERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THE ONLY SMOKE U SMOKING IS THE 1 CUMING OUT UR MUFFLER


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 12:58 AM~11937293
> *GOOD NIGHT TO ALL TH REAL PLAYERS OUT THERE AND A BIG FUCK YOU TO ALL THE FAKE WANA BE PLAYERS OUT THERE.FUCK YOU  EVERY TIME YOU BREATH IF YOU AGAINST ME .
> *


MAKE SURE U SUCK A DICK B 4 UR MOM TUCKS U IN LIL BITCH


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 22 2008, 01:40 AM~11937257
> ****** NOT THE 5 FIVE SECOND RULE
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:01 AM~11937302
> *THE ONLY SMOKE U SMOKING IS THE 1 CUMING OUT UR MUFFLER
> *


THE ONLY SMOKE IM SMOKING IS THE SMOKE YOUR POSTING ON THE NET!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:05 AM~11937310
> *THE ONLY SMOKE IM SMOKING IS THE SMOKE YOUR POSTING ON THE NET!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U GAVE ME A LOW BLOW WITH THAT 1 AND U WERE ON UR KNEES WEN U DID IT


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:09 AM~11937314
> *U GAVE ME A LOW BLOW WITH THAT  1 AND U WERE ON UR KNEES WEN U  DID IT
> *


HIJO SU PINCHE MADRE! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:03 AM~11937305
> *MAKE SURE U SUCK A DICK B 4 UR MOM TUCKS U IN LIL BITCH
> *


DON'T HAVE A MOM OR POPS SORRY MAYBE YOU CAN SUCK ME IF YOU WANT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:09 AM~11937314
> *U GAVE ME A LOW BLOW WITH THAT  1 AND U PUT ME ON MY KNEES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 12:05 AM~11937310
> *THE ONLY SMOKE I GOT IS COMING OUT MY ASS SMOKING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:12 AM~11937322
> *DON'T HAVE A MOM OR POPS SORRY MAYBE YOU CAN SUCK ME IF YOU WANT
> *


SO UR A BASTARD


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:12 AM~11937322
> *DON'T HAVE A MOM OR POPS SORRY MAYBE YOU CAN SUCK ME IF YOU WANT
> *


PINCHE MORRO BASTARDO!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:13 AM~11937323
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GET UR ON LIRICS CHUMP


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:15 AM~11937325
> *SO UR A BASTARD
> *


NOT REALY CAUSE I COME FROM A PLANET THEY CALL FUCK YOU.YOU GUYS REALY MAKE ME ENJOY BEIGN HIGH ON PCP .YALL MAKE ME LAUGH I LOVE YOU ALL.


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:18 AM~11937335
> *NOT REALY CAUSE I COME FROM A PLANET THEY CALL FUCK YOU.YOU GUYS REALY MAKE ME ENJOY BEIGN HIGH ON PCP .YALL MAKE ME LAUGH I LOVE YOU ALL.
> *



IS PCP MAKING U CUM OUT THE CLOSET *** WERENT U SUPOSE 2 GO 2 BED ALREADY BITCH


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:15 AM~11937324
> *
> *


*OH SHIT ITS THE COPYCAT BANDIT!!!!!!!*


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:22 AM~11937343
> *OH SHIT ITS THE COPYCAT BANDIT!!!!!!!
> *



YS U R BOOTLEGER


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

*TEAM AZ IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:21 AM~11937340
> *IS PCP MAKING U CUM OUT THE CLOSET *** WERENT U SUPOSE 2 GO 2 BED ALREADY BITCH
> *


GIVE ME A KISS AND ILL GO TO SLEEP.TILL THEN IM STILL HIGH AND IM ENJOING THIS SHIT.GIVE ME A KISS BIG RED


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 01:23 AM~11937349
> *TEAM AZ IN THIS MOTHAFUCKA
> *



TU SABES NO LAS RIFAMOS PURO AZ


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:16 AM~11937331
> *GET UR ON LIRICS CHUMP
> *


NOBODY SAID THEY WERE MY LYRICS!! IF YOU BACK AND READ WHAT I POSTED U WOULD HAVE UNDERSTOOD IT!! BUT I GUESS THATS WHY THE LITTLE BLUE BUS PICKS U UP IN THE MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:25 AM~11937352
> *GIVE ME A KISS AND ILL GO TO SLEEP.TILL THEN IM STILL HIGH AND IM ENJOING THIS SHIT.GIVE ME A KISS BIG RED
> *



AND UR MOM HAVE THE SAME HABITS


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:25 AM~11937352
> *GIVE ME A KISS AND ILL GO TO SLEEP.TILL THEN IM STILL HIGH AND IM ENJOING THIS SHIT.GIVE ME A KISS BIG RED
> *


HOW DO YOU FEEL BEING A PUSSY ASS *****! GOTTA HIDE BEHIND A NAME AND TALK NONSENSE? :dunno:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:26 AM~11937356
> *NOBODY SAID THEY WERE MY LYRICS!! IF YOU BACK AND READ WHAT I POSTED U WOULD HAVE UNDERSTOOD IT!! BUT I GUESS THATS WHY THE LITTLE BLUE BUS PICKS U UP IN THE  MORNING!!!!!!
> *



U MEAN THE YELLOW BUS THAT PICKS ALL UR RETARDED FAMILY


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:28 AM~11937363
> *U MEAN THE YELLOW BUS THAT PICKS ALL UR RETARDED FAMILY
> *


GOOD ONE, EAST SIDE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:28 AM~11937363
> *U MEAN THE YELLOW BUS THAT PICKS ALL MY RETARDED FAMILY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 12:27 AM~11937360
> *HOW DO YOU FEEL BEING A PUSSY ASS *****! GOTTA HIDE BEHIND A NAME AND TALK NONSENSE? :dunno:
> *


I DON'T NEED TO HIDE BEHING NOBODY.I AM WHAT I AM SO IM POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN POOP POOP.GIVE ME A KISS AND WE CAN CALL IT A NIGHT.AND IM GOING TO STOP TILL YOU GIVE ME A KISS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:31 AM~11937369
> *I DON'T NEED TO HIDE BEHING NOBODY.I AM WHAT I AM SO IM POPEYE THE SAILOR MAN POOP POOP.GIVE ME A KISS AND WE CAN CALL IT A NIGHT.AND IM GOING TO STOP TILL YOU GIVE ME A KISS
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

ES COME OUT AND PLAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

HOW CAN U B CADILAC CRIS WITH A PIC OF A REGAL ON UR SITE STUPID


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:36 AM~11937372
> *ES COME OUT AND PLAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!
> *



IS SIS AWAKE 2 PLAY WITH HER OR WAT


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

WHY IS IT THAT EL NUMBER 1 AND BIG I NEVER REPLYS TO ALL THE STUPID SHIT LITTLE GIRL AND BIG HEAD I MEAN BIG RED GOT TO SAY?IS BECAUSE ALL YOU FUCKIN CLOWNS ARE THE SAME ONE HIDDING BEHIND ALL THOES FAKE NAMES.BUSTED!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:37 AM~11937373
> *HOW CAN U B CADILAC CRIS WITH A PIC OF A REGAL ON UR SITE STUPID
> *


CUZZ HE PROBABLY HAS 10 CADILLAC TRUCKS AND HIS LO=LO IS A REGAL


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:38 AM~11937378
> *WHY IS IT THAT EL NUMBER 1  AND BIG I NEVER REPLYS TO ALL THE STUPID SHIT LITTLE GIRL AND BIG HEAD I MEAN BIG RED GOT TO SAY?IS BECAUSE ALL YOU FUCKIN CLOWNS ARE THE SAME ONE HIDDING BEHIND ALL THOES FAKE NAMES.BUSTED!
> *


RIGHT ON, ***!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 12:40 AM~11937382
> *RIGHT ON, ***!
> *


LOL!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 22 2008, 12:40 AM~11937384
> *LOL!
> *


*WHY IS IT THAT WHEN LAOGNEGRA IS ON, SPIKE IS OFF?*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:41 AM~11937389
> *BUSTED!</span>*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 12:40 AM~11937382
> *RIGHT ON, ***!
> *


BUSTED!AND YALL REAL NAME ARE MANY,MOE,AND JACK.THE PEP BOYS


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:38 AM~11937381
> *CUZZ HE PROBABLY HAS 10 CADILLAC TRUCKS AND HIS LO=LO IS A REGAL
> *


CAPTAIN SAVE A HOE!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:38 AM~11937378
> *WHY IS IT THAT EL NUMBER 1  AND BIG I NEVER REPLYS TO ALL THE STUPID SHIT LITTLE GIRL AND BIG HEAD I MEAN BIG RED GOT TO SAY?IS BECAUSE ALL YOU FUCKIN CLOWNS ARE THE SAME ONE HIDDING BEHIND ALL THOES FAKE NAMES.BUSTED!
> *


U GOT THE BIG HEAD RIGHT CUZ UR MOM PROBABLY TOLD U & UR RIGHT MY CONDON BUSTED THATS Y U R HERE SO CAL ME DADDY SON OF BITCH


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:37 AM~11937373
> *HOW CAN U B CADILAC CRIS WITH A PIC OF A REGAL ON UR SITE STUPID
> *


CAUSE I CAN HOMIE


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 01:43 AM~11937394
> *CAPTAIN SAVE A HOE!
> *


DONT SAVE NO HOES I FUCKEM ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 12:42 AM~11937392
> *BUSTED!
> *


THE ONLY THING BUSTED IS THIS NUT IN YOUR MOUTH WAAHHHAAAAAA.GIVE A FUCKIN KISS SO I CAN GO TO SLEEP!ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS SPELL MUAHH AND ILL LEAVE YOU PEP BOYS ALONE


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 01:44 AM~11937397
> *CAUSE I CAN HOMIE
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 01:44 AM~11937397
> *CAUSE I CAN HOMIE
> *


CUZZ I CAN IS A CADILAC UR DREAM CAR UR FAKING THE FUNK THATS NOT EVEN UR REGAL ETHEIR I BET U HAVE A HORSE WITH A WAGON LIVING IN COOLIDGE


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 22 2008, 12:41 AM~11937389
> *WHY IS IT THAT WHEN LAOGNEGRA IS ON, SPIKE IS OFF?
> *


MAYBE CAUSE HE'S ASLEEP SMART BOY.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:50 AM~11937411
> *MAYBE CAUSE HE'S ASLEEP SMART BOY.
> *


*WAAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 01:50 AM~11937411
> *MAYBE CAUSE HE'S ASLEEP SMART BOY.
> *


MAY B U SHOULD GO 2 BED UR SELF AND PLAY WITH UR BUT HOLE CHABALA


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:53 AM~11937421
> *MAY B U SHOULD GO 2 BED UR SELF AND PLAY WITH UR BUT HOLE CHABALA
> *


OK, JUST BECAUSE YOU SAID IT.


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:48 AM~11937407
> *CUZZ I  CAN IS A CADILAC UR DREAM CAR UR FAKING THE FUNK  THATS NOT EVEN UR REGAL ETHEIR I BET U HAVE A HORSE WITH A WAGON LIVING IN COOLIDGE
> *



I HAVE A LAC DONT NEED A DREAM CAR FOO 









AS FOR THE REGAL I HELPED BUILT THAT SHIT 
AND WHATS MY BROS IS MINE HOMIE REGUARDLESS WHAT YOU SAY 

I KNOW YOU BOUGHT YOUR E S AN NOT BUILT IT


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 02:00 AM~11937427
> *I HAVE A LAC DONT NEED A DREAM CAR FOO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PROJECT, I SEE POTENTIAL! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 02:00 AM~11937427
> *I HAVE A LAC DONT NEED A DREAM CAR FOO
> 
> 
> ...


WAT AUTO TRADER U GET THAT PIC FROM LOOKS LIKE U NEEDS SUM PARTS I HAVE 1 ON MY BACK YARD JUNK OUT IF U NEED SUM PROJECT CAR U GOT ON CAPS


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 01:00 AM~11937427
> *I HAVE A LAC DONT NEED A DREAM CAR FOO
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM ALL OVER YOU FUKIN FACE.NOW SHOW US WHAY YOU STILL MAKING PAYMENTS ON YALL FAKE WANA BEES


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 02:05 AM~11937433
> *DAMMMMM ALL OVER YOU FUKIN FACE.NOW SHOW US WHAY YOU STILL MAKING PAYMENTS ON YALL FAKE WANA BEES
> *


PINCHE SALVA VIDAS MAMON!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 01:05 AM~11937434
> *PINCHE SALVA VIDAS MAMON!
> *


SORRY FOR PUTTING YOU ON BLAST.NOOOOOTTTTT


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 02:00 AM~11937427
> *I HAVE A LAC DONT NEED A DREAM CAR FOO
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THAT BUCKET EVEN RUN I BET U STIL OWE ON IT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

ES HALF DEAD YA DEJA DE MAMADAS!!!!!!








 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 02:08 AM~11937437
> *SORRY FOR PUTTING YOU ON BLAST.NOOOOOTTTTT
> *


THATS WAT U NEED ITS A BLAST IN UR COLON


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 01:09 AM~11937440
> *THATS WAT U NEED ITS A BLAST IN UR COLON
> *


IM OUT! :wave:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 02:08 AM~11937439
> *ES HALF DEAD YA DEJA DE MAMADAS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE UR MOM AND DAD GOING AT IT THATS HOW WERE BORN AFTER THAT NIGHT


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 02:08 AM~11937439
> *ES HALF DEAD YA DEJA DE MAMADAS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT OWE SHIT BUT I KNOW U DO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 02:11 AM~11937449
> *LOOKS LIKE UR MOM AND DAD GOING AT IT THATS HOW WERE BORN AFTER THAT NIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TOO FUNNY1


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 02:12 AM~11937450
> *I DONT OWE SHIT BUT I KNOW U DO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IS UR MOM TELING U MY BUSINESS CUZ SHES LYING I TOLD HER ABOUT MAKING SHIT UP


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Oct 22 2008, 01:10 AM~11937446
> *IM OUT! :wave:
> *


ME TOO GOOD NIGHT GOD BLESS YOU ALL EVEN TO MY ENEMIES.ILL KEEP YALL IN MY PRAYERS.DON'T LEAVE NO WINDOW OPEN CAUSE I MIGHT JUST DECIDE AND COME IN AND SURPRICE YOU.


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 02:15 AM~11937456
> *ME TOO GOOD NIGHT GOD BLESS YOU ALL EVEN TO MY ENEMIES.ILL KEEP YALL IN MY PRAYERS.DON'T LEAVE NO WINDOW OPEN CAUSE I MIGHT JUST DECIDE AND COME IN AND SURPRICE YOU.
> *


***** YOU KNOW YOU DONT FIT IN NO WINDOW!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 02:11 AM~11937449
> *LOOKS LIKE UR MOM AND DAD GOING AT IT THATS HOW WERE BORN AFTER THAT NIGHT
> *


DOGGIE 2MARROW GO 2 YOUR NEAREST CANDYHOUSE AND BUY SUM LAFFYTAFFEY'S READ THE JOKES AND TRY AGAIN 2MARROW!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 02:16 AM~11937461
> *DOGGIE 2MARROW GO 2 YOUR NEAREST CANDYHOUSE AND BUY SUM LAFFYTAFFEY'S READ THE JOKES AND TRY AGAIN 2MARROW!!!!!!
> *


NOW WE KNOW WERE YOU GET YOURS AT!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 02:16 AM~11937461
> *DOGGIE 2MARROW GO 2 YOUR NEAREST CANDYHOUSE AND BUY SUM LAFFYTAFFEY'S READ THE JOKES AND TRY AGAIN 2MARROW!!!!!!
> *


U WERE BORN A JOKE THATS UR LIFE STORY


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!!!!!!!!! GRAB YOUR KEYS OPEN THE BAGGIE AND TAKE ONE 4 THE TEAM ITS GOING TO BE A LONG NIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 02:12 AM~11937450
> *I DONT OWE SHIT BUT I KNOW U DO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



U SURES THATS A CADILAC IT LOOKS LIKE A BUIK ROADMASTER 2 ME


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 02:21 AM~11937476
> *ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!!!!!!!!! GRAB YOUR KEYS OPEN THE BAGGIE AND TAKE ONE 4 THE TEAM ITS GOING TO BE A LONG NIGHT!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN PINCHE DROGADICTO!


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 02:14 AM~11937454
> *IS UR MOM TELING U MY BUSINESS CUZ SHES LYING I TOLD HER ABOUT MAKING SHIT UP
> *


NO UR LADY I BEEN IN THAT ES I KNOW WERE IT COMES FROM


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 02:23 AM~11937480
> *DAMN PINCHE DROGADICTO!
> *


*PURA DOUBLE WASH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 02:26 AM~11937486
> *PURA DOUBLE WASH!!!!!!!!
> *


ON A WEDNESDAY MORNING? THATS DEDICATION!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Oct 22 2008, 02:24 AM~11937482
> *NO UR LADY I BEEN IN THAT ES I KNOW WERE IT COMES FROM
> *


THATS ORIGANAL UR FUNNY CAT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Oct 22 2008, 02:15 AM~11937456
> *ME TOO GOOD NIGHT GOD BLESS YOU ALL EVEN TO MY ENEMIES.ILL KEEP YALL IN MY PRAYERS.DON'T LEAVE NO WINDOW OPEN CAUSE I MIGHT JUST DECIDE AND COME IN AND SURPRICE YOU.
> *


R U GOING 2 TAKE THERE VIRGINITY OR THERE SOUL OR MAYBE U JUST WANT YOUR KISS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 22 2008, 04:49 AM~11937516
> *R U GOING 2 TAKE THERE VIRGINITY OR THERE SOUL OR MAYBE U JUST WANT YOUR KISS!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Oct 22 2008, 02:11 AM~11937449
> *LOOKS LIKE MY MOM AND DAD GOING AT IT THATS HOW I WAS BORN AFTER THAT NIGHT!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Oct 22 2008, 02:27 AM~11937487
> *ON A WEDNESDAY MORNING? THATS DEDICATION!
> *


NO THATS AN ADDICTION!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2008, 04:22 PM~11944073
> *
> *


THIS IS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT WITH ME BRING YOUR ASS ON NEW YEARS AND IM GOING 2 BUST THIS SHIT UP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 22 2008, 01:54 PM~11941689
> *:0
> *



WALLY DOG IT WAS GOOD KICKIN IT WITH U AT THE WEDDING


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2008, 11:46 PM~11947628
> *THIS IS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT WITH ME BRING YOUR ASS ON NEW YEARS AND IM GOING 2 BUST THIS SHIT UP  :biggrin:
> *


    :nosad: :nosad: 
how many inches we need ? your regal looked like it was doin around 80


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 23 2008, 12:21 AM~11948933
> *      :nosad:  :nosad:
> how many inches we need ? your regal looked like it was doin around 80
> *


   just bring what you got im not going 2 say shit but 1 thing i do no is that town car is not going 2 do it :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2008, 02:32 AM~11934763
> *lets do this on new years i have something 4 your ass just watch  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not gonna do like you did and say i'll be there ,then not show up :0 :biggrin: .But will get this done next year for sure.Mid west is coming. :biggrin:  i'm gonna try and make it too new years to hang out have a bottle of crown ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 23 2008, 04:46 AM~11947628
> *THIS IS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT WITH ME BRING YOUR ASS ON NEW YEARS AND IM GOING 2 BUST THIS SHIT UP  :biggrin:
> *


Candy paint,leafing ,full interior ,beat,AC,and a V8 damn thats how we get down over here.DREAM TEAM MIDWEST BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2008, 02:56 PM~11953038
> *Candy paint,leafing ,full interior ,beat,AC,and a V8 damn thats how we get down over here.DREAM TEAM MIDWEST BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11953479
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know how we do homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2008, 09:46 PM~11947628
> *THIS IS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT WITH ME BRING YOUR ASS ON NEW YEARS AND IM GOING 2 BUST THIS SHIT UP  :biggrin:
> *


Watch Out Suburban Swingin!!! hno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

i don't know. :biggrin: i heard dream team is onthe way back to az after shuttiiiiiiiiiiing cali down is it true


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

it wasnt there so it must not be true!!!!   ill give him a run for his money!! :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2008, 05:40 PM~11972425
> *it wasnt there so it must not be true!!!!     ill give him a run for his money!! :biggrin:
> *



what up happy


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 25 2008, 03:37 PM~11972196
> *i don't know. :biggrin:  i heard dream team is onthe way back to az after shuttiiiiiiiiiiing cali down is it true
> *


yeah right :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 25 2008, 10:24 PM~11973630
> *yeah right  :0
> *


WORD ON THE STREET TEAM ALL STARS GOT CHEATED!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 25 2008, 09:59 PM~11973835
> *WORD ON THE STREET TEAM ALL STARS GOT CHEATED!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 25 2008, 05:50 PM~11972739
> *:uh:
> what up happy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 25 2008, 04:37 PM~11972196
> *i don't know. :biggrin:  i heard dream team is onthe way back to az after shuttiiiiiiiiiiing cali down is it true
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 27 2008, 09:50 AM~11983551
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


that set up looks good. :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Dreamteam #1


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 22 2008, 08:46 PM~11947628
> *THIS IS NOT GOING 2 DO SHIT WITH ME BRING YOUR ASS ON NEW YEARS AND IM GOING 2 BUST THIS SHIT UP  :biggrin:
> *


U STILL HAVENT LEARN UR LESSON ON NEW YEARS PIC NIC DUMMY ????? DID'NT THE BLUE 4 DOOR CADDI, SHUT UR ASS UP FOR THE HOLE YEAR ???? IS THAT HOW U STARTED,UR TEAME "*** STARS" ?????? DONT FORGET......NEW YEAR.....NEW CARS......NEW CARS......NEW INCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 23 2008, 10:03 AM~11951845
> *   just bring what you got im not going 2 say shit but 1 thing i do no is that town car is not going 2 do it  :biggrin:
> *


 U MUST HAVE ALOT OF FAITH N THE "ICECREAM TRUCK" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 28 2008, 01:38 PM~11996391
> *Dreamteam  #1
> *


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12001149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Oct 28 2008, 09:52 PM~12002364
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


''DREAM TEAM'' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ''TEAM *** STAR'' :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 30 2008, 05:54 PM~12019873
> *STAR'' :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: </span>
> *



what up big boy 1 you still talking shit </span> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2008, 10:22 AM~12025775
> *what up big boy 1 you still talking shit [/color][/color] :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2008, 11:22 AM~12025775
> *what up big boy 1 you still talking shit [/color][/color] :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :loco: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2008, 12:01 AM~11867399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DOING BAD CALL ME I WILL GIVE YOU SOME LEAD 4 FREE THATS A CHIPPER YOU COULD NOT BE SERIOUS WITH THIS CAR [/size][/color]? :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: 
i think he is serious.....look at his socks


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 31 2008, 10:22 AM~12025775
> *what up big boy 1 you still talking shit [/color][/color] :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


SORRY BUDDY, IM NOT BIG BOI 1, READ THE FUCKEN TOP, IT SAY'S BIGG BENN............AND IM STILL TALKING SHIT, R U STILL CRYING LIKE A BITCH..........EVEN IF U KNOW WHO I AM, U STILL WONT DO SHIT................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0 SNAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 3 2008, 08:41 PM~12053308



TRY ME</span> :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 5 2008, 08:02 AM~12068860
> *TRY ME[/size][/color]  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


BITCH..........I DID TRY U.........U 2 SCARED............. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------

